# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016



## AnDré (4 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2015*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

huguh disse:


> até pensei que já estaria a produzir.. já tinha lido noticias de fim de 2014 que a barragem ia começar a produzir em 2015.
> pelo que vi a cota máxima da de Montante é 234 e a de Jusante, 138... nos últimos dados da REN está 213 e 130, resta saber como estarão agora



No seguimento daquilo que se conversava no Seguimento do litoral norte.

A REN já disponibilizou os dados de ontem, dia 3. 






Nota: O Armaz.(%) refere-se ao armazenamento de energia e não ao volume de água. 

Às 23h59, a albufeira do Baixo Sabor Montante, continuava com uma cota inferior ao mínimo de produção. De qualquer maneira já ia nos 214,67m.
Além dos caudais afluentes das hídricas do Gerês, destaco o caudal do Vouga, em Ribeiradio. É uma das novas barragens inaugurada em 2015, que já se encontra a produzir.

Quanto ao Douro, ontem ainda andou muito fraquinho. Chegou mais água à barragem do Torrão (rio Tâmega) que à Régua.


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 22:51)

Pouca água no Douro, mas ainda não choveu o suficiente nas mesetas espanholas para fazer subir os caudais.

 
@AnDré a barragem do Fratel não é no Douro, é no Tejo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

MSantos disse:


> Pouca água no Douro, mas ainda não choveu o suficiente nas mesetas espanholas para fazer subir os caudais.
> 
> 
> @AnDré a barragem do Fratel não é no Douro, é no Tejo.



Sim, eu sei. Assim como o Torrão é na foz do Tâmega. Mas no site da REN aparece tudo junto, por todas essas serem consideradas barragens de fio de água, ou seja, barragens em grandes rios com pouca capacidade de encaixe de água.

O Douro tem 8 das 10 barragens de fio de água. O Tâmega tem uma e o Tejo outra.


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 23:29)

AnDré disse:


> Quanto ao Douro, ontem ainda andou muito fraquinho. Chegou mais água à barragem do Torrão (rio Tâmega) que à Régua.



Sim, o rio ontem estava baixo, quase como nos meses de Verão. 
De ontem para hoje é que notei um bom salto, não que se possa considerar que está alto mas comparando com o que estava, sim.
Será interessante ver os dados de hoje


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2016 às 00:32)

AnDré disse:


> Sim, eu sei. Assim como o Torrão é na foz do Tâmega. Mas no site da REN aparece tudo junto, por todas essas serem consideradas barragens de fio de água, ou seja, barragens em grandes rios com pouca capacidade de encaixe de água.
> 
> O Douro tem 8 das 10 barragens de fio de água. O Tâmega tem uma e o Tejo outra.



O Tejo tem duas, a do Fratel e de Belver, mas sim a maioria fica no Douro.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Jan 2016 às 02:45)

AnDré disse:


> No seguimento daquilo que se conversava no Seguimento do litoral norte.
> 
> A REN já disponibilizou os dados de ontem, dia 3.
> 
> ...



Ribeiradio é a mais pequena e de apoio à de Ermida.
Sendo que por norma apresenta bons caudais.

Quanto ao Gerês o Alto Rabagão começou finalmente a bombagem.
E incrível o caudal retido pelas barragens do Cávado.


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 13:19)

Bom salto do caudal do Douro de ontem para hoje, já tinha notado de domingo para ontem mas hoje ainda foi maior
gostava de ir ver a barragem da Régua mas sem carro é difícil  se tiver oportunidade de lá ir, tirarei umas fotos


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2016 às 14:06)

Dados do dia de ontem das principais albufeiras:






Espectacular subida do nível da albufeira de Ribeiradio, com o Vouga a ter um caudal médio de 350m3/s.

No Gerês e mesmo com Alto Rabagão a fazer bombagem, Vendas Novas lá fez uma pequena descarga. A Caniçada também começou as habituais descargas de prevenção. 

O Baixo Sabor Montante, apesar da cota ter subido quase 2 metros em 24horas, continua abaixo do nível de exploração.

Quanto ao Douro, notória subida ajusante da Régua. O caudal do Douro mais que duplica entre Carrapatelo e Crestuma.
Foram feitas descargas da Régua para jusante.





A contribuir para isso temos o Tâmega com um caudal média no Torrão de 827m3/s e o Paiva, que deve ter andado na casa dos 300m3/s na sua Foz.

Vídeo do rio Paivô, um afluente do Paiva, ontem em Covêlo de Paivó.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

Rio Paiva, em Vila Nova de Paiva, 13h de hoje


----------



## huguh (5 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

AnDré disse:


> Dados do dia de ontem das principais albufeiras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



o caudal do Douro tem-se mantido mais ou menos como estava à hora de almoço,  penso que subiu um pouco mas ainda não tapou totalmente um cais que se vê à beira das pontes.
Deverá faltar mais ou menos 1 metro e meio para galgar depois a zona ribeirinha principal do cais da Régua..

Os valores de hoje serão com certeza ainda mais altos


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 13:53)

bem mais baixo o Douro comparado com ontem, se ontem estava quase a tapar um cais mais baixo, hoje está uns bons metros abaixo e já se vê um pouco de pedras no meio do rio, digno de verão 
tal como previa, os dados da REN de ontem foram mais elevados que na segunda


----------



## slbgdt (6 Jan 2016 às 15:19)

Como foi dito o caudal do Douro depende muito da água que vem de Espanha.

De resto do dia de ontem de referir as centrais a trabalhar a 100% no Cávado e até mesmo o lindoso com uma produção fora do normal.  Obrigando mais uma vez Touvedo a descarregar por falta de capacidade de turbinar mais caudal. 

A caniçada a precisar também ela de uma reforma e aumento de potencia.
Mesmo a turbinar no máximo e são 36m3


----------



## slbgdt (6 Jan 2016 às 15:22)

O Sabor lá vai enchendo 

https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=996226942ebed8f216995458001cfe66&oe=570C028F


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

slbgdt disse:


> Como foi dito o caudal do Douro depende muito da água que vem de Espanha.
> 
> De resto do dia de ontem de referir as centrais a trabalhar a 100% no Cávado e até mesmo o lindoso com uma produção fora do normal.  Obrigando mais uma vez Touvedo a descarregar por falta de capacidade de turbinar mais caudal.
> 
> ...



Dados de ontem:






Talvez o turismo que envolve a albufeira da Caniçada seja um obstáculo ao aumento de potência da barragem. As obras iriam implicar o esvaziamento da albufeira por um longo período de tempo. E isso traria prejuízo para a região que vive muito do turismo, principalmente no verão.

De qualquer maneira, olhando para Salamonde, dá para ter uma ideia do que se perde com a Caniçada. O reforço de Salamonde, permitiu não só que a mesma não tivesse que fazer descargas como conseguiu não desperdiçar o volume de água proveniente de Venda Nova (Frades), que teve um nível de produção elevadíssimo.


----------



## huguh (6 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Barragem de Crestuma esta manhã, foto de um amigo







Para quem não sabe o Centro de Telecomando de todas as barragens do país é aqui na Régua, têm aqui uma reportagem da RTP de há uns anos atrás

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/barragens-do-pais-sao-com-comandadas-a-partir-da-regua_v308152

o acesso é muito restrito, mas como tenho o pai de um amigo a trabalhar lá, de vez em quando tenho esse prazer de poder ver todas as barragens do país a serem controladas.
Esta imagem aqui é um miminho pra vocês  no monitor de baixo podem ver algumas informações das barragens da Régua, Crestuma etc com tudo controlado ao segundo. Digamos que este local é o paraíso para quem é um entusiasta de cheias como eu


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2016 às 19:51)

Isso é mesmo para fazer inveja, *huguh*! 



slbgdt disse:


> O Sabor lá vai enchendo
> 
> https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=996226942ebed8f216995458001cfe66&oe=570C028F



Com tanta chuva em perspectiva, será que a meio do mês Baixo Sabor Montante atinge o nível mínimo de exploração (227,4m)?
Ontem, às 23h59 ia nos 218,4m. Vamos ver...


----------



## Dematos (7 Jan 2016 às 01:25)

O que eu dava para estar nesse Centro de Telecomando...   

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 13:39)

Dematos disse:


> O que eu dava para estar nesse Centro de Telecomando...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2



como eu te entendo... 

Já agora, acrescentar que as imagens da RTP de 2010 já estão desatualizadas, aquela parede grande que aparece logo no início do vídeo já não está assim e está agora coberta com vários ecrãs, que são os ecrãs que podem ver na imagem que eu meti, por cima do monitor aquilo é a parede!


----------



## slbgdt (7 Jan 2016 às 15:21)

AnDré disse:


> Dados de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É verdade a Caniçada tem um impacto muito positivo na economia da região.
A ideia dos reforços de potência foi essa mesma devido à pouca capacidade de armazenamento de Salamonde e Venda Nova. 
De referir que a Caniçada recebe a água turbinada por Salamonde e por Vilarinho das furnas, e apesar de ser a barragem da cascata do Cávado com mais potência instalada ficou ultrapassada agora.

O Douro espanhol está a encher bastante por umas fotos no Facebook é possível que amanhã já se sinta os efeitos em Miranda


----------



## JCARL (7 Jan 2016 às 15:37)

Dematos disse:


> O que eu dava para estar nesse Centro de Telecomando...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2



Também eu gostava de ver.


----------



## JCARL (7 Jan 2016 às 15:40)

Barragem do Açafal (Ribeira do Açafal - Vila Velha de Ródão)
Ontem à noite ou durante esta madrugada, já atingiu o NPA de 112,60 m e encontra-se finalmente em descarga.


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 16:46)

Barragem de Miranda já está a receber e a "bombar" bem










Cota (m)
Qin - Caudal afluente (m3/s)
Qout - Caudal efluente (m3/s)
V.A. - Volume Armazenado (hm3)


----------



## slbgdt (7 Jan 2016 às 18:53)

huguh disse:


> Barragem de Miranda já está a receber e a "bombar" bem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://m.facebook.com/100009852850...9111643713&cached_data=false&ftid=u_b_5&mdf=1


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 19:13)

slbgdt disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/100009852850940/posts/pcb.751559111643713/?photo_id=212797965725297&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.751559111643713&photo=212797965725297&profileid=100000458330861&source=48&refid=18&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_activity&_ft_=qid.6237119820079475928%3Amf_story_key.751559111643713%3Atl_objid.751559111643713&cached_data=false&ftid=u_b_5&mdf=1



não consigo ver!


----------



## slbgdt (7 Jan 2016 às 20:03)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/171727546293542?view=permalink&id=751559111643713


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 20:11)

@slbgdt isso deve ser uma publicação de um grupo e não dá para vermos sem estarmos no grupo

Barragem da Caniçada hoje de tarde


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2016 às 20:21)

slbgdt disse:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/171727546293542?view=permalink&id=751559111643713



Esse grupo no facebook é fechado. Por isso é que não conseguimos ter acesso.
Para pedir permissão: https://www.facebook.com/groups/171727546293542

Acho que aquilo que o slbgdt queria mostrar era fotografias de afluentes do rio Douro, que correm cheios.

Cheio também continua o Lima:


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 20:31)

Cheias, cheias, foi em 2001.

Choveu tanto, tanto, tanto, como nunca vi chover ente Janeiro e Abril.

Tantas cheias tiveram os grandes rios.

Para ter uma ideia , passa um pequeno rio perto de minha casa, que a determinada altura, mesmo quando a chuva abrandou, já nem regressou ao seu leito.  Os campos ficaram cobertos de água dias a fio.

Na quinta dos meus avós formou - se uma espécie de lago , algo que nunca tinha visto,  e depois até eu e os meus primos metemos - nos lá com um bote de borracha.


----------



## huguh (7 Jan 2016 às 21:45)

james disse:


> Cheias, cheias, foi em 2001.
> 
> Choveu tanto, tanto, tanto, como nunca vi chover ente Janeiro e Abril.
> 
> ...



lembro-me bem, foi um ano de loucos, o Douro chegou à avenida principal da Régua subindo uns 15 metros. e atingindo uns 2 metros nas lojas da avenida. Ainda tenho umas "reliquias" de fotos dessas cheias! Irei criar uns posts das ultimas cheias aqui na Régua e colocarei essas tambem de 2001


----------



## slbgdt (8 Jan 2016 às 02:46)

Peço desculpa @huguh e @AnDré .
Era realmente o início do Douro e um afluente já a sair das margens.

Segundo as notícias serão feitas descargas no Cávado e Lima. 
De forma a criar capacidade de encaixe pAra o evento que ai vem. 

O lindoso tem estado a turbinar sem parar e ainda assim não para de subir a cota e já só faltam 11 metros para a nmc. (339 metros).
O rio em Ponte de Lima, para quem conhece, está a tapar por completo o areal mas ainda não saiu das margens.

O Cávado está a passar já com um bom caudal em Barcelos mas aqui difícilmente traz problemas.
Aliás até pode ser que leve os jacintos rumo ao mar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2016 às 04:42)

james disse:


> Cheias, cheias, foi em 2001.
> 
> Choveu tanto, tanto, tanto, como nunca vi chover ente Janeiro e Abril.
> 
> ...



Incrível esse ano. Tinha apenas 6 anos mas tenho uma imagem na minha memória do Cávado a galgar as margens e chegar quase à estrada da velhinha Ponte do Prado.

Foto que encontrei na net. Não sei se esteve pior do esta imagem mostra, é capaz:


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2016 às 11:16)

* Rio Mondego já ameaça esplanadas *





*
O rio Mondego começou, ontem, a subir. A meio da tarde, o nível das águas já atingia a plataforma de madeira onde funcionam as esplanadas do Parque Verde.*

Ao mesmo tempo, a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) alertava para a possível ocorrência de cheias e de deslizamento de terras devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas para os próximos dias.

Em Coimbra, o comandante do Comando Distrital de Operações de Segurança (CDOS) disse ao DIÁRIO AS BEIRAS que a situação, às 17H30, estava “sob controlo”.

Carlos Luís Tavares esteve, ontem, em contacto permanente com o oficial de ligação à APA – Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, entidade que, em parceria com a EDP, controla os níveis e as descargas da barragem da Aguieira.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 13:50)

Miranda já está a descarregar bem! a da Régua deve estar a descarregar mais ou menos a 1200m3/s com o que estou a ver do caudal











Alto Lindoso a receber bem


----------



## 1337 (8 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

O Lima está a ficar perigoso, já está perto da estrada.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Jan 2016 às 14:35)

O 


huguh disse:


> Miranda já está a descarregar bem! a da Régua deve estar a descarregar mais ou menos a 1200m3/s com o que estou a ver do caudal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O Lima assim vai trazer problemas. 
Ponte de Lima está quase quase a inundar e o lindoso está a esgotar a capacidade de retenção :/


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 15:19)

slbgdt disse:


> O
> 
> 
> O Lima assim vai trazer problemas.
> Ponte de Lima está quase quase a inundar e o lindoso está a esgotar a capacidade de retenção :/



Alto Lindoso teve ali um pico bem "volumoso". Entretanto já baixou para a casa dos 400m3/s. Ainda assim o dobro daquilo que sai.
Esteve a noite toda com altos níveis de produção. Algo raro de se ver. Está quase nos 80% de armazenamento.

Não sei se 20% será suficiente para reter o caudal dos mais de 200mm que poderão cair amanhã e domingo da região do Gerês.
Ainda por cima com a agravante de no fim-de-semana o consumo de energia ser mais baixo. Descargas em Alto Lindoso devem fazer sofrer a alma de quem gere as barragens. São muitos MWh/GWh (€€€) que vão literalmente por água a baixo.

Grave também é pensar que possíveis descargas no Alto Lindoso trazem, inevitavelmente, as cheias a jusante, nomeadamente em Ponte de Lima.


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Caudal do Douro subiu bem das 12 às 13h mas a partir daí tem estado mais ou menos estabilizado, está semelhante ao máximo que esteve na passada terça feira, ainda não tendo tapado totalmente um cais na zona das pontes.

nos dados de ontem da REN não aparece a cota do Sabor Montante mas esteve finalmente a produzir


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2016 às 16:00)

Ontem, aparentemente, nem foi um dia muito chuvoso.






No entanto, o volume dos caudais do Lima, Cavado, Tâmega, Vouga e Mondego voltaram a subir. O que significa que as EMA's, na sua distribuição, acabam por não transparecer a chuva que realmente cai nas serras da Peneda-Gerês, Montemuro, Caramulo, Estrela, etc.
Cabril e Penhas Douradas sugerem a precipitação abundante, mas não parecem assim tão expressivos.

Olhando para os dados de ontem das Principais Albufeiras:






Enumero 3 destaques:
Paradela atinge os 80% e Vilarinho das Furnas os 90%.
Baixo Sabor Montante inicia a produção eléctrica.
Ribeiradio faz a primeira descarga.

Quanto ao Douro, a montante da Régua, e com a água a chegar de Espanha, já começou tudo a produzir.
O volume do Tâmega mantém-se superior à capacidade de turbinagem da barragem do Torrão.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2016 às 00:46)

O caudal do Zêzere à chegada à albufeira de Cabril já ultrapassou os 300m3/s.
No entanto, tanto Cabril como Castelo de Bode têm ainda muita capacidade de encaixe.






O Tejo mantém um caudal de verão.






A enorme barragem de Alcantara, responsável pelo caudal do Tejo internacional, está a pouco mais de metade.


----------



## slbgdt (9 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Não sei como publicar fotos aqui. :-\
Ontem à tarde fui até à caniçada e apesar de ainda ter folga de 1 mt para o nmc tinha as 4 comportas a descarregar. 
Salamonde estava cheia mas apenas turbinava..

Alto lindoso turbina no máximo ou perto dele desde as 7 da manhã de Quinta feira,  ainda assim só esta noite conseguiu baixar um pouco a cota.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

slbgdt disse:


> Não sei como publicar fotos aqui. :-\
> Ontem à tarde fui até à caniçada e apesar de ainda ter folga de 1 mt para o nmc tinha as 4 comportas a descarregar.
> Salamonde estava cheia mas apenas turbinava..
> 
> Alto lindoso turbina no máximo ou perto dele desde as 7 da manhã de Quinta feira,  ainda assim só esta noite conseguiu baixar um pouco a cota.



Podes usar o http://tinypic.com/index.php nao precisa de registo, é só fazeres o upload.
É simples de usar.


----------



## JCARL (10 Jan 2016 às 12:38)

Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola do Açafal
Barragem do Açafal - 10/01/2016 10:54:00 (UTC):
NPA: 112,60 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 112,78 m
Volume Armazenado: >1746 Mm3 (100,00 %) 
Caudal escoado (estimado): 4,41 m3/s
Obs. : Pleno Armazenamento

Aproveitamento Hidroagrícola da Coutada/Tamujais
Barragem da Coutada - 10/01/2016 11:00:00 (UTC):
NPA: 131,00 m 
Cota do Armazenamento: 128,50 m
Volume Armazenado: 3387 Mm3 (73,77%)
Caudal escoado (estimado): 0,0 m3/s 
Obs. : Em enchimento

Fonte:
Junta de Agricultores dos Regadios de Ródão
Vila Velha de Ródão
www.acafal.pt


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 13:38)

Douro aqui sobe bem e já galgou o cais da Régua, em Amarante o Tâmega também já inundou a zona baixa


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 14:18)

huguh disse:


> Douro aqui sobe bem e já galgou o cais da Régua



ainda não galgou mas irá fazê-lo ainda hoje de certeza, faltam uns 10cm


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 14:22)

Hoje não há dados da REN (Só amanhã há tarde)

Da pouca informação que existe no SNIRH, destaque para o Alto Lindoso, que voltou a meio da manhã de hoje à produção eléctrica, e consequente saída de água que aumentará o caudal do rio a jusante. Como dias 8 e 9 a barragem esteve em produção praticamente continua o risco de descarga ficou praticamente anulado. 
O volume à entrada mantém-se elevado, mas a Albufeira ainda tem muita capacidade de encaixe.

O rio Águeda, em Ponte de Águeda, mantém um ritmo de subida.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 15:41)

Rio Paiva, entre Lamosa e Soutosa (muito perto da nascente).

Dia 3 de Janeiro de 2016:





Dia 9 de Janeiro de 2016:










Imagens de Isilda Monteiro.

Segundo amigos que tenho na Lapa, Sernancelhe, os Lameiros do Vouga, na nascente, estão transformados em lagos.
O Távora também está a transbordar. 

Aguiar da Beira segue com 60mm hoje e 234mm este mês.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 16:21)

*Autoridades alertam para possibilidade de cheias do Douro*

*O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro alertou hoje para a possibilidade de inundações nas ribeiras do Porto e de Vila Nova de Gaia, devido ao mau tempo em conjugação com a preia-mar.*

"As condições de preia-mar de marés vivas com ondulação do quadrante oeste de quatro a cinco metros de altura previstas às 15:11 horas locais, retarda os caudais de escoamento no troço do rio Douro da Foz a Crestuma, podendo agravar as necessidades de descarga da albufeira de Crestuma, com possível inundação na Ribeira do Porto/Gaia, de Miragaia e Alfândega, situação que será acompanhada", pode ler-se no comunicado enviado pelo CPPC.

Na sequência do mau tempo que se tem feito sentir nas últimas horas, o CPPC refere que "a situação hidrológica que se prevê nas próximas seis horas, associada a solos já saturados (...), conjugam a probabilidade de redução do escoamento superficial e/ou subsuperficial, daí resultando grandes possibilidades de inundações rápidas e de alterações de caudais em albufeiras já anteriormente sujeitas às descargas de compensação do rio Douro, o que pode provocar inundações nas zonas mais baixas, tradicionalmente mais suscetíveis a inundações da área de Amarante e do Peso da Régua".

Contactada pelas 15:00, fonte do CPPC indicou ainda não ser possível afirmar que a cota do rio Douro se encontrava cheia, mas que havia pontos mais baixos a serem afetados na ribeira do Porto, tendo já sido alertados quer proprietários quer a Proteção Civil.

"Há uma tendência de subida e vamos acompanhar nas próximas horas", disse à Lusa a mesma fonte, realçando que a preia-mar estaria a ocorrer nesse momento.

Contactados pela Lusa cerca das 15:00, os Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto e o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) do Porto disseram não ter registo de qualquer inundação devido à subida do rio Douro.

Já do lado de Gaia, o Comandante da Proteção Civil alertou para a possibilidade de, durante a preia-mar a partir das 15:00, as águas do Douro poderem subir, afetando as áreas ribeirinhas do concelho.

Segundo Salvador Almeida, há várias equipas em toda a orla fluvial de Gaia "a alertar as pessoas para estarem atentas" a uma subida do rio Douro.

No centro histórico de Gaia e na Afurada, pelas 15:00 o rio ainda não tinha subiu as margens mas, e de acordo com o comandante, em "Crestuma já está na estrada".

A proteção civil registou hoje mais de 130 ocorrências no distrito do Porto por causa do mau tempo, na sua maioria inundações, com os concelhos da Maia e Matosinhos a serem os mais afetados durante a manhã.

O distrito do Porto é um dos 10 que estão com aviso laranja (o segundo mais grave) emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a que se juntam os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Vila Real, Aveiro, Viseu, Lisboa, Setúbal, Leiria e Coimbra, os últimos quatro por causa da agitação marítima.

----------------------------------------------

Para já está assim:


----------



## nipnip (10 Jan 2016 às 16:49)

fotos da zona de Lamego e Régua


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Jan 2016 às 20:04)

Alguém sabe como está a nascente do Rio Alviela? Mais concretamente a nascente nos Olhos D'Àgua? Reconstruiram a zona para ficar mais bonita para a zona balnear, gostaria de saber como é que aquilo já vai de água!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2016 às 21:15)

O Alto do Lindoso está a receber um dos maiores caudais dos últimos dias:


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

Crestuma deve estar a descarregar a toda a força:






Estamos no período de maré vazia. A cota no Cais dos Banhos deveria ser de 1,50m e não 4,3m como se verifica. Isso significa que o rio deve estar com uma enorme corrente. Devem estar a esvaziar Crestuma para no período da maré cheia (às 3-4h da manhã), a barragem ter capacidade para reter o caudal do Douro a fim de evitar o transbordo e as consequentes cheias nas Ribeiras do Porto e Gaia. Vamos ver...

Alto Lindoso a subir a galope.


----------



## slbgdt (10 Jan 2016 às 23:26)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje não há dados da REN (Só amanhã há tarde)
> 
> Da pouca informação que existe no SNIRH, destaque para o Alto Lindoso, que voltou a meio da manhã de hoje à produção eléctrica, e consequente saída de água que aumentará o caudal do rio a jusante. Como dias 8 e 9 a barragem esteve em produção praticamente continua o risco de descarga ficou praticamente anulado.
> O volume à entrada mantém-se elevado, mas a Albufeira ainda tem muita capacidade de encaixe.
> ...



Se continuar a receber assim água e faltando 3,5 mts para o npa, amanhã lá terei de fazer 75 km para a ver a descarregar


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

slbgdt disse:


> Se continuar a receber assim água e faltando 3,5 mts para o npa, amanhã lá terei de fazer 75 km para a ver a descarregar



Ia-me roer de inveja! Acredita... 

Mas bom, as descargas podem não vir a acontecer. De agora em diante a tendência é para que o caudal de entrada diminua. Mantendo a barragem a altos níveis de produção, acredito que poderá encher até à casa dos 90% sem descarregar. Vamos lá ver é que o sistema eléctrico aguenta tanta energia.

Neste momento, só a produção de energia renovável está 2000MW acima do consumo. A exportação deve estar ao nível máximo. Até porque deverão ser poucas as barragens hoje a fazer bombagem. Provavelmente só o Alqueva e Baixo Sabor Montante.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Jan 2016 às 00:11)

AnDré disse:


> Ia-me roer de inveja! Acredita...
> 
> Mas bom, as descargas podem não vir a acontecer. De agora em diante a tendência é para que o caudal de entrada diminua. Mantendo a barragem a altos níveis de produção, acredito que poderá encher até à casa dos 90% sem descarregar. Vamos lá ver é que o sistema eléctrico aguenta tanta energia.
> 
> Neste momento, só a produção de energia renovável está 2000MW acima do consumo. A exportação deve estar ao nível máximo. Até porque deverão ser poucas as barragens hoje a fazer bombagem. Provavelmente só o Alqueva e Baixo Sabor Montante.



Sim vai descer o caudal.  Neste momento está num pico.  
Mas a bacia hidrográfica é bastante grande e chuvosa.  Ainda vão continuar a entrar bons caudais e por isso continuará a entrar muita água e por isso a turbinacao.

Não está já a funcionar o acordo de partilha de electricidade na Europa? 
E nós vendemos a Espanha e Espanha vende à França? 

Alto Rabagão de certeza também turbina.  
Aqueles 800 milhões cúbicos de água demoram a encher


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2016 às 00:26)

slbgdt disse:


> Não está já a funcionar o acordo de partilha de electricidade na Europa?
> E nós vendemos a Espanha e Espanha vende à França?
> 
> Alto Rabagão de certeza também turbina.
> Aqueles 800 milhões cúbicos de água demoram a encher



Sim, está. Mas acho que a ligação Espanha-França ainda só vai em 2800MW. O que é um valor baixíssimo, tendo em conta que isso deverá ser o que nós estamos a exportar neste momento para Espanha. E Espanha está igualmente com elevado índice de produção renovável.

Alto Rabagão, também era digno de um reforço de potência.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Jan 2016 às 01:01)

Li agora no Facebook que a Aguieira também está a descarregar. 
Quanto ao Alto Rabagão, aquela barragem é um armazém. Dos dois grupos apenas um faz bombagem.
A caniçada está com uma obras estranhas à frente do paredão na margem direita assim como depois do mesmo.  
Ou consolidação da encosta ou é mesmo reforço de potência uma vez que retiraram bastante montanha. 

Espanha tem uns monstros capazes de fazer bombagem. 
Almendra tem 6 grupos reversíveis. Se houvesse dados do pocinho e comparando com Miranda sabia se se está a fazer bombagem.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2016 às 01:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Li agora no Facebook que a Aguieira também está a descarregar.
> Quanto ao Alto Rabagão, aquela barragem é um armazém. Dos dois grupos apenas um faz bombagem.
> A caniçada está com uma obras estranhas à frente do paredão na margem direita assim como depois do mesmo.
> Ou consolidação da encosta ou é mesmo reforço de potência uma vez que retiraram bastante montanha.
> ...



Por ser um armazém é que dava muito jeito ter mais grupos reversíveis de bombagem. Nestes dias dariam muito jeito! Evitariam tantas descargas no Cávado.

As obras da Caniçada, infelizmente não é um reforço de potência, mas a construção de um descarregador de cheia.

Almendra não sei se tem dados em tempo real. Mas Alcantara, no Tejo, tem dados horários. Apesar do bom caudal do Tejo, a enorme albufeira ainda nem a 60% está.


----------



## slbgdt (11 Jan 2016 às 03:01)

AnDré disse:


> Por ser um armazém é que dava muito jeito ter mais grupos reversíveis de bombagem. Nestes dias dariam muito jeito! Evitariam tantas descargas no Cávado.
> 
> As obras da Caniçada, infelizmente não é um reforço de potência, mas a construção de um descarregador de cheia.
> 
> Almendra não sei se tem dados em tempo real. Mas Alcantara, no Tejo, tem dados horários. Apesar do bom caudal do Tejo, a enorme albufeira ainda nem a 60% está.



Espanhóis não brincam em serviço 
http://saihduero.com/mediciones/estadisticas.php? rtu=EM574


----------



## Stinger (11 Jan 2016 às 04:02)

Estive na barragem de crestuma e todas as comportas estavam abertas !
Ouvia se estalos enormes dos cadeados que accionam as comportas , devia estar a abrir mais .


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 10:09)




----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2016 às 13:47)

Já temos os dados do fim-de-semana, relativamente às principais albufeiras.







O Mondego e o Vouga a fizeram jus à enorme quantidade de precipitação que se fez sentir nas suas bacias (Muitos locais a superaram os 100mm diários).
A Aguieira e Tabuaço encheram.
Ribeiradio foi a barragem que mais água descarregou.
No Cávado, até a enorme albufeira de Alto Rabagão superou os 80% de armazenamento.
A cota do Baixo Sabor Montante, só no dia de ontem subiu 4 metros.

Quanto ao Douro, foi pena toda esta precipitação ter caído durante o fim-de-semana. Se fosse durante a semana, onde o consumo eléctrico é mais elevado, a montante da Régua não teria sido preciso fazer descargas.

Destaque ainda para o Tâmega: 1300m3/s - caudal médio de ontem! Praticamente o mesmo que o Douro tinha ao chegar à Régua.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jan 2016 às 13:59)

Vince disse:


>



Miranda de Douro está desde as 10h de ontem a produzir a todo o vapor. O caudal de entrada tem estado nos 600m3/s.

Alto Lindoso já vai nos 90,9% sem descarregar.
A partir de agora o Caudal de saída irá compensar o caudal de entrada. Boa gestão!
O Zêzere, em Cabril ainda está a subir. Aqui o efeito é mais retardado, por a barragem estar mais longe do epicentro da abundante precipitação. É uma enorme albufeira que demora muito a encher.






Quanto a caudais, em Águeda o ritmo já é de descida.
No Porto o Douro mantém um caudal elevado.


----------



## tomalino (11 Jan 2016 às 14:00)

AnDré disse:


> A cota do Baixo Sabor Montante, só no dia de ontem subiu 4 metros.



Fotografias do meu Pai, da Barragem do Baixo Sabor Montante, ontem dia 10:











E no sábado dia 9:











Incrível a subida nos últimos 15 dias.


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2016 às 15:25)

Impressionante a força do Douro ontem à noite no Porto, mesmo com a maré a encher e ondulação muito significativa, o rio continuava a despejar no Atlântico com imensa violência.
É um rio fascinante pelo seu poder, mesmo agora com as barragens muitas vezes é difícil controlar o rio.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 15:50)

Foto de Dario Guilherme


----------



## slbgdt (11 Jan 2016 às 16:10)

stormy disse:


> Impressionante a força do Douro ontem à noite no Porto, mesmo com a maré a encher e ondulação muito significativa, o rio continuava a despejar no Atlântico com imensa violência.
> É um rio fascinante pelo seu poder, mesmo agora com as barragens muitas vezes é difícil controlar o rio.


 
Não é por acaso que os corpos de entre os rios foram para a Galiza. 
A corrente era tanta que furava a corrente predominante na costa que é direcção norte sul.  
À altura havia umas imagens de satélite que mostravam o rio a entrar kms pelo mar dentro


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

Serra Serrada - Bragança - a 100%... embora seja uma pequenina reserva de água.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 18:01)

*Ativado o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações no Concelho de Coimbra*

A Comissão Municipal de Proteção Civil acionou, no dia 11 de janeiro, o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações (PEECI) no Concelho de Coimbra.

*A ativação deste plano prende-se com a circunstância do débito de água na ponte açude superar os 1000 m3 de água por segundo.* O PEECI colocou em estado de prontidão cerca de 50 elementos da Companhia de Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra (CBSC), Bombeiros Voluntários de Coimbra e Brasfemes e duas equipas do Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR, uma oriunda de Cantanhede e outra de Poiares, que foram solicitadas no sentido de reforçarem os meios disponíveis.

Além das instituições já mencionadas, o PEECI no Concelho de Coimbra inclui ainda a Proteção Civil Municipal, a Polícia Municipal, a PSP, GNR e o delegado de saúde concelhio. A mobilização de meios humanos foi também acompanhada por um aumento das embarcações disponíveis para atuar e que vieram reforçar as que a CBSC dispõe. Nesta altura, os elementos destacados pelo PEECI estão a exercer funções sobretudo de monitorização nos pontos das margens mais críticos. 

Saliente-se ainda que já desde sexta-feira foram efetuados vários avisos, nomeadamente no Parque Verde do Mondego e, na margem de Santa Clara, no espaço de autocaravanas (hoje desocupado), aos moradores da Urbanização Quinta da Várzea e aos clubes que detêm instalações junto ao Rio Mondego. Foram também emitidos avisos para os responsáveis das juntas de freguesia/uniões de freguesia das áreas mais sensíveis. 

Ao início da tarde de hoje, a situação, apesar de crítica, apontava para uma estabilização do caudal de água do Rio Mondego.

Município de Coimbra


----------



## Vince (11 Jan 2016 às 18:09)

Aguieira


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 18:40)

*Montemor-o-Velho critica gestão da barragem da Aguieira*
 
*O presidente da Câmara de Montemor-o-Velho, distrito de Coimbra, criticou hoje a EDP, argumentando que a entidade gestora deixou encher a barragem da Aguieira e está a fazer descargas que põem em risco as populações do vale do Mondego.*

«Não compreendemos e não aceitamos que sejamos confrontados ao início da manhã de hoje com esta situação de cheia iminente. Quem gere a barragem da Aguieira não a pode deixar encher e depois largar a água como se não houvesse pessoas e bens a jusante. Não há o mínimo respeito pelas populações», disse à agência Lusa Emílio Torrão.

O autarca criticou ainda a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA), questionando o porquê da chamada Estação do Foja [sistema de bombagem que pode retirar água do rio Foja, afluente da margem direita do Mondego e despejá-la no leito principal do rio] não estar a funcionar.

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## Gongas (11 Jan 2016 às 20:00)

Aqui na zona dos Casais ( Coimbra ), passei a pouco na estrada do rio e la estavam os bombeiros de um lado e outro do rio, não gostei muito. o rio mondego vai muito alto e com uma força incrível. vamos ver se aguenta.


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 20:13)

Encontrei um vídeo da Barragem da Régua a descarregar hoje! pena não ter som!


----------



## DaniFR (11 Jan 2016 às 21:13)




----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 21:28)

Aguieira e Castelo de Bode são as barragens mais bonitas para mim a descarregar


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2016 às 23:47)

Alerta de cheias ativado em Espanha para a bacia hidrográfica do Douro! Vários rios que desaguam no Douro estão no máximo

_"Un total de catorce ríos que discurren por las provincias de Burgos, León, Palencia, Soria y Zamora ha alcanzado sus niveles de alarma, según ha informado la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (CHD) tal y como registran las correspondientes estaciones de aforo.

En concreto y según la alerta de Protección Civil, en la provincia de Burgos la alarma se refiere a los ríos Arlanza a su paso por Salas de los Infantes y Lerma, Arlanzón a su paso por la salida del embalse de Arlanzón y Pedroso a su paso por Pinilla de los Moros.

En León, los ríos afectados son Omaña a su paso por Las Omañas, Órbigo a su paso por Cebrones y Tuerto a su paso por San Félix de la Vega mientras que en la provincia de Palencia el nivel de alarma afecta a los ríos Camesa a su paso por Villaescusa de las Torres, Lucio a su paso por Villallano y Valdavia en Abia de las Torres.

Finalmente, la CHD ha informado de nivel de alerta en los siguientes ríos de Zamora: Castrón a su paso por Villaveza, Órbigo en Manganeses, Tera en Camarzana de Tera y Varderaduey a su paso por Benegiles, mientras que en Soria la alerta afecta al río Revinuesa a su paso por Vinuesa
"_


----------



## huguh (12 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

Miranda já bem acima dos 1000m3/s
o que vale é que deixou de chover cá, senão com o alerta de cheias em Espanha o caudal do Douro por aqui ia disparar e bem..


----------



## DaniFR (12 Jan 2016 às 11:07)

*Coimbra inundada após a barragem da Aguieira ter aberto as comportas* (com fotos)

As inundações provocadas ontem pela subida de águas do rio Mondego em Coimbra deveram-se a um aumento do caudal afluente da Barragem da Aguieira ao fim do dia de domingo, o que terá surpreendido a equipa que estava a monitorizar as descargas da barragem.

*Segundo fonte da APA (Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente), até às 18H00 de domingo, o caudal não era preocupante, só depois é que a quantidade de chuva obrigou a que as comportas fossem abertas, tendo atingido um máximo de  1.470 m3/seg. por volta das 2H00 da madrugada de ontem, o dobro do valor para o qual foi dimensionado o projeto do Mondego e mais 270m3/seg. do que já seria considerado caudal de cheia.*

Com 700m3/seg. é normal que as esplanadas do Parque Verde do Mondego fiquem submersas, tal como o DIÁRIO AS BEIRAS antecipou na edição da passada sexta-feira, mas as cheias ultrapassaram o previsível quando invadiram a Praça da Canção, uma parte da variante entre as pontes Europa e da Portela (interrompendo o trânsito), habitações térreas e garagens da Quinta da Várzea e as ruínas do Mosteiro de Santa-Clara a Velha (onde dois automóveis ficaram submersos e cinco outros bloqueados numa zona mais elevada).

Diário As Beiras


----------



## INFANTE (12 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Boa tarde. Alguém sabe onde se pode ver alguma futura descarga por exemplo da Aguieira?


----------



## meteoamador (12 Jan 2016 às 21:04)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa tarde. Alguém sabe onde se pode ver alguma futura descarga por exemplo da Aguieira?



http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3

Neste site tem bastante informação é só escolher a albufeira


----------



## SMOL25 (12 Jan 2016 às 22:00)

Castelo de bode como anda?


----------



## huguh (13 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Dados da REN em relação a segunda feira:





E os dados de ontem:


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2016 às 15:44)

Porque será que Baixo Sabor Montante descarregou ontem 18,58hm3?!
Não consigo perceber... Com a barragem "vazia", era suposto a mesma aproveitar toda a água para encher. Ou será que ainda não está preparada para isso?
Ainda por cima com todas as barragens do Douro a descarregar, só foi engrossar ainda mais o caudal do Douro.

A Aguieira, graças ao alto nível de produção mais as descargas, já tem uma boa almofada para a prevenção de futuras cheias.
No entanto, olhando para as previsões para os próximos dias para a Bacia do Mondego, acho que a produção continua de energia (à semelhança com o que se tem feito em Alto Lindoso), teriam resolvido a questão sem a necessidade de mais descargas. Isto falando no dia de ontem em que o caudal médio do Mondego foi 336m3/s. Muito abaixo dos 1117m3/s médios de há 2 dias que provocaram as cheias em Coimbra.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Jan 2016 às 15:59)

Realmente é estranho o Sabor descarregar tão rápido quando é suposto ser um grande armazenamento.

Em tempos vi um projeto para aproveitar todos os grandes afluentes do Douro Nacional.

As 4 barragens projectadas para o Tâmega faziam bem falta.

Segundo aquele estudo barragens no Tua Sabor Paiva, Tâmega e Coa permitiram reduzir o caudal na ribeira em 13000 metros cúbicos num pico de cheia. 
Não se percebe realmente a gestão feita na Aguieira...

O alto Lindoso continua a produzir muito bem,  como diria um funcionário reformado da EDP, o lindoso faz dinheiro mais rapido que a casa da moeda a imprimir dinheiro


----------



## nipnip (13 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

AnDré disse:


> Porque será que Baixo Sabor Montante descarregou ontem 18,58hm3?!
> Não consigo perceber... Com a barragem "vazia", era suposto a mesma aproveitar toda a água para encher. Ou será que ainda não está preparada para isso?
> Ainda por cima com todas as barragens do Douro a descarregar, só foi engrossar ainda mais o caudal do Douro.
> 
> ...





slbgdt disse:


> Realmente é estranho o Sabor descarregar tão rápido quando é suposto ser um grande armazenamento.
> 
> Em tempos vi um projeto para aproveitar todos os grandes afluentes do Douro Nacional.
> 
> ...



Do que me constou o Sabor descarregou devido aos patamares de segurança que estão programados para o enchimento.


----------



## dahon (14 Jan 2016 às 14:45)

Até pode ter havido alguma falha por parte da EDP ou da APA, mas concordo com o que está no vídeo, há problemas mais graves que não interessa muito aos autarcas falar.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

dahon disse:


> Até pode ter havido alguma falha por parte da EDP ou da APA, mas concordo com o que está no vídeo, há problemas mais graves que não interessa muito aos autarcas falar.


Concordo que o assoreamento do rio Mondego agrava o problema das cheias, e isso foi referido pelo presidente da CMC. Toda a gente sabe que o rio está cheio de areia, há zonas onde água dá pelos joelhos e tem causado também vários problemas ao Basófias.
Este problema arrasta-se há mais de 10 anos, desde os tempos do ex-INAG, actual APA, já foi promessa de ministros, já foram feitos diversos estudos e continua sem resolução. E estamos a falar de uma obra que há uns anos, agora se calhar não, ficava paga apenas com a venda da areia retirada do rio.

Notícia de 2005: Ó da Barca alerta para assoreamento no rio Mondego
2006: Cordão humano alerta para assoreamento do rio
2007: Assoreamento do Mondego ameaça inundar cidade
2013: Desassoreamento do Mondego dependente de alguém que compre areia do rio
2014: Assoreamento do rio limita o Basófias

Mas numa coisa o presidente da CMC tem razão, a EDP é que deveria realizar o desassoreamento do rio, pois a taxa hidrica que se paga tem de servir para alguma coisa. 

Neste vídeo é bem visível a quantidade areia e pouca profundidade no meio do rio:


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

dahon disse:


> Até pode ter havido alguma falha por parte da EDP ou da APA, mas concordo com o que está no vídeo, há problemas mais graves que não interessa muito aos autarcas falar.



Areia, não só no rio, mas "para os olhos" também. Ouvir bem o que é dito em defesa da EDP a partir do minuto 2:50. *"... obviamente que nos dias anteriores não turbinou o máximo, mas também, não sabíamos. Claro que se houvesse mais estudos, se houvesse maior previsão de precipitação, provavelmente podia haver uma utilização melhor por parte da EDP. Mas, dos dados que tenho, é que não houve... (hesitação)... houve um nível maior da albufeira e por isso teve que se descarregar."*

Que salgalhada de raciocínio é este? Em que é que ficamos quanto à previsão? Passou a batata quente para o IPMA, foi? Que frase inconclusiva é aquela no fim? "Houve um nível" maior do que o quê?


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2016 às 20:46)

DaniFR disse:


> O problema é que a EDP quer armazenar o máximo de água possível para depois produzir energia nas horas de maior consumo. Deixam encher até quase ao limite e depois fazem estas descargas. A barragem da Aguieira já não compre o seu principal papel, que é prevenir cheias, o que lhes interessa é apenas a electricidade.
> Não é preciso ser engenheiro para perceber que deviam ter feito descargas graduais na semana passada para terem capacidade para tanta chuva que estava prevista há vários dias.
> Segundo as noticias, o Parque Verde foi projetado para um caudal de 750m3/s e na segunda-feira foi registado um caudal de mais de 1400m3/s.
> É verdade que o assoreamento do rio também acaba por agravar o problema. No Verão, há certas zonas no meio do rio em que a água dá pelos joelhos e o barco Basófias tem que andar aos ziguezagues para evitar os bancos de areia.





StormRic disse:


> Sobre a cheia do Mondego, só tenho a dizer: criminosa incompetência na gestão dos caudais na barragem da Aguieira. Qualquer um de nós teria feito melhor, com um mínimo de seguimento. Não digo mais nada senão ainda levo porrada.





StormRic disse:


> Precisamente. Isto mostra com o que podemos contar no futuro em termos de protecção dada pelas barragens aproveitadas hidroelectricamente, nas mãos da EDP e nas mãos em que a EDP está.



Era para ter respondido a estes comentários ontem, mas não quis fazer de advogado do diabo. Entretanto estive a ler algumas coisas e percebi que o diabo (EDP) não está sozinho.
Concordo que a gestão da barragem da Aguieira não foi a melhor, mas prognósticos depois do jogo valem o que valem.
Relembro que houve estações do WU na bacia do Mondego a superarem os 100mm diários, inclusive do IPMA - EMA de Nelas! 

Primeiro há que dizer que a Aguieira tem a função de prevenção de cheias, produção eléctrica e abastecimento/rega. Logo a cota parte de produção de energia não é toda a albufeira. Sobre essa percentagem de armazenamento de energia, gerida para a produção eléctrica (EDP), relembro que Sábado às 23h59 estava nos 60%. Domingo às 23h59 estava nos 83% e minutos depois começaram as descargas, tal era o volume de entrada (certamente superior a 2000m3/s).
Segunda às 23h59, mesmo com as descargas a barragem terminou nos 97%. O que significa que ainda assim o caudal de entrada foi superior ao de saída.

Isto quer dizer que a barragem não estava cheia. E que para bem de Coimbra, ainda teve alguma capacidade de encaixe, amortizando de alguma forma a cheia.

Em termos de prevenção, e visto que estamos em Janeiro, se calhar o armazenamento de energia deveria estar <40% e não nos 60%. Isso evitaria algum caudal turbinado. 

Mas a questão vai muito para além disso. Pergunto, como é que se projecta um Parque Verde para um caudal de 750m3/s, quando o caudal do rio Ceira - rio sem qualquer controlo, apresentou um caudal de 400m3/s? Bastava a Aguieira estar em produção que somando ao caudal do Ceira atingia esses 750m3/s. E sem contar com outros ribeiros afluentes e o escoamento urbano. 

Aliás, às 21h de Domingo, ainda antes de qualquer descarga da Aguieira, já o DaniFR comentava que o Mondego já tinha galgado as margens em Coimbra...


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 20:48)

Visita à albufeira da Mula, em Sintra-Cascais, para monitorizar o nível, uma vez que deixou de se poder consultar on-line desde há anos.

O nível ontem, 13/01, estava em *8,06 m* aproximadamente, quase *5 metros abaixo* do nível máximo da escala e portanto do descarregamento automático. É um nível de verão.
Ficam as fotos. Mais fotos e sobre as outras reservas da serra irei pôr no tópico específico.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

AnDré disse:


> Sábado às 23h59 estava nos 60%. Domingo às 23h59 estava nos 83% e minutos depois começaram as descargas, tal era o volume de entrada (certamente superior a 2000m3/s).
> Segunda às 23h59, mesmo com as descargas a barragem terminou nos 97%. O que significa que ainda assim o caudal de entrada foi superior ao de saída.



As descargas deviam ter começado mais cedo, não ao fim do Domingo, e assim o volume de descarga não teria subido tão alto. Terá mesmo sido tida em conta a previsão de precipitação? Estariam mesmo a ser monitorizadas as quantidades que estavam a caír? Estavam em contacto permanente com o IPMA? Têm monitorização a montante nos afluentes? Claro que são perguntas que não terão resposta. Também não sabemos qual a margem de risco assumida e se essa margem depende só de critérios físicos ou também de critérios económicos.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

DaniFR disse:


> Concordo que o assoreamento do rio Mondego agrava o problema das cheias, e isso foi referido pelo presidente da CMC. Toda a gente sabe que o rio está cheio de areia, há zonas onde água dá pelos joelhos e tem causado também vários problemas ao Basófias.
> Este problema arrasta-se há mais de 10 anos, desde os tempos do ex-INAG, actual APA, já foi promessa de ministros, já foram feitos diversos estudos e continua sem resolução. E estamos a falar de uma obra que há uns anos, agora se calhar não, ficava paga apenas com a venda da areia retirada do rio.
> 
> Notícia de 2005: Ó da Barca alerta para assoreamento no rio Mondego
> ...



Não estou a ver a ligação do assoreamento com a EDP. O Açude é uma hídrica?
De quem é a responsabilidade do Açude? Não é ele que faz o bloqueio aos sedimentos do rio e consequente assoreamento?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 21:56)

StormRic disse:


> Visita à albufeira da Mula, em Sintra-Cascais, para monitorizar o nível, uma vez que deixou de se poder consultar on-line desde há anos.
> 
> O nível ontem, 13/01, estava em *8,06 m* aproximadamente, quase *5 metros abaixo* do nível máximo da escala e portanto do descarregamento automático. É um nível de verão.
> Ficam as fotos. Mais fotos e sobre as outras reservas da serra irei pôr no tópico específico.



Boas fotos!
Esse tubo é do ribeira da mula, certo?
Só corria isso?   Incrivel...
Interessante como há muito mais água a escassos kms a Este.


----------



## DaniFR (14 Jan 2016 às 23:02)

AnDré disse:


> Sobre essa percentagem de armazenamento de energia, gerida para a produção eléctrica (EDP), relembro que Sábado às 23h59 estava nos 60%. Domingo às 23h59 estava nos 83% e minutos depois começaram as descargas, tal era o volume de entrada (certamente superior a 2000m3/s).
> Segunda às 23h59, mesmo com as descargas a barragem terminou nos 97%. O que significa que ainda assim o caudal de entrada foi superior ao de saída.


Deduzo que de Sábado para Domingo não fizeram quaisquer descargas. Parece-me que o erro foi terem começado a descarregar tão tarde, deveriam tê-lo feito assim que a barragem atingisse os 70% tendo em conta a precipitação que tinha sido registada bacia hidrográfica do Mondego e a que ainda estava prevista para essa noite.



AnDré disse:


> Mas a questão vai muito para além disso. Pergunto, como é que se projecta um Parque Verde para um caudal de 750m3/s, quando o caudal do rio Ceira - rio sem qualquer controlo, apresentou um caudal de 400m3/s? Bastava a Aguieira estar em produção que somando ao caudal do Ceira atingia esses 750m3/s. E sem contar com outros ribeiros afluentes e o escoamento urbano.
> 
> Aliás, às 21h de Domingo, ainda antes de qualquer descarga da Aguieira, já o DaniFR comentava que o Mondego já tinha galgado as margens em Coimbra...


Uma coisa é inundar as esplanadas e chegar à porta dos restaurantes, que tem sido habitual nos últimos anos, e é normal porque as esplanadas estão 30cm abaixo do nível dos restaurantes e apenas 50cm acima do nível normal do rio, outra coisa foi o nível que a água atingiu desta vez. Desde que o Parque Verde do Mondego foi inaugurado, em 2004, foi a primeira vez que a águas chegou ao estacionamento.
Principalmente em Santa Clara, na margem esquerda, há muito tempo que não se via uma cheia destas. O Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha foi recuperado em 2009, e por estar abaixo do nível do rio tem 4 bombas a tirar água permanentemente, e desde a reabertura em 2009 nunca tinha ficado inundado.



AnDré disse:


> Não estou a ver a ligação do assoreamento com a EDP. O Açude é uma hídrica?
> De quem é a responsabilidade do Açude? Não é ele que faz o bloqueio aos sedimentos do rio e consequente assoreamento?


Julgo que seja responsabilidade da APA, assim como o desassoreamento do rio.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2016 às 00:19)

StormRic disse:


> As descargas deviam ter começado mais cedo, não ao fim do Domingo, e assim o volume de descarga não teria subido tão alto. Terá mesmo sido tida em conta a previsão de precipitação? Estariam mesmo a ser monitorizadas as quantidades que estavam a caír? Estavam em contacto permanente com o IPMA? Têm monitorização a montante nos afluentes? Claro que são perguntas que não terão resposta. Também não sabemos qual a margem de risco assumida e se essa margem depende só de critérios físicos ou também de critérios económicos.





DaniFR disse:


> Deduzo que de Sábado para Domingo não fizeram quaisquer descargas. Parece-me que o erro foi terem começado a descarregar tão tarde, deveriam tê-lo feito assim que a barragem atingisse os 70% tendo em conta a precipitação que tinha sido registada bacia hidrográfica do Mondego e a que ainda estava prevista para essa noite.
> 
> Uma coisa é inundar as esplanadas e chegar à porta dos restaurantes, que tem sido habitual nos últimos anos, e é normal porque as esplanadas estão 30cm abaixo do nível dos restaurantes e apenas 50cm acima do nível normal do rio, outra coisa foi o nível que a água atingiu desta vez. Desde que o Parque Verde do Mondego foi inaugurado, em 2004, foi a primeira vez que a águas chegou ao estacionamento.
> Principalmente em Santa Clara, na margem esquerda, há muito tempo que não se via uma cheia destas. O Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha foi recuperado em 2009, e por estar abaixo do nível do rio tem 4 bombas a tirar água permanentemente, e desde a reabertura em 2009 nunca tinha ficado inundado.



Será que o IPMA avisou a EDP que iam cair 100l/m2 na bacia do Mondego? Ehehe! Estou a brincar. Mas isto agora vai ser o jogo do empurra.
Para mim é ponto assente que a Aguieira, pela função de prevenção de cheias que tem, não devia, nos meses de inverno exceder os 70% de armazenamento total. Ou seja, uns 40% de armazenamento eléctrico. E era isso que estava no início de Janeiro.
Entretanto choveu, e acredito que, vindos de uma seca, quisessem aproveitar para encher um pouco a barragem por prevenção. Só que o caudal foi muito superior ao que deviam estar à espera, e o prevenir de um lado, não preveniu do outro. O resultado já o conhecemos.

Agora, culpar única e exclusivamente a EDP parece-me injusto.
Até porque está visto que estamos a falar de obras que inundaram em leito de cheia. E para agravar a situação, parece que já em 2013 havia 3 milhões de metros cúbicos de areia naquela zona, que foram ignorados. (E com tantas praias a precisar de areia... É mais fácil ir buscá-la a Marrocos. eheh!)

É que 1400m3/s de água a passar em Coimbra, não me parece um valor tão extraordinário assim.
Como seria se tivéssemos um inverno chuvoso como 2000-2001?


----------



## dahon (15 Jan 2016 às 01:45)

Eu sabia que já tinha lido qualquer coisa sobre alguns problemas no Rio Ceira. Se calhar também é uma situação a rever.

31/01/2015



DaniFR disse:


> *Dez casas inundadas em Coimbra junto ao rio Ceira*
> 
> Cerca de dez habitações foram hoje inundadas ao nível do rés-do-chão na povoação do Cabouco, concelho de Coimbra, devido à subida das águas do rio Ceira, informou uma fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS ).
> 
> ...





> *Rutura de conduta teve contributo «marginal» para a cheia do rio Ceira*
> 
> Conclusão é da Proteção Civil que informou que o incidente se deveu essencialmente à forte precipitação na região de Coimbra
> 
> ...


----------



## DaniFR (15 Jan 2016 às 10:39)

* A maior cheia desde que há Parque Verde *

A cheia de 11 de janeiro foi a maior e mais devastadora desde que existe o Parque Verde do Mondego. Nos bares e no restaurante das “docas”, a água subiu mais de um metro.

Os prejuízos deverão ascender a largas dezenas de milhares de euros.

Desde 27 de janeiro de 2001 que não se via uma subida das águas como a que agora ocorreu.

Na altura, o caudal máximo instantâneo, registado no açude-ponte foi de *1910,7 m3/s* – ainda assim bem mais alto do que os 1470 m3/s da passada segunda-feira… embora muito abaixo da situação vivida *em 1948, quando o caudal natural do rio (não havia açude) atingiu os 4000 m3/s.*

Diário As Beiras


----------



## andre21 (15 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

Já que se fala em excesso de água, vou atirar umas achas para a fogueira.

Não percebo nada do tema principal deste fórum, mas sendo da área da energia, quando à estes picos de chuva costumo vir espreitar o fórum.

No que toca à produção de energia, ao contrário do que pensa a maioria das pessoas a EDP não lucra assim tanto quando vem estas chuvadas.  É muito melhor uma chuva mais espaçada no tempo, isto porque:

Muita chuva e muito vento, significa energia muito barata no mercado. Se formos ver os diagramas que aqui colocam, a produção renovável é superior ao consumo. Muitas das centrais térmicas continuam a produzir energia (provavelmente a um custo superior à venda) pois a sua paragem\arranque é muito lento e dispendioso. Embora as novas centrais a gás, já permitam uma redução muito significativa da potência, nunca podem parar, pois quando para o vento e reduz a água, elas não arrancam em tempo útil para alimentar a nossa rede. Nesta função temos habitualmente o alto lindoso, é um pouco o "bombeiro da rede", pois de parado à produção (não sei se na potência máxima) são 90 segundos).
Numa barragem de grande queda esta questão tem menor importância. Mas numa barragem como temos várias no Douro de baixa queda, Crestuma, Régua, Carrapatelo, a energia produzida quando temos a barragem a efetuar descargas é muito menor, pois a cota a jusante sobe bastante, e os grupos ficam "afogados", pois diminui a já reduzida queda de água, o que exerce menos força nas turbinas e assim menos energia produzida.
Não quero de forma alguma desculpar possíveis erros de gestão das barragens (não sei quem controla isso), tinha ideia (errada?) que era um organismo externo à EDP. Sei que pelo menos as eclusas de algumas barragens são operadas pela EDP, no entanto as embarcações pagam a "portagem" a uma entidade, que depois apenas paga uma remuneração à EDP para manter o sistema operacional.

Continuem com os debates e as vossas analises, pois com o conhecimento que tenho da área elétrica ajudam-me a perceber melhor o funcionamento deste sistema.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

andre21 disse:


> Numa barragem de grande queda esta questão tem menor importância. Mas numa barragem como temos várias no Douro de baixa queda, Crestuma, Régua, Carrapatelo, a energia produzida quando temos a barragem a efetuar descargas é muito menor, pois a cota a jusante sobe bastante, e os grupos ficam "afogados", pois diminui a já reduzida queda de água, o que exerce menos força nas turbinas e assim menos energia produzida.



Isso nota-se particularmente na Régua. Tabela de 5ªfeira, para exemplificar.






Apesar do grosso caudal do Douro, a barragem da Régua só conseguiu produzir a uma potência máxima de 97MW, quando estão instalados 158MW.
De qualquer forma o índice de produção das barragens do Douro está altíssimo. Quase um terço da energia eléctrica consumida na 5ªfeira foi produzida nas barragens do Douro e foz do Tâmega - Torrão.


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2016 às 16:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse tubo é do ribeira da mula, certo?
> Só corria isso?  Incrivel...



Este tubo é de uma linha de água afluente que desce da Tapada do Saldanha.

Já agora fica aqui o vídeo a mostrar o estado da Ribeira da Mula no dia 13, não só relativamente à quantidade de água, mas também o estado caótico da flloresta ao longo da linha. Quando houver uma enxurrada a sério o material lenhoso que irá parar à albufeira pode causar problemas. Penso que nunca foi feita uma filmagem da Ribeira da Mula em enxurrada, é impressionante, são vários metros de altura de água que levam árvores inteiras e tudo à frente.


(vídeo até 4k)


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

Encontrei este video, apesar de já ter quase 3 anos, no youtube da barragem de Santa Luzia a fazer a descarga de superficie


Video de 2014


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2016 às 00:18)

*Autoridades do Norte pedem maior cooperação a Agência do Ambiente para prevenir cheias*

Vários representantes de autoridades da região Norte apelaram hoje à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) para que haja maior comunicação com as entidades a nível local para prevenir estragos causados por eventuais cheias. Na primeira sessão de apresentação dos Planos de Gestão de Riscos de Inundações (PGRI), no caso o referente à região Norte, que decorreu na Casa do Infante, no Porto, *o ponto mais discutido foi o da situação de cheias do fim de semana de 09 e 10 de janeiro, na sequência das quais o vereador da Proteção Civil da Câmara Municipal do Porto, Manuel Sampaio Pimentel, disse que "50% dos sensores [de deteção de cheias]" não estiveram operacionais.*
O responsável da APA na região Norte, Pimenta Machado, ecoou a resposta da agência na altura, que garantiu que *"todas as estações de monitorização relevantes para emitir alertas hidrológicos" sobre o caudal do rio Douro estavam operacionais durante as últimas cheias no Porto.*

Destak/Lusa | destak@destak.pt


----------



## DaniFR (22 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

*Ordem dos Engenheiros aceita rever sistema de alerta de cheias*

*O Ministério do Ambiente anunciou hoje que a Ordem dos Engenheiros aceitou o convite do ministro João Pedro Matos Fernandes para rever o sistema de alerta de cheias no Rio Mondego.*






"Esta decisão surgiu após a reunião desta tarde, na Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, que contou com representantes de todas as entidades envolvidas na gestão e avaliação das cheias ocorridas entre 9 e 11 de janeiro", refere um comunicado da tutela.

Segundo a nota, os estudos terão início na próxima semana e o relatório preliminar deve estar concluído dentro de um mês, embora o documento final só esteja terminado dentro de três meses.

No encontro de hoje, em que participaram o ministro e o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, foram avaliados os aspetos hidrológicos, as medidas de prevenção e minimização e a articulação entre as diversas estruturas envolvidas.

Na quarta-feira, a Comunidade Intermunicipal da Região de Coimbra (CIM/RC) exigiu a modernização urgente do sistema de alerta de cheia na sequência das inundações registadas entre 09 e 11 de janeiro com a subida das águas do rio Mondego.

Em Coimbra, o Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha e a zona de acesso ficaram inundados, assim como as esplanadas do Parque Verde e outros estabelecimentos comerciais nas duas margens do rio.

A subida das águas, devido ao aumento da pluviosidade e das descargas da barragem da Aguieira, provocaram também inundações em Soure, Montemor-o-Velho e Figueira da Foz.

fonte


----------



## huguh (23 Jan 2016 às 12:44)

Barragem da Régua ontem






e aqui um vídeo de dia 17


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2016 às 21:18)

O rio Almonda,em Lapas(Torres Novas) no seu esplendor natural.






A foto não é da minha autoria.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/j...-energia-producao-hidrica-duplica_241392.html


Boas notícias


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2016 às 16:21)

Permitam-me partilhar aqui este vídeo que se tornou viral nos ultimos dias de uma zona pouco conhecida da Serra da Estrela, mais propriamente a Barragem do Covão dos Conchos que possui aqui uma espécie de túnel que desvia as águas da Ribeira das Naves para a albufeira da Lagoa Comprida.
Imagens soberbas !


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2016 às 21:50)




----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

Atendendo às previsões meteorológicas, entre a noite de hoje e a manhã de domingo, nas serras do noroeste poderão cair mais de 200mm de precipitação.

Olhando para o estado das principais albufeiras, não sei se as albufeiras do Gerês terão capacidade para suportar tanta água.

Alto Lindoso já está nos 90%. Tendo em conta que se aproxima o fim-de-semana (menor consumo de energia) e que a previsão de produção eólica será muito elevada, não sei se haverá capacidade de encaixe na rede de distribuição eléctrica para a produção de muita energia hídrica, de forma a evitar descargas nas barragens.







O leito de cheia do rio Lima, principalmente em Ponte de Lima, onde o mesmo serve de estacionamento automóvel,  será um lugar a evitar.


----------



## huguh (11 Fev 2016 às 14:30)

*Proteção Civil alerta para possibilidade de cheias e inundações rápidas
O mau tempo dos próximos dias pode levar a inundações, em especial a norte do Tejo e no Minho e Douro Litoral*

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) alertou hoje para a possibilidade de inundações rápidas e cheias, especialmente nas regiões do Norte e Centro, devido ao agravamento das condições meteorológicas para os próximos dias.

Em comunicado, a ANPC dá conta de um "agravamento das condições meteorológicas" para os próximos dias, em especial nas regiões a norte do rio Tejo e nas regiões do Minho e do Douro Litoral.

A ANPC chama a atenção para a "possibilidade de inundações rápidas em zonas historicamente vulneráveis, mais prováveis nas bacias dos rios Minho, Lima, Cávado, Ave, Vouga, Douro e Mondego, não sendo de excluir situações de cheias provocadas pelo aumento de caudal das principais linhas de água"


----------



## slbgdt (11 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

AnDré disse:


> Atendendo às previsões meteorológicas, entre a noite de hoje e a manhã de domingo, nas serras do noroeste poderão cair mais de 200mm de precipitação.
> 
> Olhando para o estado das principais albufeiras, não sei se as albufeiras do Gerês terão capacidade para suportar tanta água.
> 
> ...


 
O alto lindoso dependerá sempre da entrada de água. É difícil entrar mais água que a capacidade de turbinacao.
Esta madrugada chegou aos 336 metros. 
Sendo o npc 339, vou aguardar para amanhã à tarde ver se vale a pena lá ir. 
A canicada trabalha a 100% desde o inicio do ano.  
Deixou de descarregar no dia 12/01 e vai voltar a descarregar.
Salamonde e Venda Nova como conseguem turbinar mais de 200 mt  cúbicos devem aguentar.
No Alto Rabagao aqueles 90% ainda aguentam muito.
Ja a vi a 99.8% e sem descarregar


----------



## slbgdt (11 Fev 2016 às 19:26)

AnDré disse:


> Atendendo às previsões meteorológicas, entre a noite de hoje e a manhã de domingo, nas serras do noroeste poderão cair mais de 200mm de precipitação.
> 
> Olhando para o estado das principais albufeiras, não sei se as albufeiras do Gerês terão capacidade para suportar tanta água.
> 
> ...


 
O alto lindoso dependerá sempre da entrada de água. É difícil entrar mais água que a capacidade de turbinacao.
Esta madrugada chegou aos 336 metros. 
Sendo o npc 339, vou aguardar para amanhã à tarde ver se vale a pena lá ir. 
A canicada trabalha a 100% desde o inicio do ano.  
Deixou de descarregar no dia 12/01 e vai voltar a descarregar.
Salamonde e Venda Nova como conseguem turbinar mais de 200 mt  cúbicos devem aguentar.
No Alto Rabagao aqueles 90% ainda aguentam muito.
Ja a vi a 99.8% e sem descarregar


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2016 às 21:48)

AnDré disse:


> Atendendo às previsões meteorológicas, entre a noite de hoje e a manhã de domingo, nas serras do noroeste poderão cair mais de 200mm de precipitação.
> 
> Olhando para o estado das principais albufeiras, não sei se as albufeiras do Gerês terão capacidade para suportar tanta água.
> 
> ...


A Aguieira só tem 34,9% de armazenamento?
Espero que desta vez consigam gerir as descargas da melhor maneira para evitar mais uma cheia do Mondego.


----------



## kikofra (12 Fev 2016 às 00:02)

Depois de segunda não haver nenhuma agua a nascer no poço do lis, ontem e hoje cada vez mais agua a "nascer":

Ontem:






Hoje:


----------



## hurricane (12 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

kikofra disse:


> Depois de segunda não haver nenhuma agua a nascer no poço do lis, ontem e hoje cada vez mais agua a "nascer":
> 
> Ontem:
> 
> ...




Que giro! Em que zona é o poço do Lis?


----------



## slbgdt (12 Fev 2016 às 09:54)

Alto Lindoso já sofre


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2016 às 09:59)

AnDré disse:


> Tendo em conta que se aproxima o fim-de-semana (menor consumo de energia) *e que a previsão de produção eólica será muito elevada*, não sei se haverá capacidade de encaixe na rede de distribuição eléctrica para a produção de muita energia hídrica, de forma a evitar descargas nas barragens.



Será mesmo ? Na minha opinião é demasiado vento, acho que muitos parques eólicos e respectivos aerogeradores vão estar parados por motivos de segurança.


----------



## dahon (12 Fev 2016 às 10:25)

Ventos superiores a 25m/s e os aerogeradores são desactivados e postos em modo de bandeira por isso penso que no domingo será o dia em que a produção eólica será mais prejudicada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 10:46)

É 


hurricane disse:


> Que giro! Em que zona é o poço do Lis?


É na aldeia das Fontes do Lis, perto de Cortes.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2016 às 11:34)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso já sofre



Vinha agora mesmo referir isso. Acho que até domingo o Qin vai ser muito superior ao Qout turbinado. Até lá a chuva não vai parar. Não me admirava que o Qin ultrapassasse os 800m3/s. É que durante as próximas 24h a precipitação no Gerês deverá ultrapassar os 100mm. Com os terrenos saturados, tudo o que cair, vai correr para os principais rios.
Desta vez acho mesmo que Alto Lindoso não escapa a uma descarga.



jonas_87 disse:


> Será mesmo ? Na minha opinião é demasiado vento, acho que muitos parques eólicos e respectivos aerogeradores vão estar parados por motivos de segurança.



Acho que não. Está previsto muito vento, mas nada de anormal. Ainda que os mais expostos fiquem em bandeira, a grande maioria penso que não ficará.
Hoje, a produção renovável segue bastante acima do consumo total de energia. A térmica deve estar praticamente parada. O excedente é exportado.


----------



## meko60 (12 Fev 2016 às 12:07)

Boas!
Previsão para hoje da produção eólica:

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/InformacaoExploracao/Paginas/DiagramadeProduçãoEólica.aspx

Para domingo a previsão é semelhante.


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 13:01)

o Douro aqui já vai dando os primeiros sinais de cheia e já está novamente como em janeiro com o cais à beira das pontes quase tapado


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2016 às 13:09)

Começaram as descargas em Alto Lindoso!


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2016 às 14:34)

Aumenta o Qin e o Qout em Alto Lindoso
Às 12h: Qin nos 753,65m3/s e Qout nos 477,13m3/s.

Entretanto, dados de ontem:






Caniçada já começou a descarregar. Daí para montante está tudo muito cheio. Com a chuva de hoje é previsível que haja uma descarga em cascata.
Só Alto Rabagão, aquele lago gigante, é que ainda tem capacidade de encaixe até chegar aos 100%.

Ribeiradio deve voltar a encher e a descarregar. O caudal do Vouga deve estar em alta.

A Aguieira, depois das cheias de Coimbra, esteve a produzir até ficar ao nível que está. Tem mantido esse nível baixo, prevenindo-se para eventuais cheias. Desta vez não haverá descargas.

Cabril tem muita capacidade de encaixe, por isso no Zêzere parece-me tudo controlado.

Quanto ao Douro, ontem voltaram as descargas a Carrapatelo e Crestuma. Hoje a barragem de Torrão também já deve estar a descarregar, assim como a da Régua.


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2016 às 15:08)

AnDré disse:


> Vinha agora mesmo referir isso. Acho que até domingo o Qin vai ser muito superior ao Qout turbinado. Até lá a chuva não vai parar. Não me admirava que o Qin ultrapassasse os 800m3/s.



já vai nos 862m3/s!

Quanto à barragem da Régua já está a descarregar certamente com o nível que o Douro leva por aqui


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 15:14)

AnDré disse:


> A Aguieira, depois das cheias de Coimbra, esteve a produzir até ficar ao nível que está. Tem mantido esse nível baixo, prevenindo-se para eventuais cheias. Desta vez não haverá descargas.


Ainda bem. Vamos lá ver como é rio aguenta o caudal natural do Mondego e do Ceira. É provável que volte a galgar as margens, devido ao assoreamento, mas já não deverá ser tão grave como da última vez.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2016 às 21:59)

Barragem do Alto Ceira a descarregar bem pelos descarregadores de superfície


----------



## nipnip (13 Fev 2016 às 01:15)

Régua até hoje por volta das 17h ainda não tinha começado a descarregar pelo que sei.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Fev 2016 às 05:26)

A Galiza debaixo de água. O Rio Minho passa em Ourense 2.219 metros cúbicos.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Fev 2016 às 07:21)

Alto Lindoso acaba de ultrapassar a cota máxima


----------



## nipnip (13 Fev 2016 às 10:28)

Barragem de Bagaúste/Régua com descarregador de superfície aberto e também descarga de fundo.

Barragem do Varosa também a descarregar e muita água no Rio Corgo.

Por incrível que pareça na Régua o Douro ainda nem inundou o bar que existe no cais.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2016 às 12:15)

Nas últimas 24h, o caudal do Lima a montante de Alto Lindoso foi bem superior a 500m3/s.
Os 200mm de ontem em Lamas de Mouro justificam bem esse caudal. A serra da Peneda deve estar um espanto no que toca a cascatas!

O Zêzere, em Cabril, também se faz notar com bastante volume. Mas a barragem ainda tem muita capacidade de encaixe.






Quanto ao Douro, e dada a vertiginosa diferença de precipitação entre o litoral e o interior, a água que lá corre é praticamente toda Made in Portugal.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

Mesmo sem descargas na barragem da Aguieira, o Mondego tem um caudal bastante elevado e já inundou a zona do Parque Verde. Se a barragem estivesse as descarregar era bem provável que a Baixa de Coimbra ficasse inundada.


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2016 às 14:12)

Rio Minho, webcam em Tuy.

Diferença entre dia 8 e hoje:


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 14:48)

*ATIVADO O PLANO ESPECIAL DE EMERGÊNCIA PARA CHEIAS E INUNDAÇÕES NO CONCELHO DE COIMBRA*

A Comissão Municipal de Proteção Civil acionou hoje o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações (PEECI) no Concelho de Coimbra. A ativação deste plano prende-se com o registo de várias cheias e inundações que levaram ao corte da circulação em algumas vias e de *o débito de água na ponte-açude superar 1200 m3 de água por segundo.* 

O PEECI colocou em estado de prontidão várias dezenas de elementos da Companhia de Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra (CBSC), Bombeiros Voluntários de Coimbra e Brasfemes, que procederam ao reforço das suas equipas. Estão também mobilizados meios humanos e técnicos da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, bem como de juntas e uniões de freguesia. 

Mesmo antes do acionamento do PEECI foram efetuados vários avisos nas áreas mais críticas, colocados sacos de areia em alguns pontos e sinalizadas áreas interditadas. Os bombeiros estão também a acompanhar a situação em pontos historicamente críticos como o Cabouco, Parque Verde e Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Velha. 

Nesta reunião que decidiu o acionamento do PEECI participaram representantes do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil, Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, Junta de Freguesia de Brasfemes, Companhia de Bombeiros Sapadores de Coimbra, Bombeiros Voluntários de Coimbra e de Brasfemes, Polícia Municipal, PSP, GNR, Delegado de Saúde de Coimbra e Águas de Coimbra.

Município de Coimbra


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 14:52)

o Águeda a subir de novo, e com a chuva que ainda está a cair...


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2016 às 15:42)

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...add9d9337cc06862538177141d053458&oe=56BF844CC

Conseguem ver o vídeo?

Nascente do lis hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

kikofra disse:


> https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xtp1/v/t42.1790-2/12745166_228550767486842_1184442536_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjczMCwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoic3ZlX3NkIn0=&oh=add9d9337cc06862538177141d053458&oe=56BF844CC
> 
> Conseguem ver o vídeo?
> 
> Nascente do lis hoje



Eu pelo menos nao consigo ver o video.


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu pelo menos nao consigo ver o video.


Vou por uma foto, estava no facebook, não é minha;


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

kikofra disse:


> Vou por uma foto, estava no facebook, não é minha;



Já ontem circularam umas fotos deste mesmo local, e agora dá para ver a diferença entre elas, esta está com muita mais "força".
Pelo que vi chamam-lhe o poço do Lis, mas isto é mesmo a nascente do rio Lis?


----------



## nunessimoes (13 Fev 2016 às 16:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já ontem circularam umas fotos deste mesmo local, e agora dá para ver a diferença entre elas, esta está com muita mais "força".
> Pelo que vi chamam-lhe o poço do Lis, mas isto é mesmo a nascente do rio Lis?


Sim é mesmo a nascente... Fica ao fundo de uma serra... De verão está completamente seco...


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2016 às 16:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já ontem circularam umas fotos deste mesmo local, e agora dá para ver a diferença entre elas, esta está com muita mais "força".
> Pelo que vi chamam-lhe o poço do Lis, mas isto é mesmo a nascente do rio Lis?


É a nascente mais a montante, não debita água de forma continua, segundo o que se diz, é água proveniente dos campos de Minde, que corre subterrânea até ali... Depois mais abaixo tens sítios mais pequenos onde a água nasce de forma continua, mas com menor intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2016 às 16:46)

nunessimoes disse:


> Sim é mesmo a nascente... Fica ao fundo de uma serra... De verão está completamente seco...



Por curiosidade, estive a ver a carta militar da zona, localiza-se numa área bem abrigada, encostas com valente declive
Local muito interessante, bela ressurgência.


----------



## kikofra (13 Fev 2016 às 16:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por curiosidade, estive a ver a carta militar da zona, localiza-se numa área bem abrigada, encostas com valente declive
> Local muito interessante, bela ressurgência.


Existe um trilho de BTT no monte que está em volta da nascente, tenho fotos de lá de cima, mais logo posso tentar colocar


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 19:25)




----------



## nunessimoes (13 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

DaniFR disse:


>


Não é na barragem da Bouçã?


----------



## slbgdt (13 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

Essa barragem é o alto ceira @nunessimoes 

O Zêzere a mostrar força


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Muito fraco ainda o caudal do tejo em Almourol











Barragem do Fratel







DINÂMICA HIDROMÉTRICA NA ESTAÇÃO DE AGROAL


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2016 às 21:36)

Barragem da Caniçada a descarregar ao máximo ou perto disso


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2016 às 22:42)




----------



## FJC (14 Fev 2016 às 09:22)

Bom dia!
Foto da Barragem da Bouçã, Zêzere,  na tarde de ontem.


----------



## huguh (14 Fev 2016 às 13:15)

o Douro está estável por aqui, desde manhã visto de casa não baixou nem subiu. Desta vez já não parece que vá dar problemas como no mês passado.
Apesar de dias de chuva persistente o facto de não ter chovido tanto para a zona da fronteira e mesmo para Espanha, deve estar a ajudar a controlar o caudal do rio


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

*nova Barragem do Alto Ceira - descarga de superfície*


----------



## Raposeira (15 Fev 2016 às 00:07)

Alguem sabe se as barragens do tejo vão fazer descargas???
Ou o Casdtelo do Bode??
Noticia publicada

http://www.almeirinense.com/2016/02/14/aviso-aumento-do-caudal-do-rio-tejo/


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2016 às 01:07)

Raposeira disse:


> Alguem sabe se as barragens do tejo vão fazer descargas???
> Ou o Casdtelo do Bode??
> Noticia publicada
> 
> http://www.almeirinense.com/2016/02/14/aviso-aumento-do-caudal-do-rio-tejo/



A barragem de Fratel só fará descargas se houver muita água a vir de Espanha, o que não é o caso. A enorme albufeira de Alcantara está a 74% e o caudal do Tejo ronda os 300m3/s. Portanto, muito fraquinho.

O Zêzere sim, vai cheio. Mas só por si penso que não será o suficiente para alagar o Ribatejo.

Caudal do Tejo em Tramagal e em Almourol. 
A diferença de caudal entre Almourol e Tramagal é o caudal do Zêzere que desagua no Tejo em Constância.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Fev 2016 às 01:14)

Rio Mondego, hoje, junto à Ponte do Açude em Coimbra:





Foto de Jorge Camarneiro





Foto de Nuno Pimentel






Duas fotos para comparação. A primeira com apenas 1 comporta aberta e a segunda com todas as comportas abertas a descarregar num dia normal:





Foto de Maria Eduarda





Foto de A .Fonseca


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 01:19)

Alguns vídeos que encontrei no youtube

Barragem Baixo Sabor


Barragens de Touvedo e Alto Lindoso


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 09:51)

Passei há poucos minutos pela Aguieira e já não a via assim tão cheia há mais de um ano, mesmo em Santa Comba Dão. 

Edit: A jusante da barragem em Porto da Raiva e Penacova o caudal bem acima do normal e com uma corrente impressionante.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2016 às 11:16)

dahon disse:


> Passei há poucos minutos pela Aguieira e já não a via assim tão cheia há mais de um ano, mesmo em Santa Comba Dão.
> 
> Edit: A jusante da barragem em Porto da Raiva e Penacova o caudal bem acima do normal e com uma corrente impressionante.


Estou curioso para ver os dados da Ren referentes aos últimos 3 dias.
Devem ser publicados mais logo.

De qualquer maneira, dia de Carnaval, quando passei na Aguieira, a albufeira estava bem cá para baixo! Ao nível de Setembro, se não menos.


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

por aqui o Douro está um pouco mais baixo que no dia de ontem, ainda leva um bom caudal


----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2016 às 13:58)

huguh disse:


> por aqui o Douro está um pouco mais baixo que no dia de ontem, ainda leva um bom caudal



Em Miranda está a aumentar o caudal.


----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2016 às 14:00)

AnDré disse:


> Estou curioso para ver os dados da Ren referentes aos últimos 3 dias.
> Devem ser publicados mais logo.
> 
> De qualquer maneira, dia de Carnaval, quando passei na Aguieira, a albufeira estava bem cá para baixo! Ao nível de Setembro, se não menos.



Curiosamente a Aguieira. Cabril e Alto Rabagão foram as únicas a escapar a descargas ontem


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 14:24)

slbgdt disse:


> Em Miranda está a aumentar o caudal.



por acaso ainda nem tinha reparado... mas talvez não tenha grande impacto por aqui já que ontem a da Régua esteve a debitar muito mais que os 500/750 da de Miranda

Dados da REN do dia de ontem


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2016 às 15:19)

A Aguieira portou-se muito bem!
Passou de 39,7% à meia noite de 6ªf para 90,7% hoje. Mas fica a nota, de que se o período de precipitação se prolongasse por mais um ou dois dias, seria inevitável haver descargas, com o consequente agravamento de cheias em Coimbra!
Acho que as entidades que estão à frente do planeamento do território e do urbanismo deviam ter isto em conta!
Não se podem projectar obras de muitos milhares (milhões) de euros em locais susceptíveis a inundações! E depois quando elas acontecem, é só lamentações!

Quanto às descargas, é pena não haver uma forte interligação eléctrica entre a Península Ibérica e o resto da Europa.
Se houvesse essa ligação, a percentagem de utilização das barragens teria sido muito maior, evitando desperdícios de energia (água descarregada, que poderia ter sido aproveitada para energia). Ainda por cima num fim-de-semana frio no centro da Europa, com consequente procura de energia.

Diagrama de ontem (em tudo semelhante a Sexta-feira e Sábado). Enorme produção renovável totalmente limitada pela capacidade de exportação.


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2016 às 15:54)

Barragem de carraparelo dia 14 de fevereiro de 2016






E tenho vídeo também


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2016 às 15:55)




----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2016 às 15:57)

@AnDré  não seria bem assim porque bastantes barragens descarregaram por não ter capacidade para turbinar os caudais que estavam a receber.

Qt a inundações é o que dá fazer barragens sempre pela cota mínima. A Aguieira tem pouca capacidade para absorver os caudais do Mondego.
O Próprio Alto lindoso no projecto original, tinha um paredão com 140 mts, mais 30 que agora,  não seguiu em frente para não submergir Lobios. 

O Baixo Sabor contínua a não encher.
No primeiro ano não cumpre a tarefa de regular os caudais do Douro,  Foz Tua ainda está atrasado e o sistema do Tâmega no papel.  
Na minha opinião faltam grandes barragens em Portugal.  Faz se tudo pelo pequeno.


----------



## Stinger (15 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

No Douro as barragens que existem são de mero controlo do caudal sem qualquer tipo de armazenamento evidente .

A barragem de Crestuma teve de abrir as 8 comportas pois o desnível a montante e a jusante é de uns míseros metros que não da para nada .

Carrapateio pélo que vi ontem já tem uma maior margem a nível de metros mas mesmo assim longe do que seria necessário no caso destes rios atmosféricos.

Também de referir que muitas barragens com paredões grandes ao passar dos anos o nível de encaixe baixe devido á grande acumulação de sedimentos .


----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2016 às 16:20)

Stinger disse:


> No Douro as barragens que existem são de mero controlo do caudal sem qualquer tipo de armazenamento evidente .
> 
> A barragem de Crestuma teve de abrir as 8 comportas pois o desnível a montante e a jusante é de uns míseros metros que não da para nada .
> 
> ...



 No  Douro essa questão nem se põe. É simplesmente impossível tentar parar o Rio. 

A única hipótese é mesmo controlar os afluentes, de preferência com bombagem. 
Neste momento só existe isso no sabor. Paiva, coa, e Tâmega correm livres


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 16:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Na minha opinião faltam grandes barragens em Portugal.  Faz se tudo pelo pequeno.


Ao ler esta frase ocorreu-me um tema considerado tabu ainda por algumas pessoas.
*Foz Côa, *que desperdício.


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 16:32)

Eu acho que em Portugal há barragens a mais,  mal aproveitadas e onde se destruíram importantes ecossistemas e património cultural ( Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor, 2 verdadeiros crimes de lesa - pátria,  antigamente ia frequentemente visitar essas zonas,  agora vou deixar de visitar, só se for por engano, vou visitar outras zonas de Trás - Os Montes, agora bem mais interessantes) . 

Em relação ao controlo de caudal, os caudais dos rios em Portugal já estão demasiado controlados.  E para que?  Gastar milhões para uma minoria que insiste em manter as suas atividades em leito de cheia?  O mesmo se passa na costa, gastam - se milhões para repôr areias que as barragens retém e para proteger bares de praia e casas de privilegiados. 
É sempre assim, o interesse de uma minoria sobrepõe - se ao interesse público.


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

james disse:


> Eu acho que em Portugal há barragens a mais,  mal aproveitadas e onde se destruíram importantes ecossistemas e património cultural ( Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor, 2 verdadeiros crimes de lesa - pátria,  antigamente ia frequentemente visitar essas zonas,  agora vou deixar de visitar, só se for por engano, vou visitar outras zonas de Trás - Os Montes, agora bem mais interessantes) .
> 
> Em relação ao controlo de caudal, os caudais dos rios em Portugal já estão demasiado controlados.  E para que?  Gastar milhões para uma minoria que insiste em manter as suas atividades em leito de cheia?  O mesmo se passa na costa, gastam - se milhões para repôr areias que as barragens retém e para proteger bares de praia e casas de privilegiados.
> É sempre assim, o interesse de uma minoria sobrepõe - se ao interesse público.




Eu também acho de interesse público o fornecimento de água ás populações, a produção de energia eléctrica renovável afim de diminuir as emissões de GEE, ou neste caso o aquecimento global já não interessa.
Não se pode ter tudo.


----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2016 às 16:44)

james disse:


> Eu acho que em Portugal há barragens a mais,  mal aproveitadas e onde se destruíram importantes ecossistemas e património cultural ( Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor, 2 verdadeiros crimes de lesa - pátria,  antigamente ia frequentemente visitar essas zonas,  agora vou deixar de visitar, só se for por engano, vou visitar outras zonas de Trás - Os Montes, agora bem mais interessantes) .
> 
> Em relação ao controlo de caudal, os caudais dos rios em Portugal já estão demasiado controlados.  E para que?  Gastar milhões para uma minoria que insiste em manter as suas atividades em leito de cheia?  O mesmo se passa na costa, gastam - se milhões para repôr areias que as barragens retém e para proteger bares de praia e casas de privilegiados.
> É sempre assim, o interesse de uma minoria sobrepõe - se ao interesse público.



Foz Tua até concordo mas baixo sabor era um deserto. 
Terras inférteis. 
Alias toda a fauna ali existente foi protegida pelas medidas compensatórias.
Como cheguei a ler sobre um activista que admitiu isso mesmo. 
Demasiadas barragens? Sonho em um dia Portugal não precisar de carvão para gerar eletricidade..

Já agora quanto à costa,  pior que as barragens são as centenas de molhes costa fora sem nenhum estudo prévio.

Aliás a Costa de Esposende começou a ter problemas antes de existir Alto Lindoso. Mas sim ao fazerem o molhe Sul do Porto de Viana.

Podíamos aprender com os holandeses e fazer molhes paralelos à Costa para quebrar a energia das ondas.

@dahon Foz coa é mesmo um tabu e vai continuar assim infelizmente


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 16:47)

dahon disse:


> Eu também acho de interesse público o fornecimento de água ás populações, a produção de energia eléctrica renovável afim de diminuir as emissões de GEE, ou neste caso o aquecimento global já não interessa.
> Não se pode ter tudo.




Eu não disse que as barragens são desnecessárias.  Apenas disse que algumas foram mal planeadas. 

Em relacao à questão do aquecimento global, destruir um ecossistema importante para supostamente salvar o planeta é no mínimo, mas mesmo no mínimo muito, muito, muito discutível.  Enfim...


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 17:01)

james disse:


> Eu não disse que as barragens são desnecessárias.  Apenas disse que algumas foram mal planeadas.
> 
> Em relacao à questão do aquecimento global, destruir um ecossistema importante para supostamente salvar o planeta é no mínimo, mas mesmo no mínimo muito, muito, muito discutível.  Enfim...




Tem que se comprometer em algum lado, se não voltamos para o tempo das cavernas e assim não há emissões nem são preciso barragens nem nada.

E voltando a falar em Foz Côa hoje quando fiz um desvio até a Aguieira reparei numa quantidade de anormal de canoistas num dia de semana. Fiz uma pequena pesquisa:



> *Canoagem mundial muda-se para a Aguieira*
> 
> Vêm de vários países do centro e leste da Europa, com um objetivo bem definido: estagiar no centro de treino da Aguieira, situado em Mortágua. É o maior centro de estágio de canoagem de Portugal e considerado um dos melhores do mundo.
> 
> ...



Pois.......afinal as barragens dão mesmo jeito.


----------



## james (15 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

Depende, para quem achar que explorar os recursos naturais e os ecossistemas até ao limite das suas capacidades e dar um cunho marcadamente humanizado aos mesmos é uma coisa muito positiva... 


Não é o meu caso.


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 18:09)

Explorar recursos naturais e ecossistemas até ao limite é um bocado exagerado, não estamos a falar de minas de carvão ou exploração de petróleo e gás natural. 

De qualquer das formas já vi que temos visões diferentes sobre a matéria. Aceito perfeitamente a tua visão apesar de não concordar.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2016 às 18:53)

slbgdt disse:


> @AnDré  não seria bem assim porque bastantes barragens descarregaram por não ter capacidade para turbinar os caudais que estavam a receber.



Algumas, mas não todas.
Entre 6ª e Domingo Venda Nova teve uma utilização de 70%. Salamonde 50%. Se a utilização fosse na casa dos 90%, não seria preciso haver descargas nestas barragens.
Mas o caso é muito mais flagrante em Castelo de Bode. No Sábado teve uma utilização de 30%. Ontem nem chegou aos 50%.
E mesmo com o Baixo Sabor que também descarregou sem que a utilização do mesmo fosse por aí além.
Já para não falar das barragens do Douro a montante da Régua.

Porque é que não se aproveitou essa energia? Porque a rede ibérica estava saturada de energia, e não havia mais capacidade de encaixe. Falta um verdadeiro corredor de energia que nos ligue à Europa.



james disse:


> Eu acho que em Portugal há barragens a mais,  mal aproveitadas e onde se destruíram importantes ecossistemas e património cultural ( Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor, 2 verdadeiros crimes de lesa - pátria,  antigamente ia frequentemente visitar essas zonas,  agora vou deixar de visitar, só se for por engano, vou visitar outras zonas de Trás - Os Montes, agora bem mais interessantes) .



Concordo com os ecossistemas destruídos, discordo com o "deixar de visitar".

E nem vou muito longe: Caniçada - no Gerês. Caso não existisse, projectar-se uma barragem para ali seria impensável. Por questões ambientais, nunca seria construída. Haveriam suicídios em massa para proteger aquele vale do Cavado.
No entanto é um exlibris do Gerês. Esvazia-la, hoje, é causar danos irreversíveis no turismo da região. Ninguém põe isso em questão! Seria terrível!

Castelo de Bode e Cabril, autênticos recreios! Lugares únicos e espectaculares! Sem as barragens seriam só mais uns vales da região centro.
E que dizer de Montargil? E o Azibo?

Evoco a velha máxima: "Nem tanto ao mar, nem tanto à terra".

Quanto a Foz Côa... As gravuras não sabem nadar, Yooo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2016 às 18:56)

*AS PRIMEIRAS DESCARGAS DO ANO EM CASTELO DE BODE (C/VÍDEO)*


As chuvas dos últimos dias encheram ainda mais a Barragem de Castelo de Bode, já a mais de 80% da sua capacidade, levando a que no domingo, 14 de fevereiro, depois do meio-dia, se tenham efetuado duas descargas de fundo para o rio Zêzere: as primeiras deste ano.

Ao que o mediotejo.net apurou, não estão previstas mais aberturas de comportas nos próximos dias, não havendo por esta via riscos de cheias nas zonas mais problemáticas, como Constância.

O momento em que se iniciaram estas descargas foi registado por João Marques, a quem agradecemos a cedência das imagens.

A força das águas – podem ser descarregados até 4000 m3 por segundo – criam sempre um espetáculo único, quando as águas pacificadas na albufeira ganham subitamente nova energia, no seu reencontro com o curso do rio.
*




*
http://www.mediotejo.net/as-primeiras-descargas-do-ano-em-castelo-de-bode-cvideo/














Este era o cenário ontem por volta das 17 horas, segundo dados que já tinha publicado ontem, mas pelo que já vi a estrada acabou mesmo por ser cortada antes de noite.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2016 às 19:10)

james disse:


> O mesmo se passa na costa, gastam - se milhões para repôr areias que as barragens retém e para proteger bares de praia e casas de privilegiados.



james, é verdade que as barragens retém areia. Mas ela não fica lá depositada ad eternum. Caso contrário, rapidamente em vez de albufeiras de água, teriamos albufeiras de areia. 
Se a tua casa não for de madeira, provavelmente usaste areia para a construir. Eu usei!
A areia usada na construção civil vem, na sua grande maioria, das bacias dos rios. Por isso, de certa forma, tudo o que é construção "rouba" essa areia do que falas. Não são as barragens só por si.

Mas se não há reposição pelos rios, muito menos há reposição/erosão natural costeira. Toda a construção junto à costa impede que haja essa erosão e reposição natural das areias nas praias. Obviamente que sem isso, o mar vai avançando mais rapidamente.


----------



## AnDré (15 Fev 2016 às 19:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *AS PRIMEIRAS DESCARGAS DO ANO EM CASTELO DE BODE (C/VÍDEO)*



Não deixa de ser interessante ver que de momento mais de 80% da água do Tejo a jusante de Constância vem do Zêzere.

O caudal do Zêzere é a diferença entre o caudal do Tejo em Almourol e o Tramagal.


----------



## huguh (15 Fev 2016 às 19:25)

por falar nas descargas de Castelo de Bode, hoje de tarde vi este vídeo sempre interessante do interior da mesma.
e fez-me lembrar quando estive dentro da barragem da Régua. Fui lá numa visita de estudo há uns 14 anos atrás e logo na altura fiquei maravilhado com aquilo. ver as turbinas, os túneis e tudo o resto de perto é de facto impressionante. E não foi em tempo de cheias, faria se fosse


----------



## slbgdt (15 Fev 2016 às 19:47)

AnDré disse:


> Algumas, mas não todas.
> Entre 6ª e Domingo Venda Nova teve uma utilização de 70%. Salamonde 50%. Se a utilização fosse na casa dos 90%, não seria preciso haver descargas nestas barragens.
> Mas o caso é muito mais flagrante em Castelo de Bode. No Sábado teve uma utilização de 30%. Ontem nem chegou aos 50%.
> E mesmo com o Baixo Sabor que também descarregou sem que a utilização do mesmo fosse por aí além.
> ...



@AnDré pior que a caniçada é mesmo Vilarinho das Furnas que se encontra no coração do PNPG.

A caniçada neste momento mais que a energia eléctrica a sua importância é mesmo o lago que cria.
Não é por acaso que CR7 tem lá uma casa. 

Veremos se com o acordo assinado em Bruxelas se abrirá novas linhas para França.

Eu falava na caniçada, que por exemplo descarrega por falta de capacidade.

Quanto a Salamonde e Venda Nova há capacidade mas como referes não há consumo e a Venda Nova 3 com os seus 746 MWh Ainda não está pronta.

Alto lindoso só descarregou o caudal que passava acima dos 250 m3


----------



## dahon (15 Fev 2016 às 20:15)

slbgdt disse:


> Veremos se com o acordo assinado em Bruxelas se abrirá novas linhas para França.



Não querendo entrar muito em offtopic.
A infraestrutura já existe e deve faltar pouco para estar 100% operacional.

http://www.windpowermonthly.com/article/1343089/gallery-france-spain-2gw-hvdc-link

Apesar da noticia não referir Portugal, tendo em conta que a rede é ibérica é óbvio que também será benéfico para nós.


----------



## nipnip (15 Fev 2016 às 21:30)

slbgdt disse:


> @AnDré  não seria bem assim porque bastantes barragens descarregaram por não ter capacidade para turbinar os caudais que estavam a receber.
> 
> Qt a inundações é o que dá fazer barragens sempre pela cota mínima. A Aguieira tem pouca capacidade para absorver os caudais do Mondego.
> O Próprio Alto lindoso no projecto original, tinha um paredão com 140 mts, mais 30 que agora,  não seguiu em frente para não submergir Lobios.
> ...



O Sabor ainda não pode encher... Não se constrói uma barragem e depois deixa-se encher até cima sem controlo.



huguh disse:


> por falar nas descargas de Castelo de Bode, hoje de tarde vi este vídeo sempre interessante do interior da mesma.
> e fez-me lembrar quando estive dentro da barragem da Régua. Fui lá numa visita de estudo há uns 14 anos atrás e logo na altura fiquei maravilhado com aquilo. ver as turbinas, os túneis e tudo o resto de perto é de facto impressionante. E não foi em tempo de cheias, faria se fosse



Eu já tive a oportunidade de estar na barragem da régua enquanto descarregava (já há uns anos) a única diferença é o barulho absolutamente ensurdecedor...


----------



## I_Pereira (15 Fev 2016 às 21:50)

Sábado e Domingo fui dar umas voltas rápidas para ver o Rio Alva, o que dava para visitar de carro porque a chuva não dava para mais (principalmente Sábado). Sábado a volta foi até à praia fluvial das Secarias e Coja, Domingo Ponte da Mucela e Fronhas.
Por agora fica um video de Domingo das descargas na Barragem das Fronhas, as fotos vêm depois


----------



## Stinger (16 Fev 2016 às 01:07)

Deixo aqui o video da barragem carrapatelo:



E mais um da Senhora do Salto :


----------



## DaniFR (16 Fev 2016 às 11:59)

Barragem de Santa Luzia 





Foto de Carlos Cruz


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2016 às 20:34)

O rio Almonda hoje em Torres Novas levava uma corrente "bem jeitosa", ainda tirei uma fotos, mas estava sol, e foi com o telemovel, mas mas se consegue a sua corrente.
Até os patos aproveitavam para descansar e apanhar uns banhos de sol.
No local onde eu observei, vi que a água já tinha descido uns 20 centímetros.


----------



## huguh (16 Fev 2016 às 21:44)

Mais uns vídeos que encontrei


----------



## DaniFR (17 Fev 2016 às 00:07)

A barragem da Aguieira já teve que efectuar descargas, tendo atingido ao final da tarde 800m3/s. O nível do rio já está dentro das margens na zona do Parque Verde, mas os campos do Baixo Mondego continuam alagados e não vai ser fácil a água escoar normalmente..


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2016 às 17:24)

*Lembra-se do “buraco” da Serra da Estrela? Está congelado e fica ainda mais mágico*

 Há duas semanas, um vídeo com imagens da barragem do Covão dos Conchos e do seu túnel tornou-se viral e revelou um local ainda pouco conhecido da Serra da Estrela. Com as baixas temperaturas e a queda de neve dos últimos dias, a lagoa dos Conchos está congelada e rodeada de branco. http://24.sapo.pt/article/newspaper...rela--esta-congelado-e-fica-ainda-mais-magico


----------



## slbgdt (17 Fev 2016 às 18:05)

Desde sexta feira às 6 da manhã que  o Alto Lindoso turbina sem parar.
Uma produção de 56 GWh em 4 dias e ainda continua


----------



## meko60 (17 Fev 2016 às 18:31)

Produção hidráulica no dia 16 :
http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.p...acao/Paginas/EstatisticaDiariaHidraulica.aspx


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2016 às 09:45)

*BARRAGENS ALGARVIAS COM QUEDA DE 25% NO VOLUME DE ÁGUA*

Apesar de grande parte do território Português ter registado, em Janeiro, valores de quantidade de precipitação superiores aos valores médios, sendo inclusive o valor médio nacional de Janeiro o maior dos últimos 15 anos (189,0 mm), a região do Algarve continua a não receber precipitação suficiente para as necessidades dos seus habitantes.

De acordo com informação do IPMA, em Janeiro de 2016 o valor mensal mais baixo de quantidade de precipitação a nível nacional foi registado no Algarve, no concelho de Castro Marim. A nível nacional, apenas na região do sotavento Algarvio ocorreram valores inferiores ao normal, panorama que se tem vindo a manter durante o mês de Fevereiro.

Assim, o período húmido de 2015-2016 tem sido caracterizado por baixos valores de quantidade de precipitação e, consequentemente, baixas afluências de água às albufeiras que constituem origens de água para o abastecimento público ao Algarve. “Com a agravante de o ano hidrológico anterior ter sido igualmente caracterizado como seco, partindo já as albufeiras de uma situação de disponibilidade baixa, em termos de armazenamento de água”, explica a Águas do Algarve em comunicado.






http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2016/02/17/barragens-algarvias-com-queda-de-25-no-volume-de-agua/


----------



## huguh (18 Fev 2016 às 11:19)

Fratel está a receber forte e feio


----------



## dahon (18 Fev 2016 às 11:24)

Isso quer dizer que a barragem de Alcântara está a fazer descargas, não?


----------



## AnDré (18 Fev 2016 às 11:29)

huguh disse:


> Fratel está a receber forte e feio



Quando a barragem espanhola de Alcantara decide trabalhar à potência máxima, turbina um enorme caudal de água. São 915MW de potência instalados. 
O Fratel, a produzir à potência máxima, turbina metade desse caudal. 

De qualquer maneira, a albufeira de Alcantara está somente a 75%, e o caudal do Tejo a montante está muito fraquinho. A barragem deve estar a colmatar o provável aumento do consumo de energia em Espanha, neste dia frio.


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Foz Tua até concordo mas baixo sabor era um deserto.
> Terras inférteis.
> Alias toda a fauna ali existente foi protegida pelas medidas compensatórias.
> Como cheguei a ler sobre um activista que admitiu isso mesmo.
> ...



Foz do Sabor podia ser um deserto humano, mas não era de todo um deserto para a fauna e flora. Foram perdidos muitos hectares com elevados valores ecológicos por "meia dúzia" de MWatts irrelevantes à escala nacional. Ou seja para se produzir alguma energia destrói-se todo um ecossistema, energia essa que seria desnecessária a sua produção se houvesse menos desperdício elétrico a nível nacional, por exemplo...

As medidas compensatórias são uma treta, nada foi salvaguardado.

Não sou contra as barragens, são muito necessárias, mas têm que ser construidas com critério o que infelizmente não acontece em Portugal.

Há outras alternativas renováveis com muito menos impactes e ainda muito pouco exploradas, como a energia solar. Se cada casa ou fábrica tivesse um ou mais painéis solares a necessidade de grandes obras hidráulicas seria mínimo. Ccomplementado com a energia eólica eólica e as hídricas já existentes, pouca energia térmica seria necessária, talvez apenas nos picos de consumo.


----------



## dahon (18 Fev 2016 às 14:54)

MSantos disse:


> Há outras alternativas renováveis com muito menos impactes e ainda muito pouco exploradas, como a energia solar. Se cada casa ou fábrica tivesse um ou mais painéis solares a necessidade de grandes obras hidráulicas seria mínimo. Ccomplementado com a energia eólica eólica e as hídricas já existentes, pouca energia térmica seria necessária, talvez apenas nos picos de consumo.



E se eu te disser que a aposta na produção solar fotovoltaica (que penso que no curto prazo deve ser fortemente implementado no nosso país) está dependente da construção das barragens com capacidade de bombagem e sem elas a aposta no fotovoltaico não faz grande sentido.

Há aqui dois pontos a reter, primeiro tanto a produção através da energia eólica como solar é intermitente, exemplo basta passar uma nuvem por cima de um painel fotovoltaico e a produção cai 70%, e quando há essas quebras para além das turbinas a gás só as hídricas tem uma resposta suficientemente rápida para colmatar essa lacuna na produção. Segundo tanto a eólica como fotovoltaico só são realmente viáveis com o armazenamento de energia e infelizmente devido ao fraco desenvolvimento das baterias a principal forma é através da bombagem nas hídricas de albufeira.
Resumindo aposta noutros tipos de energia renovável está dependente da Hídrica.

Com isto eu não estou a dizer que se deva construir barragens de forma desenfreada, e também não digo que não existem algumas aberrações por este pais fora. Estou simplesmente a expor estes pontos para se perceber as posições e opiniões.

No que diz respeito à eficiência energética estou totalmente de acordo, infelizmente isso depende do investimento das famílias e digamos que a capacidade de investimento neste momento é curta. Já as empresas com consumos energéticos elevados penso que já sejam obrigadas a cumprir metas de eficiência energética.   

Bem o post já vai longo e o offtopic da minha parte também, por isso digo só que vivemos numa fase de transição muito interessante com algum "trial and error" como é normal.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2016 às 15:05)

já que não chove nos rios do sul... ao menos as baixas temperaturas para evitar a evaporação da água.


----------



## huguh (18 Fev 2016 às 17:43)

*Produção de eletricidade em Portugal com novo recorde*





*A produção nacional de eletricidade atingiu novos máximos na segunda-feira, de 228GWh, ultrapassando o recorde anterior de 216GWh, registado em janeiro, graças às condições climatéricas, segundo a REN - Redes Energéticas Nacionais.*

Em comunicado, a gestora da rede elétrica explica que os fortes ventos e chuva que se fizeram sentir no fim de semana e na segunda-feira levaram a que rede elétrica registasse números históricos de produção, sendo que uma percentagem significativa é proveniente de energias renováveis.

"A produção nacional chegou mesmo a superar as necessidades de consumo em 56% no domingo e, face às condições climatéricas que marcaram todo o fim de semana e a segunda-feira, tanto a produção hídrica como a eólica teriam sido suficientes para abastecer entre 60% a 70% do consumo nacional", adianta a empresa liderada por Rodrigo Costa.

A REN destaca que durante os picos de produção, o sistema elétrico nacional demonstrou "resiliência e fiabilidade, mantendo os elevados níveis de qualidade de serviço".

Até 15 de fevereiro, as hídricas abasteceram 38% do consumo, as eólicas 29% e o total das renováveis 71%, sendo que o saldo exportador equivale a 22% do consumo nacional neste período.


----------



## efcm (18 Fev 2016 às 23:10)

Retirado daqui 
"Aqui está a entrada da já famosa passagem subterrânea (conhecida por sifão), na primeira fotografia, com uma máquina da protecção civil a limpar limos e a depositá-los ao lado, na água!..., à qual compete escoar toda a água que se acumulou na margem direita do Mondego, desde Tentugal até Montemor, despejada pelo dique fusível instalado no dique do leito principal, para os lados de Pereira!

Por aqui deve entrar e passar todo o caudal que inundou os campos, estradas e o Centro Náutico! Imaginem a imensidão de território inundado a afunilar neste ponto!

A segunda fotografia mostra a saída do mesmo sifão, depois da passagem por baixo do do leito periférico direito, mesmo junto ao antigo lavadouro do Casal Novo do Rio!

Ora digam lá se está passagem consegue alguma vez escoar em tempo útil a água que está acumulada no campo?

A realidade mostra que não, mas também vos digo com a maior franqueza, se a escoasse, teríamos novo problema na Ereira e Montemor, que passariam a ficar, por sua vez, debaixo de água, já que a estação de bombagem do Foja, a que compete captar e bombear a água para o Mondego, nunca seria capaz de levar tal tarefa a bom termo!

Porquê? Perguntamos todos, com espanto!

É simples, a capacidade da única bomba (em duas instaladas) que funciona é de 6 metros cúbicos por segundo, capacidade esta que jamais chegaria para os caudais em causa! E mesmo que ali estivessem as seis bombas previstas no projecto inicial, mesmo assim, jamais seriam suficientes!

Assim vai a coisa! Dum lado, rios Ega e Arunca com saídas de água mais baixas do que o nível do rio onde desaguam, do outro lado, canal de escoamento que não escoa, bombagem que não bombeia!

Dizem-me os mais optimistas, o problema é que isto só devia ter acontecido uma vez em cem anos!... Mas, será, então, que começámos pelo fim?..."

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=021df6342b667cde929f21099f115c38&oe=5762BA8D

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=931a831beb5f63ddc009b8b55703987b&oe=576106D0


----------



## james (18 Fev 2016 às 23:51)

huguh disse:


> *Produção de eletricidade em Portugal com novo recorde*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que belo céu que está nessa foto!


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2016 às 00:15)

e a aldeia de Ereira no meio do rio...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2016 às 01:02)

Agreste disse:


> e a aldeia de Ereira no meio do rio...


Não está no meio do rio. Aquilo são canais de rega dos campo do Baixo Mondego.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2016 às 15:42)

*GOVERNO INVESTE 10 M€ NO DESASSOREAMENTO DO MONDEGO*

O Ministério do Ambiente pretende investir 20 milhões de euros em zonas inundáveis e no *sistema de monitorização para evitar cheias*, em oito obras e instalação de equipamentos em 25 locais, incluindo 10 milhões de euros em Coimbra.

O investimento, que será visível ainda em 2016, "inclui oito obras e a instalação de equipamentos em 25 locais para medir os caudais e simular a sua evolução", anunciou hoje o Ministério liderado por João Matos Fernandes.

As obras terão várias dimensões e vão ocorrer nos *rios Lima e Vez, na Foz do Cávado, no Tâmega, na Ribeira do Prior Velho (junto ao Trancão) e no Mondego*, que recebe três intervenções.

O desassoreamento do leito do Mondego, junto a Coimbra, com 6,5 milhões de euros, é a obra que, segundo o comunicado do Ministério, implica um montante mais expressivo e "visa criar uma nova capacidade de encaixe para as cheias frente à cidade".

Ainda no Mondego serão investidos 3,5 milhões de euros na limpeza e desassoreamento dos leitos periféricos do rio.

A expetativa do Ministério é que estes investimentos em algumas zonas críticas, que serão suportados pelo PO SEUR (programa operacional de sustentabilidade e eficiência no uso dos recursos), minimizem o risco de cheias, cumprindo a estratégia de adaptação às alterações climáticas.

Entre as intervenções estão a criação de galerias ripícolas e de margens de construção de galerias de águas pluviais para desviá-las das zonas urbanas.

Os trabalhos de monitorização totalizam 700 mil euros, acrescenta a informação.

Além de Coimbra, serão investidos cinco milhões de euros na regularização fluvial da ribeira do Prior Velho, no troço terminal Coberto-Loures, enquanto a valorização e requalificação das margens e leito do rio Tâmega terão 260 mil euros.

Para "diminuir significativamente o volume de água que aflui ao sistema de drenagem da cidade de Esposende, evitando as inundações com origem na água drenada pelas diferentes ribeiras", serão canalizados 4,5 milhões de euros para construção de um sistema intercetor e de desvio da área urbana.

O controlo da erosão das margens do rio Lima e Vade em pontos considerados mais críticos, situados dentro dos limites urbanos do concelho de Ponte da Barca, terá um investimento de 200 mil euros, a executar este ano, e é outro dos exemplos dos projetos agora anunciados pelo Ministério.

Município de Coimbra






Finalmente! Depois de duas cheias no espaço de um mês, e muitos milhões de euros de prejuízos lá se lembraram que o rio tem mesmo que ser desassoreado.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 15:53)

Exceptuando algumas situações de estrangulamento de alguns trocos de rios, que terão que ser mesmo desassoreados,  já foi feito algum estudo  credível  e científico, que certifique que os prejuízos provocados pelas cheias nos últimos anos são muito superiores a estes 20 milhões de euros ( prejuízos para o erário público, não para particulares) ?

Ou não foi feito e é mais um caso em que o dinheiro dos contribuintes vai ser deitado ao rio em prol de interesses de meia dúzia e de empresas e autarquias amigas?

Só espero que, a avançar, a intervenção no vale do Mondego não seja a estocada final no vale do Mondego ( que ainda tem locais de grande valor ecológico, como o Paul de Arzila)  e que foi vítima nos anos 80 de uma intervenção desastrada , que destruiu ecologicamente grande parte do Vale do Mondego e que nem sequer resolveu o principal desígnio que foi proposto na altura, que era o controlo de cheias.
Essa intervenção foi mesmo mais tarde reconhecida por Mário Soares ( que era Primeiro - Ministro na altura)  como um erro grave.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 15:59)

Esta não é a minha área de formação mas sou sócio da Quercus desde os 13 anos, e desde essa altura que leio nos jornais da associação que com um aumento da eficiência energética e com poupanças no sector público poderíamos baixar o consumo em 10%. Estas barragens vão aumentar a produção, cada uma, em 1 a 3%. Portanto entre a poupança e a eficiência parece-me que a opção política foi a de favorecer as construtoras e os interesses da EDP. E isto acontece porque a sociedade civil é fraca e mal informada, e as corporações são imorais. 

Não conheço nenhum país na Europa com tanto desperdício de dinheiro em iluminação pública, qual é o sentido de iluminar estradas rurais como se fossem avenidas? Ou colocar tanta iluminação em pontes ou cruzamentos de IPs ou ICs? Serão necessários tantos candeeiros? Acho que não! O Estado se quiser poupa muitos, muitos milhões na factura de electricidade.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

james disse:


> Exceptuando algumas situações de estrangulamento de alguns trocos de rios, que terão que ser mesmo desassoreados,  já foi feito algum estudo  credível  e científico, que certifique que os prejuízos provocados pelas cheias nos últimos anos são muito superiores a estes 20 milhões de euros ( prejuízos para o erário público, não para particulares) ?
> 
> Ou não foi feito e é mais um caso em que o dinheiro dos contribuintes vai ser deitado ao rio em prol de interesses de meia dúzia e de empresas e autarquias amigas?



Nos últimos 40 a 50 anos foi feita uma ocupação brutal de leitos de cheia ou do litoral, caso flagrante é a ilha de Faro. Sempre que houvesse cheias ou tempestades marítimas o Estado deveria ter uma posição firme e não gastar um tostão. No tempos dos meus bisavós ninguém queria morar perto do mar nem dos ribeiros. No dia que o Estado não der um cêntimo para apoiar quem mora em áreas de risco natural o problema acaba.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 16:05)

Junto ao rio Leça há habitações que chegam a ter as fundações na margem do rio. Um dia com uma valente cheia depois de anos de desgaste as casas irão com a força das águas. Sempre que há cheias em algumas zonas ficam garagens inundadas. O rio Leça é um caso flagrante do nosso lado de Terceiro Mundo em matéria de ordenamento.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

frederico disse:


> Esta não é a minha área de formação mas sou sócio da Quercus desde os 13 anos, e desde essa altura que leio nos jornais da associação que com um aumento da eficiência energética e com poupanças no sector público poderíamos baixar o consumo em 10%. Estas barragens vão aumentar a produção, cada uma, em 1 a 3%. Portanto entre a poupança e a eficiência parece-me que a opção política foi a de favorecer as construtoras e os interesses da EDP. E isto acontece porque a sociedade civil é fraca e mal informada, e as corporações são imorais.
> 
> Não conheço nenhum país na Europa com tanto desperdício de dinheiro em iluminação pública, qual é o sentido de iluminar estradas rurais como se fossem avenidas? Ou colocar tanta iluminação em pontes ou cruzamentos de IPs ou ICs? Serão necessários tantos candeeiros? Acho que não! O Estado se quiser poupa muitos, muitos milhões na factura de electricidade.




Olha, somos colegas, também sou sócio da " Quercus ". 

As barragens tornaram - se, infelizmente, um grande negócio para alguns.  
Já não tem como objectivo primordial produzir energia, mas produzir negócios ( e agora metem ao assunto o aquecimento global e tudo, para lhe dar um tom mais credível) .


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 16:16)

E quem está agora na casa dos 20 ou dos 30 irá conhecer um fenómeno que é o assoreamento das barragens mais antigas. É que estas obras têm um período de vida limitado a algumas décadas. O que se fará no futuro a estas barragens?


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

james disse:


> Exceptuando algumas situações de estrangulamento de alguns trocos de rios, que terão que ser mesmo desassoreados,  já foi feito algum estudo  credível  e científico, que certifique que os prejuízos provocados pelas cheias nos últimos anos são muito superiores a estes 20 milhões de euros ( prejuízos para o erário público, não para particulares) ?
> 
> Ou não foi feito e é mais um caso em que o dinheiro dos contribuintes vai ser deitado ao rio em prol de interesses de meia dúzia e de empresas e autarquias amigas?.


Não se tratam de "interesses", é uma necessidade real e está à vista de toda a gente. Há locais onde a areia já está ao nível das margens, e no meio do rio a água dá pelos joelhos.







Há vários anos que esta situação se tem agravado e várias entidades tem alertado para a necessidade de desassoreamento do rio:

Notícia de 2005: Ó da Barca alerta para assoreamento no rio Mondego
2006: Cordão humano alerta para assoreamento do rio
2007: Assoreamento do Mondego ameaça inundar cidade
2013: Desassoreamento do Mondego dependente de alguém que compre areia do rio
2014: Assoreamento do rio limita o Basófias


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 16:30)

O assoreamento do Mondego é um problema antiquíssimo. Na Idade Média houve uma intensa desflorestação nas serras das Beiras. O rio na altura dos Descobrimentos já  estava assoreado e penso que já não era navegável até Coimbra. Houve até um padre que depois motivou a plantação do Choupal para ajudar a estabilizar as margens e combater as cheias. Sabe-se também que no passado as margens do Mondego estavam estabilizadas por enormes árvores que foram removidas para o aproveitamento da madeira. Estamos perante um problema complexo que tem séculos.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 16:34)

Este problema do assoreamento que vem da Idade Média prejudicou muito a economia portuguesa. Se Portugal tivesse canais e rios navegáveis teria sido possível a  várias regiões escoar os seus produtos mais facilmente para exportação. A Europa Central ou o Norte de Itália tiveram ou têm canais e rios navegáveis o que muito contribuiu para o comércio e o desenvolvimento económico. Na União Ibérica chegou a pensar-se tornar o Tejo navegável até à região de Toledo. A ausência de boas vias de comunicação sempre foi um problema para o nosso desenvolvimento. No século XIX, o Algarve, por exemplo, não tinha nenhuma via de ligação decente a Lisboa. Mas no tempo dos romanos o litoral algarvio teve uma bela estrada de ligação a Olisipo...


----------



## DaniFR (19 Fev 2016 às 16:42)

frederico disse:


> O assoreamento do Mondego é um problema antiquíssimo. Na Idade Média houve uma intensa desflorestação nas serras das Beiras. O rio na altura dos Descobrimentos já  estava assoreado e penso que já não era navegável até Coimbra. Houve até um padre que depois motivou a plantação do Choupal para ajudar a estabilizar as margens e combater as cheias. Sabe-se também que no passado as margens do Mondego estavam estabilizadas por enormes árvores que foram removidas para o aproveitamento da madeira. Estamos perante um problema complexo que tem séculos.


Até ao final do século XIX, as barcas serranas ainda faziam o transporte de mercadorias entre a Figueira da Foz e o Porto da Raiva, em Penacova.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

DaniFR disse:


> Até ao final do século XIX, as barcas serranas ainda faziam o transporte de mercadorias entre a Figueira da Foz e o Porto da Raiva, em Penacova.



Interessante e era todo o ano? Havia caudal no pico do Verão para as barcas circularem até Penacova?


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 17:06)

Os problemas dos rios nunca se hão - de resolver sem que se tenha uma perspectiva ecológica do rio e de toda a sua envolvencia desde a nascente até à Foz.  E na costa é a mesma coisa. 
Podem - se gastar milhões  mas se não se for à raiz do problema, passados  não muitos anos, há um novo retrocesso e há mais milhões para gastar.

Em relacao ao coberto vegetal que outrora cobria as serras onde nasciam os rios e ao longo das suas margens ( que foi criminosamente desvastado, e ainda é , ao longo dos séculos) ,  esse manto vegetal servia como um forte entrave aos sedimentos que escorriam para o rio e mesmo no controlo de cheias.  Aliás, é simples de comparar.  Se compararmos , numa época de fortes chuvadas, uma zona muita florestada e outra sem floresta,  é fácil de verificar que na zona com floresta  a maior parte da água é retida e absorvida pelo solo ; em contrapartida, na zona sem floresta,  a água escorre violentamente em forma de enxurrada.


----------



## james (19 Fev 2016 às 17:13)

Antigamente, muitos rios eram navegáveis,  pelo menos a embarcações de pequena e média dimensão.  Dou alguns exemplos: o Minho, o Lima, o Cávado, o Ave, eram navegáveis pelo menos até 20/ 25 km da Foz.


----------



## Stinger (20 Fev 2016 às 01:51)

No ano passado visitei o rio olo e a sua mini barragem e aquilo apesar de estar abandonada á muitos anos é possivel ver que tem uma profundidade misera de 10 cms , imagino o que acontece nos principais rios nas suas albufeiras e da capacidade de armazenamento ...


----------



## Stinger (20 Fev 2016 às 02:25)

Stinger disse:


> Deixo aqui o video da barragem carrapatelo:
> 
> 
> 
> E mais um da Senhora do Salto :



Para comparaçao com o video da senhora do salto :


----------



## slbgdt (20 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

james disse:


> Antigamente, muitos rios eram navegáveis,  pelo menos a embarcações de pequena e média dimensão.  Dou alguns exemplos: o Minho, o Lima, o Cávado, o Ave, eram navegáveis pelo menos até 20/ 25 km da Foz.



Isso não é verdade. O Minho sempre foi navegável até Valença e ainda é.
O Lima na altura dos romanos tb era navegável até Ponte de Lima.
O Cávado nunca foi, até houve um plano de o encanar da Foz do Homem até Esposende e tornar o rio navegável.
Mas a pessoa que teve a ideia foi morta por recuar perante as tropas de Napoleão aquando da sua entrada pelo Norte.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

Um off tópic.

Alguém sabe porque Miranda grupo 1 está parado até junho?


----------



## james (20 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

slbgdt disse:


> Isso não é verdade. O Minho sempre foi navegável até Valença e ainda é.
> O Lima na altura dos romanos tb era navegável até Ponte de Lima.
> O Cávado nunca foi, até houve um plano de o encanar da Foz do Homem até Esposende e tornar o rio navegável.
> Mas a pessoa que teve a ideia foi morta por recuar perante as tropas de Napoleão aquando da sua entrada pelo Norte.




Então estás a dar - me razão em relação ao facto do Lima já ter sido navegável.


----------



## slbgdt (20 Fev 2016 às 22:54)

@james Sim, até ponte de Lima onde passava a estrada romana


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Fev 2016 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

Na passada 6ª feira desloquei-me a Cinfães e passei pela barragem do Carrapatelo.
Estavam 2 comportas abertas, das 6 que tem. E apenas estavam parcialmente abertas, eu diria que pouco abertas mesmo. Ainda assim o caudal libertado era imenso, certamente muito longe dos dias de maior caudal.
O espectáculo era interessante, ver aquele turbilhão fez-me pensar no que seria ver os 6 descarregadores abertos...



Encontrei também um vídeo das cheias de 1996, com o caudal monstruoso a passar em frente às ribeiras de Gaia e do Porto...É de pasmar a água que o rio Douro pode transportar nas maiores cheias.
São cerca de 97 600 km2 de área a debitar água para umas centenas de metros de largura que o rio tem entre Porto e Gaia. É bom lembrar que é uma área maior do que Portugal continental - 89 015 km²
Rio Douro na Wikipédia


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2016 às 01:17)

Comparando com o video que fiz tambem o caudal está mais baixo 

Qual foi a maior cheia do douro ?


----------



## efcm (24 Fev 2016 às 01:27)

Uma pergunta "parva" a utilizaçao dos descarregadores de fundo nas barragens ajuda a desassoreamento das mesmas?


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 01:33)

Stinger disse:


> Comparando com o video que fiz tambem o caudal está mais baixo
> 
> Qual foi a maior cheia do douro ?




Penso que foi Dezembro de 1909.


----------



## Stinger (24 Fev 2016 às 01:46)

james disse:


> Penso que foi Dezembro de 1909.



Foi a de 1739 pelo que encontrei no Jn


----------



## james (24 Fev 2016 às 01:49)

Stinger disse:


> Foi a de 1739 pelo que encontrei no Jn



Então  essa deve ter sido extraordinária,  pois a de 1909 chegou ao primeiro andar das casas da ribeira de Gaia.


----------



## huguh (24 Fev 2016 às 02:51)

Claro que é possível que tenha havido piores antes mas as maiores cheias do séc XX no Douro foi em 1909 e 1962 como se lê neste texto dos Bombeiros da Régua

* "Na nossa cidade, são consideradas cheias grandes aquelas que inundam a Avenida João Franco (que esta à cota 58 m), implicando uma subida do nível do rio em 13 metros de altura (caudal a 6 000 m3/s). 

Mas, essa cheia do rio de 1962, a segunda maior do Séc.XX (a maior cheia é de 1909 com um caudal de 16.700 m3/s), na nossa cidade, atingiu um caudal de 15.700 m3/s (cota 67,7 m, o equivalente a 23 metros de altura). 
*
_Da grande aflição, com “horas de angústia” e “horas de terror”, vividas pelos reguenses nesta cheia, temos um emocionante e doloroso relato feito nas páginas do jornal “Vida por Vida” .

“Ainda não seriam 19 horas do primeiro dia do ano de 1962, quando os nossos bombeiros começaram a ser solicitados para prestarem o seu auxílio a diversas famílias que na nossa zona ribeirinha estavam a ser molestadas pela subida do rio Douro._

_Desde essa hora, nunca mais os nossos bombeiros tiveram um minuto de descanso e o auge da tragédia veio a verificar-se perto da noite, pois cada vez mais era superior o número de pedidos, que os nossos briosos Soldados da Paz eram impotentes para poderem atender. Duas vezes e com angústia se ouviu o toque da sirene para alertar toda a população e os trabalhos iam sempre decorrendo debaixo de um temporal e da um preocupação constante.

Os telefonemas sucediam-se para diversos locais a pedir informações sobre os aumentos verificados no caudal do nosso rio e todas as notícias eram o mais assustadoras que se podiam imaginar.

Cônscio da gravidade da situação, eis que o Comando da Corporação delibera pedir a colaboração das Corporações vizinhas (…) surgiram já no meio da manhã do dia 2 de Janeiro e o seu trabalho também não poderá ser esquecido. Vila Real, Lamego e Armamar, nos diversos locais onde trabalharam, deixaram a certeza de que estavam connosco e só havia um fim: salvar as vidas e haveres de tantos reguenses que se encontravam em perigo.

Tão cedo não se apagará da memória de todos nós tão grave tragédia que, felizmente, não teve a registar qualquer perda de vidas. (…) há a realçar a valentia dos infatigáveis bombeiros que, já na noite desse segundo dia, com risco das suas próprias vidas, salvaram diversos homens numa casa na Rua da Alegria, um casal de velhinhos no Salgueiral, e de morte certa, duas famílias no Juncal de Baixo, pois que estas, após terem sido retiradas, viam as suas pobres casas serem arrasadas pela fúria crescente do Rio Douro_*”.*


E aqui uma foto da cheia de 1962. Para quem conhece a Régua, mesmo para mim é surreal ver esta foto, a água chegou a áreas que nem pensamos que fossem possíveis, sendo que nesta foto só se podia circular a pé pela linha de comboio


*




*


----------



## AnDré (24 Fev 2016 às 11:11)

efcm disse:


> Uma pergunta "parva" a utilizaçao dos descarregadores de fundo nas barragens ajuda a desassoreamento das mesmas?



Sim. Até se pode dizer que são as diarreias dos rios. 

Quanto às cheias do Douro, muito dificilmente haverá cheias como no passado. O rio, principalmente em Espanha, está muito controlado. A bacia do Douro espanhola conta com mais de 30 barragens, sendo que 9 delas têm albufeiras muito grandes.

Mesmo quando há descargas, são pontuais e restritas a algumas barragens, e não todas ao mesmo tempo.
No caso de Portugal é diferente. As albufeiras das nossas barragens na bacia do Douro são muito pequenas. Por isso facilmente enchem e descarregam. Nas cheias das últimas semanas, a água tem sido toda praticamente proveniente de Portugal. Também porque a precipitação se tem restringido muito ao litoral. 
De qualquer forma, a média do armazenamento da bacia do Douro espanhola está nos 84,24%.


----------



## slbgdt (25 Fev 2016 às 02:56)

AnDré disse:


> Sim. Até se pode dizer que são as diarreias dos rios.
> 
> Quanto às cheias do Douro, muito dificilmente haverá cheias como no passado. O rio, principalmente em Espanha, está muito controlado. A bacia do Douro espanhola conta com mais de 30 barragens, sendo que 9 delas têm albufeiras muito grandes.
> 
> ...



Curiosamente as grandes Barragens espanholas são em afluentes do Douro. 
Sendo a maior Almendra,  sozinha tem um terço da capacidade total de Espanha no Douro


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 12:23)

Eu penso que as cheias também estão associadas à quantidade de chuva.  No caso em concreto do Douro, as cheias eram cíclicas  , grandes cheias , ao longo dos tempos, só tem ocorrido de X em X anos.  Penso que isso estará dependente da chuva que cai em Espanha. Visto que a bacia hidrográfica do Douro  espanhola é muito superior à portuguesa ( e na bacia hidrográfica espanhola chove muito  menos e de forma mais irregular  que na portuguesa) , penso que em parte reside a explicação das grandes cheias no Douro só ocorrerem excepcionalmente. E claro que as barragens também têm aí o seu papel.

P. S. Quando ocorrem anos extraordinariamente chuvosos ( pela quantidade e  extensão temporal)  como o de 2001 ( que até hoje não mais se repetiu um ano assim, as chuvadas no início deste ano foram uma brincadeira comparadas com esse inverno 2000 / 2001) ,  não há barragem nenhuma que impeca imponentes  cheias ( como se viu nessa altura) .  Só que estas impressionantes anomalias na precipitação só ocorrem em períodos temporais bastante alargados.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2016 às 12:41)

james disse:


> P. S. Quando ocorrem anos extraordinariamente chuvosos ( pela quantidade e  extensão temporal)  como o de 2001 ( que até hoje não mais se repetiu um ano assim, as chuvadas no início deste ano foram uma brincadeira comparadas com esse inverno 2000 / 2001) ,  não há barragem nenhuma que impeca imponentes  cheias ( como se viu nessa altura) .  Só que estas impressionantes anomalias na precipitação só ocorrem em períodos temporais bastante alargados.



Sem barragens, as cheias dessa altura teriam sido imensamente maiores.
A monitorização das barragens é feita ao minuto para que o maior caudal na foz do Douro aconteça no período em que a maré está a esvaziar e decorre a maré vazia.
Quando a maré enche e até ao pico da maré, mas barragens debitam menos água, fazendo com que a cota do rio aumente o menos possível.

Por isso é que em alturas de cheias, a amplitude do rio na foz é praticamente nula, quer em maré cheia, quer em maré vazia. Já a velocidade da água é imensamente maior na maré vazia, porque o caudal debitado é muito maior.

Mesmo nestas "pequenas cheias", não fosse esse controlo, teriam havido importantes cheias em Gaia e no Porto na maré alta. Mas foi tudo praticamente controlado ao centímetro.


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 12:53)

AnDré disse:


> Sem barragens, as cheias dessa altura teriam sido imensamente maiores.
> A monitorização das barragens é feita ao minuto para que o maior caudal na foz do Douro aconteça no período em que a maré está a esvaziar e decorre a maré vazia.
> Quando a maré enche e até ao pico da maré, mas barragens debitam menos água, fazendo com que a cota do rio aumente o menos possível.
> 
> ...



Sim, concordo. 
Eu também afirmei que as barragens têm um papel importante no controlo de cheias. Principalmente nos períodos em que chove bem, mas nada de extraordinário, dá para fazer uma gestão de caudais que antigamente não existia. Nos períodos  excepcionalmente  chuvosos ( que são raros e que incidem sobre toda a bacia hidrográfica, penso que foi o caso de 2000/2001)  é que se torna mais complicado.


----------



## huguh (25 Fev 2016 às 13:29)

esse ano de 2000/01 foi dos ultimos de grandes cheias aqui na Régua. Chegou à minha rua e ficou a pouco de entrar em minha casa, porque na altura eu vivia na avenida à beira rio. No espaço de poucas semanas/meses tivemos várias cheias seguidas a chegar à avenida.
Lembro-me bem de ficar noites e noites acordado, uma delas fomos dormir descansados com o rio quase em leito normal e acordamos às 8 da manhã com as noticias na rádio do rio a um metro de chegar à avenida principal, tivemos rapidamente de ir preparar as coisas para tirar tudo de casa.
As últimas grandes cheias cá na Régua, a chegar à avenida foram em Novembro de 2006.

Têm aqui um resumo das maiores cheias em Portugal que estão na página da ANPC

*1909
Dezembro
Rio Douro*. Atingiu na Régua o caudal máximo de 16 700 m3/s;

*1948
Janeiro*
As mais generalizadas em Portugal, por se terem verificado em quase todos os rios do Continente;

*1962
Janeiro
Norte e Centro do País*, com principal incidência nos *rios Mondego e Douro*, onde se cotou como a 2ª maior cheia do século XX;

*1967
Novembro
Rio Tejo*. Morreram cerca de 500 pessoas, grande número de casas ficou gravemente danificado e foram destruídos muitos quilómetros de infra-estruturas;

*1978
Fevereiro
Rios Tejo e Sado*;

*1979
Fevereiro
Rio Tejo*. A cheia durou 9 dias, tendo provocado 2 mortos, 115 feridos, 1 187 evacuados e avultados prejuízos materiais. O distrito de Santarém foi o mais afectado. Considera-se como a maior cheia do séculoXX;

*1983
Novembro
Rio Tejo*. Morreu uma dezena de pessoas, 610 habitações foram completamente destruídas, 1 800 famílias desalojadas, tendo os prejuízos ascendido a cerca de 18 milhões de contos (valores da época);

*Cascais, 1983*





*1989
Dezembro
Rios Tejo e Douro*. Provocou 1 morto, 61 pessoas foram evacuadas no Distrito de Santarém e 1 500 ficaram desalojadas no Distrito de Vila Real (Régua), onde atingiu um caudal máximo de 12.000 m3/s.

Constância (Rio Tejo),1989
Fotografia: Rui Ochôa





*1997
Outubro
Monchique*. Precipitação muito intensa durante quatro horas alagou impetuosamente a localidade, com elevados prejuízos materiais em habitações, viaturas e equipamentos (ex: Termas das Caldas de Monchique).

*1997
Novembro
Baixo Alentejo*. Onze mortos devido a inundações repentinas nos concelhos de Ourique, Aljustrel, Moura e Serpa.

*2000/01
Inverno
Rios Douro e Tejo*. Um período de Inverno excepcionalmente chuvoso originou uma série de cheias consecutivas entre os meses de Dezembro e Março. Os distritos de Vila Real, Porto e Santarém foram os mais afectados. Outras bacias hidrográficas também registaram diversas situações de cheia, algumas das quais atingiram níveis recorde. Ao todo, durante este Inverno, cerca de uma dezena de pessoas perdeu a vida nas cheias, a maioria ao atravessar indevidamente zonas caudalosas. A saturação dos solos proporcionada pela precipitação contínua causou ainda diversos aluimentos de terras que provocaram mortos e desalojados.

*2001
Janeiro
Rio Mondego*. Níveis excepcionais de precipitação na região de Coimbra originaram um elevado caudal do Mondego, o que provocou a rotura dos diques do leito central do rio em 13 pontos distintos (por erosão dos taludes). A zona a jusante de Coimbra ficou alagada durante quase uma semana, com especial incidência para o concelho de Montemor-o-Velho.


----------



## slbgdt (25 Fev 2016 às 14:14)

Quanto ao controlo de caudais, não se recordam de quando caiu a ponte de Entre-os-Rios, depois de a marinha sacrificar um mergulhador, ter havido um esforço conjunto e reduzido consideravelmente o caudal do Douro?


----------



## james (25 Fev 2016 às 14:16)

slbgdt disse:


> Quanto ao controlo de caudais, não se recordam de quando caiu a ponte de Entre-os-Rios, depois de a marinha sacrificar um mergulhador, ter havido um esforço conjunto e reduzido consideravelmente o caudal do Douro?



Sim, mas ocorreu também durante um breve período de acalmia meteorologica.


----------



## huguh (25 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

slbgdt disse:


> Quanto ao controlo de caudais, não se recordam de quando caiu a ponte de Entre-os-Rios, depois de a marinha sacrificar um mergulhador, ter havido um esforço conjunto e reduzido consideravelmente o caudal do Douro?



isso foi no tal ano de 2000/01 de várias cheias seguidas entre dezembro e março. A ponte caiu precisamente em Março


----------



## Stinger (25 Fev 2016 às 14:43)

james disse:


> Sim, mas ocorreu também durante um breve período de acalmia meteorologica.




Nao só , eles esvaziaram um pouco o rio atraves da abertura das comportas para poderem efectuar os trabalhos de remoçao !


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 15:17)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## nipnip (25 Fev 2016 às 16:25)

slbgdt disse:


> Quanto ao controlo de caudais, não se recordam de quando caiu a ponte de Entre-os-Rios, depois de a marinha sacrificar um mergulhador, ter havido um esforço conjunto e reduzido consideravelmente o caudal do Douro?



essa foi uma situação absolutamente excepcional e também num contexto muito próprio com uma coordenação praticamente perfeita entre Portugal e Espanha. Para além disso principalmente na parte portuguesa as estruturas foram levadas aos limites dos limites para conseguir "parar" momentaneamente o rio. Muito honestamente o resultado que se obteve claramente não compensou os riscos que se correram...


----------



## slbgdt (25 Fev 2016 às 18:28)

nipnip disse:


> essa foi uma situação absolutamente excepcional e também num contexto muito próprio com uma coordenação praticamente perfeita entre Portugal e Espanha. Para além disso principalmente na parte portuguesa as estruturas foram levadas aos limites dos limites para conseguir "parar" momentaneamente o rio. Muito honestamente o resultado que se obteve claramente não compensou os riscos que se correram...



Sim é verdade. Pior foi meterem um mergulhador com o Rio cheio.
Como refiro anteriormente, Espanha tem albufeiras grandes nos afluentes do Douro mas não no leito principal. 
É algo mais fácil fazer controlo no Tejo por exemplo.

@huguh 
Realmente foi um ano excepcional, o Cávado quase ultrapassou a ponte medieval aqui em Barcelos.

@james sim,  depois da queda da ponte o tempo acalmou, na altura fui lá passado uns dias e Crestuma tinha todas as comportas levantadas tal era o caudal que lá passava


----------



## Thomar (1 Mar 2016 às 11:25)

*
Armazenamento de água em Fevereiro subiu em 10 bacias hidrográficas*

*A quantidade de água armazenada em Fevereiro em Portugal continental subiu em 10 bacias hidrográficas e desceu em duas, 
relativamente ao mês anterior, de acordo com o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).*

Segundo o boletim de armazenamento de albufeiras do SNIRH, hoje divulgado, no último dia do mês de fevereiro, comparativamente a igual período do mês anterior, das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 24 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e quatro têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40%.

Os níveis mais elevados de armazenamento de água em fevereiro de 2016 ocorreram nas bacias do Ave (95,7%), Tejo (91,2%), Cávado (90,5%), Douro (84,6%), Lima (83,9%), Barlavento (78,7%), Guadiana (76,5%), Mira (74,1%), Mondego (70,2%), Oeste (63,4%), Arade (55,7%) e Sado (42,9%).

O SNIRH indica que os armazenamentos de fevereiro de 2016, por bacia hidrográfica, apresentaram-se superiores às médias dos valores do mesmo mês nos períodos de 1990/91 a 2014/15, exceto para as bacias do Mondego, Ribeiras do Oeste, Sado, Guadiana, Mira e Ribeiras do Algarve.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder mais do que uma albufeira, segundo o SNIRH.

Fonte: http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=814046


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2016 às 22:09)

Odelouca e Odeleite conseguiram perder armazenamento em Fevereiro! Andam em torno dos 50%. A única barragem do Algarve que se safa é a Bravura mais para Barlavento. 
No Alentejo também há barragens importantes com níveis muito baixos nomeadamente a do Roxo já abaixo dos 30%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2016 às 22:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Odelouca e Odeleite conseguiram perder armazenamento em Fevereiro! Andam em torno dos 50%. A única barragem do Algarve que se safa é a Bravura mais para Barlavento.
> No Alentejo também há barragens importantes com níveis muito baixos nomeadamente a do Roxo já abaixo dos 30%.



Em torno dos 50% estás a ser positivo, embora Odeleite esteja acima dos 50%, com cerca de 52%, já a do Beliche está já abaixo dos 45%. Tendo, em conta, que no ano passado a Primavera foi seca e entre Fevereiro e Setembro, a Albufeira de Odeleite perdeu cerca de 27% e do Beliche perdeu cerca de 27%, no final de Setembro poderemos ter a de Odeleite com 25% e do Beliche com 17%.

O próximo ano hidrológico terá de ser chuvoso senão vamos passar "as passas do Algarve" com a falta de água.


----------



## slbgdt (8 Mar 2016 às 07:39)

trovoadas disse:


> Odelouca e Odeleite conseguiram perder armazenamento em Fevereiro! Andam em torno dos 50%. A única barragem do Algarve que se safa é a Bravura mais para Barlavento.
> No Alentejo também há barragens importantes com níveis muito baixos nomeadamente a do Roxo já abaixo dos 30%.



A barragem do Roxo está ligada ao Alqueva, sendo abastecida pela mesma.

Ha dias uma senhora das Aguas do Algarve garantia que até ao final de 2017 havia água suficiente com o actual armazenamento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Mar 2016 às 02:36)

Isto não é bem seguimento mas se alguém for da FEUP por aqui, aconselho a ir a esta série de palestras:







Pelo menos a primeira foi bastante interessante.

E para semana vou ver se consigo ir a uma visita de estudo ao Alto Lindoso


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2016 às 12:00)

Alto Lindoso outra vez na casa dos 90%.

Muito bom!


----------



## slbgdt (29 Mar 2016 às 15:26)

AnDré disse:


> Alto Lindoso outra vez na casa dos 90%.
> 
> Muito bom!



Apesar de já ter parado de chover ainda vai escoar muita água. 
Se parar de turbinar de noite deve passar os 336 mts, apesar de bons caudais ainda longe dos 800 mts cúbicos de Fevereiro


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2016 às 16:23)

slbgdt disse:


> Apesar de já ter parado de chover ainda vai escoar muita água.
> Se parar de turbinar de noite deve passar os 336 mts, apesar de bons caudais ainda longe dos 800 mts cúbicos de Fevereiro


Mas por cá já ficamos sem "estacionamento" outra vez, parabéns ás patéticas obras no açude, agora qualquer descarga  faz o rio sair do seu leito facilmente.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Mar 2016 às 16:38)

1337 disse:


> Mas por cá já ficamos sem "estacionamento" outra vez, parabéns ás patéticas obras no açude, agora qualquer descarga  faz o rio sair do seu leito facilmente.



É preciso ver que aquilo é uma praia. Está toda ela dentro do leito de cheia do Lima. 
Mas realmente é um problema de Ponte de Lima, o estacionamento


----------



## 1337 (29 Mar 2016 às 16:47)

slbgdt disse:


> É preciso ver que aquilo é uma praia. Está toda ela dentro do leito de cheia do Lima.
> Mas realmente é um problema de Ponte de Lima, o estacionamento


Que só era inundada quando chovia torrencialmente uma semana inteira, não com apenas 2 dias a chover mais forte á noite como tem acontecido, é um crime as obras que fizeram só para os "meninos das canoas" terem mais água para praticar canoagem, o resto? Não interessa, que se f***


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2016 às 00:10)

Bem, confirma-se. Vou amanhã fazer uma visita à barragem do Lindoso


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Mar 2016 às 00:16)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Bem, confirma-se. Vou amanhã fazer uma visita à barragem do Lindoso



Depois posta umas fotos.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2016 às 10:33)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2016 às 17:29)

Mais logo meto o resto


----------



## slbgdt (30 Mar 2016 às 18:38)

Alto Rabagão terminou o dia ontem com 70% utilização e armazenamento de 99.2%.

17 centímetros da cota máxima


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2016 às 22:41)

Pessoal, em vez de meter aqui as fotos todas para não sobrecarregar, vou deixar um link de uma pasta do Google Drive. Contém fotos e uns videozitos.

Aqui está: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bxv91oyVftuhVlNUSGV2bTZKamc&usp=sharing

Podem ver a sub-estação à saida da barragem, edifício principal com uma sala onde um colaborador da EDP falou sobre a barragem, e prémios de engenharia ganhos pela mesma; túnel que nos leva lá abaixo (existe também um elevador e escadas). Como sabem, a energia eléctrica é produzida a mais de 300m abaixo do nível do edíficio. A água sofre uma queda livre de cerca de 270 metros até chegar às turbinas (2 grupos instalados). Podem ver as válvulas esféricas que regulam a entrada ou não de água na turbina (à altura, as maiores do mundo, feitas pela Mitsubishi no Japão).

Sala por cima da turbina de um dos grupos (podem ver a chapa de características e o veio a rodar). O som aqui é superior a 85dB. Acima desta sala encontra-se a sala(com aqueles tubos amarelos) dos alternadores (por trás de cada porta azul está um alternador). Alternador este que transforma energia mecânica em energia eléctrica. Cada alternador é trifásico, logo saem 3 fases de cada um. Cada tubo amarelo que vêm contém um condutor (3 por cada grupo, obviamente) com 55cm de diâmetro mas apenas 2cm de espessura se não me engano, sendo oco com ar seco por dentro para prevenir humidade. Estes condutores saem por uma conduta para a subestação que vimos antes.

Podem ver também a sala mais conhecida da barragem, onde até já foi dado um concerto.

Por fora: castelo do Lindoso e zona envolvente.

E foi isto  Peço desculpa desde já pela qualidade das fotos mas foram tiradas com telemóvel 

EDIT: É possível que os vídeos não estejam ainda à resolução nativa de 1080p.

EDIT2: Podem ver os vídeos directamente aqui com melhor qualidade:


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2016 às 22:53)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Pessoal, em vez de meter aqui as fotos todas para não sobrecarregar, vou deixar um link de uma pasta do Google Drive. Contém fotos e uns videozitos.
> 
> Aqui está: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0Bxv91oyVftuhVlNUSGV2bTZKamc&usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Tens que alterar a privacidade do vídeo para "público".


----------



## Scan_Ferr (30 Mar 2016 às 22:55)

Done


----------



## slbgdt (2 Abr 2016 às 19:59)

Miranda continua parada depois do incêndio no transformador


----------



## Iceberg (2 Abr 2016 às 22:04)

slbgdt disse:


> Miranda continua parada depois do incêndio no transformador


Onde foi possível obter esta informação?


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2016 às 20:49)

Odeleite e Odelouca em ligeira perda este mês. Mês extremamente seco na região Sul. 
A bacia do Sado também está muito fraca abaixo dos 50%. Com os terrenos tão secos a pouca chuva que cairá nos próximos tempos não fará diferença nenhuma. 
Vai ser mais um ano de prova aos nossos recursos hídricos que vão bater mais uma vez no fundo isto principalmente em toda a bacia do Sado, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. A salvação para alguns será sem dúvida o Alqueva.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

A situação no Algarve deve estar realmente péssima, os meus familiares de Albufeira estão constantemente a invejar a chuva que cai aqui na zona, e no ultimo mês até ficou abaixo da media...


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

Antigamente havia umas cut - offs jeitosas no Algarve nesta altura...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2016 às 21:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Odeleite e Odelouca em ligeira perda este mês. Mês extremamente seco na região Sul.
> A bacia do Sado também está muito fraca abaixo dos 50%. Com os terrenos tão secos a pouca chuva que cairá nos próximos tempos não fará diferença nenhuma.
> Vai ser mais um ano de prova aos nossos recursos hídricos que vão bater mais uma vez no fundo isto principalmente em toda a bacia do Sado, Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. A salvação para alguns será sem dúvida o Alqueva.



As perdas não são maiores em Odeleite e Beliche que o Sotavento já tem a ajuda de Odelouca, desde de meados de Fevereiro. Não fosse Odelouca e o Algarve estaria com uma grave seca hidrológica. Os alarmes já soaram em meados de Fevereiro, até a bravura começará a entrar no abastecimento em Maio/Junho, para evitar que as barragens do sotavento caiem para valores assustadores. Atenção, que Odeleite tem 51.3% mas 10% é considerado volume morto, logo só tem cerca de 40% para o abastecimento. 

Passei por Odeleite na semana passada e aquilo é algo assustador para Março.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Abr 2016 às 22:46)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As perdas não são maiores em Odeleite e Beliche que o Sotavento já tem a ajuda de Odelouca, desde de meados de Fevereiro. Não fosse Odelouca e o Algarve estaria com uma grave seca hidrológica. Os alarmes já soaram em meados de Fevereiro, até a bravura começará a entrar no abastecimento em Maio/Junho, para evitar que as barragens do sotavento caiem para valores assustadores. Atenção, que Odeleite tem 51.3% mas 10% é considerado volume morto, logo só tem cerca de 40% para o abastecimento.
> 
> Passei por Odeleite na semana passada e aquilo é algo assustador para Março.



Os Aquíferos também devem de estar nas "lonas"... estive na ribeira de Quarteira na zona do Castelo de Paderne e o caudal é quase nulo. Uma torneira a correr tem mais caudal. Isto numa zona onde raramente ou nunca seca e que tem contínuo abastecimento pela Fonte de Paderne uma das principais exsurgências do Querença-Silves. Vale a pena lembrar que estamos em Abril e não Setembro.


----------



## miguel (4 Abr 2016 às 00:11)

Pena que quem houve falar do tempo na TV e Rádios pensa que tivemos um Inverno extremamente chuvoso por todo o Pais...falarem na seca no Sul e parte do centro está quieto... Ainda bem que vamos ter um Abril chuvoso mas não vai salvar já o Sul da Seca.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Abr 2016 às 15:04)

Alto Lindoso vai ter que criar encaixe nesta semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

Alguém sabe como vão as barragens do Tejo e do Zêzere?


----------



## slbgdt (4 Abr 2016 às 20:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Alguém sabe como vão as barragens do Tejo e do Zêzere?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Abr 2016 às 21:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As perdas não são maiores em Odeleite e Beliche que o Sotavento já tem a ajuda de Odelouca, desde de meados de Fevereiro. Não fosse Odelouca e o Algarve estaria com uma grave seca hidrológica. Os alarmes já soaram em meados de Fevereiro, até a bravura começará a entrar no abastecimento em Maio/Junho, para evitar que as barragens do sotavento caiem para valores assustadores. Atenção, que Odeleite tem 51.3% mas 10% é considerado volume morto, logo só tem cerca de 40% para o abastecimento.
> 
> Passei por Odeleite na semana passada e aquilo é algo assustador para Março.



Também lá passei no sábado, dia 2, e fiquei boquiaberto . Até pensei que tivesse havido descargas para obras na barragem ou algo do género... Assustador aquele nível da água


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2016 às 21:21)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Também lá passei no sábado, dia 2, e fiquei boquiaberto . Até pensei que tivesse havido descargas para obras na barragem ou algo do género... Assustador aquele nível da água



A quantidade de ilhas que vão aparecendo no meio da barragem, é incrível. A ver, quando for para essa zona não esqueço-me de levar a máquina para tirar umas fotos e comparar com aquelas que tirei em Novembro. A vista do miradouro para a barragem é linda.


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2016 às 15:47)

É esta a vergonha que se passa em Ponte de Lima, um pouco de água que soltam da barragem é logo isto, uma vergonha esta obra do açude que fizeram. Foto tirada neste momento.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2016 às 16:11)

1337 disse:


> É esta a vergonha que se passa em Ponte de Lima, um pouco de água que soltam da barragem é logo isto, uma vergonha esta obra do açude que fizeram. Foto tirada neste momento.


 Vergonha é estacionar num areal acho eu


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2016 às 16:20)

slbgdt disse:


> Vergonha é estacionar num areal acho eu



Não sei se será areal ou um parque de estacionamento dedicado para o efeito..

Algo não bate certo aqui, se com uma pequena descarga já fica assim, então quando chover a sério nem quero imaginar..


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2016 às 17:04)

Snifa disse:


> Não sei se será areal ou um parque de estacionamento dedicado para o efeito..
> 
> Algo não bate certo aqui, se com uma pequena descarga já fica assim, então quando chover a sério nem quero imaginar..








Aqui é Rio


----------



## 1337 (6 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

slbgdt disse:


> Vergonha é estacionar num areal acho eu


O areal é estacionamento. Sempre foi. Fizeram obras no açude, agora qualquer pequena descarga, é isto que se vê.


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

1337 disse:


> O areal é estacionamento. Sempre foi. Fizeram obras no açude, agora qualquer pequena descarga, é isto que se vê.


Nunca tinha visto nada assim, realmente é uma vergonha!


----------



## AnDré (6 Abr 2016 às 20:01)

Realmente algo tem que estar a bloquear o Lima ajusante da cidade, porque o caudal do Lima não é assim tanto.

Alto Lindoso





Alto Lindoso esteve em produção máxima entre as 7 e as 15h. Em produção máxima, o caudal debitado ronda os 230m3/s.
A barragem de Touvedo, a jusante de Alto Lindoso, tem como função regular esse caudal proveniente de Alto Lindoso. Acontece que a sua capacidade de encaixe é reduzida, e por isso, lá teve que descarregar. Mas estamos a falar de descargas na casa dos 200m3/s. Nada de mais.

Principalmente se tivermos em conta que Alto Lindoso está a 92,5% e que se aproxima mais um episódio de instabilidade.
A julgar pelos mais de 100mm previstos para a próxima semana na bacia do Alto Lima, é provável que Alto Lindoso tenha que turbinar a 100% (ou seja, caudal de saída na ordem dos 230m3/s) durante mais horas do que aquelas que foram verificadas hoje, a fim de ganhar algum encaixe.
Isto, para não falar de eventuais descargas que possam a vir a acontecer durante o próximo evento.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Abr 2016 às 21:29)

AnDré disse:


> Realmente algo tem que estar a bloquear o Lima ajusante da cidade, porque o caudal do Lima não é assim tanto.
> 
> Alto Lindoso
> 
> ...



Já tinha referido isso,  ou ganha capacidade ou vai descarregar de novo. 

O açude que lá havia foi aumentado e criada uma escada para peixes. 

O objetivo da mesma obra é criar um espelho de água mesmo durante o verão.
Pois em Ponte de Lima o rio não ultrapassa os 2 metros de profundidade..

É normal que a água suba,  anormal é acharem um bom sitio para estacionar o carrinho no leito do Rio.
Basta o Rio subir 1 metro e já tapa o areal. 

Não percebo tanta indignação quando o Rio nem das margens sai.


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

slbgdt disse:


> Já tinha referido isso,  ou ganha capacidade ou vai descarregar de novo.
> 
> O açude que lá havia foi aumentado e criada uma escada para peixes.
> 
> ...


Curioso que nem sequer és daqui, mas criticas estacionamento ao areal, coisa que acontece desde décadas por cá, e que ajuda bastante o comércio local, mas isto quem está de fora é fácil criticar.

Não é normal nada que o rio tape o areal porque antes das obras no açude nunca tapava com estas descargas de 200 m3.


----------



## AnDré (8 Abr 2016 às 15:38)

Ontem as barragens do norte/noroeste estiveram em grande produção, em busca de algum encaixe para a precipitação que se avizinha.







Destaque para Alto Rabagão com uma utilização de 95% e de Venda Nova perto dos 100%. Graças à entrada em funcionamento de Salamonde II, já não houve necessidade de descargas por parte dessa barragem. O mesmo não acontece com a Caniçada que inevitavelmente se vê obrigada a descarregar. 

O caudal do Douro vindo de Espanha também se mantém elevado, com todas as barragens a jusante do Pocinho, excepto Crestuma, a terem que fazer descargas.
Em Miranda, com apenas Miranda I a produzir, o caudal do rio descarregado é maior.


----------



## slbgdt (9 Abr 2016 às 06:57)

Alto Lindoso como se previa a trabalhar sem parar. 

@AnDré  apesar da utilização do Alto Rabagão, ainda só lá encaixa 60 cm de água.
É realmente uma pena a Venda Nova III ainda não estar pronta. 
Inevitavelmente a Caniçada teria de descarregar com a água proveniente de V.  Furnas e Salamonde.
Apesar de estar a ser usada a 100% desde o início do ano, os 36 mcubicos que turbina não são suficientes.

Vim até ao Douro, Bagauste ontem a meio da tarde estava cheia mas sem descarga.

Foz Tua apesar de só a ver ao longe, começa a ganhar forma.  Com o paredão já quase pronto


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2016 às 12:17)

Alto Lindoso com 83,2%. Ganhou um bom encaixe para esta semana.

Venda Nova III já esteve mais longe de entrar em funcionamento:
https://www.facebook.com/Reforço-de-Potência-da-Barragem-de-Venda-Nova-III-ACE-274249722617992/?fref=ts

A Caniçada, por aquilo que já foi dito, permanece parada no tempo. O que é pena, dado o potencial enorme da bacia do Cávado.

Cabril, no Zêzere com 84,1%. Será que enche?

No Douro internacional, a montante de Miranda, as barragens espanholas continuam a turbinar um caudal constante a rondar os 700m3/s.

Um dia, seria interessante ver o armazenamento de todas as barragens em tempo real.


----------



## slbgdt (10 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

Baixo sabor:

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...292075929399.114937.100000458330861&source=48

@AnDré  agora de tarde vou percorrer as arribas do Douro


----------



## slbgdt (11 Abr 2016 às 01:52)

Miranda do Douro ontem às 20 horas. 
Só não passei em Picote mas o resto das barragens do Douro Internacional sem descargas.


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2016 às 12:49)

slbgdt disse:


> Miranda do Douro ontem às 20 horas.
> Só não passei em Picote mas o resto das barragens do Douro Internacional sem descargas.



Bom vídeo slbgdt 
Portanto, esse seria o caudal utilizado por Miranda II que está agora parado, devido ao incêndio que houve na central no final de Março. Pena... Ainda por cima os trabalhos de recuperação deverão ser demorados...

Entretanto Alto Lindoso mantém um elevado nível de produção:






Isto numa altura em que houve um enorme corte na previsão da precipitação prevista para o noroeste. O acumulado semanal passou de 200 e muitos milímetros para 100 e picos.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Abr 2016 às 06:45)

Realmente @AnDré , o Alto lindoso continua em produção máxima continua, não deixa ser estranho uma vez que só chove esta semana.
Mas com entradas de 100mt3 que se deverão manter se por muitos dias após a chuva, até porque As conchas está a 87% capacidade.

Realmente as descargas de Miranda devem se devido ao quarto grupo. 
Pelo que diziam no dia as notícias terá sido o transformador a arder,  visto isso,  estará parada até a Efacec fazer um novo e conseguirem lá mete lo. 
Bemposta e Aldeavilla estavam a turbinar porque as restituições estavam a trabalhar.

Off topic, conhecem a barragem de Aldeavilla? 
Fiquei maravilhado com ela,  assim como Almendra, pelo tamanho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2016 às 21:11)

Então como vai o Zêzere e o Tejo pessoal?


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Abr 2016 às 21:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Então como vai o Zêzere e o Tejo pessoal?



















Pelo que tem chovido diria, neste momento diria que ainda estamos longe de caudais de cheia, a não ser que ainda venha algum dilúvio de chuva.


----------



## slbgdt (15 Abr 2016 às 03:20)

Entretanto o Zêzere enervou se.


----------



## AnDré (15 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

slbgdt disse:


> Entretanto o Zêzere enervou se.



A muita chuva que tem caído na região centro, aliada ao degelo da Serra da Estrela está a fazer subir o caudal do Zêzere.
O Mondego deve levar igualmente bastante água, mas não há dados em tempo real do mesmo. Apesar disso, ontem a Aguieira estava com bastante espaço para armazenamento.






Alto Lindoso mantém os elevados níveis de produção.


----------



## PedroRaposeira (15 Abr 2016 às 22:45)

O Castelo do Bode atingiu a cota dos 120 metros a partir daqui abre as goelas....


----------



## PedroAfonso (15 Abr 2016 às 23:11)

AnDré disse:


> A muita chuva que tem caído na região centro, aliada ao degelo da Serra da Estrela está a fazer subir o caudal do Zêzere.



E subiu de uma maneira que achava difícil para esta altura do ano. No Ferro, Covilhã, o cenário durante a tarde era este:


----------



## PedroRaposeira (15 Abr 2016 às 23:48)

Como estão as coisas na barragem de bouca e para cima desta alguém sabe???


----------



## slbgdt (16 Abr 2016 às 01:26)

PedroRaposeira disse:


> Como estão as coisas na barragem de bouca e para cima desta alguém sabe???



Cabril está a encaixar perfeitamente o enxurro que está a receber. 
Nem está a turbinar ao máximo.  Ainda faltam quase 6 metros para encher


----------



## slbgdt (16 Abr 2016 às 01:31)




----------



## slbgdt (16 Abr 2016 às 01:46)

PedroRaposeira disse:


> O Castelo do Bode atingiu a cota dos 120 metros a partir daqui abre as goelas....



Na noite de quinta-feira terminou com 119.83, não encaixou água por ai além. 
O npc de Castelo de Bode são os 122 metros,  ainda encaixa muita água, isto se não turbinar


----------



## HélderCosta (16 Abr 2016 às 01:57)

O rio Douro hoje já se encontrava assim, como serão as próximas horas?


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 01:59)

Curioso é ver o caudal que o Douro tem aqui e os metros que subiu durante todo dia, enquanto que em Miranda tem estado sempre a descarregar o mesmo


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 02:52)

HélderCosta disse:


> O rio Douro hoje já se encontrava assim, como serão as próximas horas?



à noite já estava bem pior!










é ver o que cai durante esta madrugada.. amanhã deverá estar ainda maior ou domingo


----------



## HélderCosta (16 Abr 2016 às 06:27)

huguh disse:


> à noite já estava bem pior!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ui isto está muito mau, tem caído imensa chuva, portanto próxima enchente já deverá transbordar ou ficar perto disso na ribeira, Afurada etc! Digo eu!


----------



## AnDré (16 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

whiplash11 disse:


> O Douro na zona do Porto como está?



Do lado do Porto, e pelo que se vê na webcam, o rio não galgou as margens.
Mas corre bem cheio.






A barragem de Crestuma está a controlar bem o caudal.






Estamos na maré alta. Nas próximas horas Crestuma deverá descarregar forte e feio, e por isso nem se deverá dar conta da amplitude das marés.
Já na velocidade do rio, a história será hora. Na maré vazia, deverá contar com um caudal furioso.


----------



## huguh (16 Abr 2016 às 21:41)

*Alerta para cheias na Ribeira e Miragaia*

Um comunicado do Centro de Previsão emite um aviso amarelo para o risco de cheias nas zonas ribeirinhas do Douro e anuncia que "a via navegável encontra-se com a navegação suspensa em toda a sua extensão" desde sexta-feira, 15 de abril.

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do Rio Douro adianta que, nas atuais condições hidrológicas registadas nas albufeiras do rio Douro "constata-se a inundação nas zonas do cais de turismo no Peso da Régua e do cais de Lamego, com níveis elevados das cotas no Pinhão, e locais tradicionalmente alagáveis".

A entidade alerta ainda que a situação verificada nas últimas seis horas nas albufeiras do rio Douro "será agravada pelo aumento das descargas provenientes de Espanha, com caudais que podem atingir os 3.500 metros cúbicos na Régua, os 4.000 metros cúbicos no Carrapatelo e os 4.700 metros cúbicos em Crestuma".


Leia mais: http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...ribeira-e-miragaia-5129775.html#ixzz461Z3aKRY 
Follow us: @JornalNoticias on Twitter | jornalnoticias on Facebook


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2016 às 09:29)

o Douro a esta hora já não está sequer a inundar o cais e está a baixar muito rápido.
em 1 hora e meia desceu quase um metro talvez. Carrapatelo e Crestuma devem estar a esvaziar bem esta zona, ou a da Régua reduziu


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2016 às 17:21)

A água que contribuiu para o aumento do caudal do Douro veio praticamente toda de afluentes portugueses.

A julgar pela precipitação que ocorreu por estes dias em Tarouca e em Moimenta da Beira, a barragem do Varosa deve ter feito descargas, e da do Vilar deve estar novamente cheia.

No Sabor também foram feitas descargas.

Imagem de Sábado, dia 15. Autor: Afonso Menezes





Entretanto, hoje já com os caudais dos rios portugueses bem mais baixos, começaram a ser feitas descargas em Espanha.

O caudal do Douro a chegar a Miranda está a subir.






Alto Lindoso baixou o nível de produção, e com isso vai voltando a encher. Encontra-se nos 87,4%.
Cabril, no Zêzere, voltou aos 90%. E a julgar pelo caudal do rio, ainda deve encher mais qualquer coisa.


----------



## dahon (18 Abr 2016 às 14:35)

A Aguieira deve estar a produzir ao máximo pois o caudal em Penacova vai no limite das margens.


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

dahon disse:


> A Aguieira deve estar a produzir ao máximo pois o caudal em Penacova vai no limite das margens.



Estará a ganhar espaço novamente.
No Sábado o caudal médio a chegar à Aguieira foi de 400m3/s.
Mas surpreendente foi o caudal do Sabor a chegar à Barragem do Baixo Sabor. 735m3/s de caudal médio no Sábado! Mais do que o Tâmega a chegar ao Torrão (507m3/s) ou que o Douro a chegar a Miranda do Douro (689m3/s).
O caudal médio do Douro no Sábado andou nos 3110m3/s na Régua e 3969m3/s em Crestuma.

O armazenamento médio das principais albufeiras hidroeléctricas do país ronda os 88%, sendo Alqueva aquela que tem um menor armazenamento (em termos de percentagem). O caudal do Guadiana, à chegada do Alqueva, é de uns irrisórios 12m3/s.



Entretanto, do lado Espanhol, o caudal do Douro continua a aumentar! De momento estão a chegar a Miranda do Douro cerca de 1500m3/s!


----------



## huguh (18 Abr 2016 às 15:33)

Por aqui o Douro continua com o mesmo caudal de ontem, ainda bem grande. 
Ainda continuam debaixo de água as partes mais baixas do cais e na zona das pontes, mas já não inunda grande parte do cais da Régua ou o café aí situado nem o cais de Lamego na outra margem


----------



## huguh (18 Abr 2016 às 16:22)

aliás, corrijo o que disse. ontem já não inundava o cais mas hoje tem estado a subir e já galgou de novo o cais da Régua, embora não esteja nem perto do nível que esteve na sexta


----------



## slbgdt (18 Abr 2016 às 16:26)

Impressionantes os números da REN em relação ao Douro. 
Apenas Tabuaço não contribuiu para aumentar o caudal do Douro com descargas


----------



## huguh (18 Abr 2016 às 17:13)

*Governo cancela barragens de Girabolhos e Alvito e suspende Fridão por três anos*

As barragens de Girabolhos, no Mondego, e Alvito, no rio Tejo, estavam atrasadas e são canceladas. Governo suspende Fridão por três anos e mantém Alto Tâmega para evitar devolver mais de 300 milhões.

O Ministério do Ambiente anuncia que vão ser canceladas as barragens do Girabolho, no rio Mondego, um projeto atribuído à espanhola Endesa, e do Alvito, no rio Ocreza (Beira Baixa), uma barragem entregue à EDP. Estas duas barragens, cujo desenvolvimento está atrasado, representavam investimentos entre 750 e 800 milhões de euros.

Apesar da demora na construção deste projeto, o presidente da Endesa, Nuno Ribeiro da Silva, assegurou no final do ano passado que a empresa já tinha investido 60 milhões de euros, dos quais 30 milhões correspondiam ao pagamento da licença feito na data da adjudicação.

A reavaliação do programa nacional de barragens, um compromisso assumido nas negociações à esquerda para formar governo, levou ainda à suspensão por três anos da barragem do Fridão, adjudicada à EDP, mas cujas obras estavam atrasadas. Os projetos reavaliados correspondem a um investimento anunciado superior a mil milhões de euros.

http://observador.pt/2016/04/18/gov...-girabolhos-alvito-suspende-fridao-tres-anos/


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

huguh disse:


> *Governo cancela barragens de Girabolhos e Alvito e suspende Fridão por três anos*
> 
> As barragens de Girabolhos, no Mondego, e Alvito, no rio Tejo, estavam atrasadas e são canceladas. Governo suspende Fridão por três anos e mantém Alto Tâmega para evitar devolver mais de 300 milhões.
> 
> ...



Penso que o nosso país actualmente, não precisa de mais barragens para produção de energia, a não ser para enterrar mais uns quantos milhões, e para gestão de caudais de cheias, já temos barragens com grande capacidade de encaixe, mas é claro que quando chove muito, elas tem de abrir as comportas, e depois lá vem as enchentes, que vão causar prejuízos, mas isto é a minha opinião.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2016 às 00:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Penso que o nosso país actualmente, não precisa de mais barragens para produção de energia, a não ser para enterrar mais uns quantos milhões, e para gestão de caudais de cheias, já temos barragens com grande capacidade de encaixe, mas é claro que quando chove muito, elas tem de abrir as comportas, e depois lá vem as enchentes, que vão causar prejuízos, mas isto é a minha opinião.


Concordo, apesar de Portugal estar a fazer um bom trabalho com as renováveis acho que devia apostar agora na energia das marés e a eólica no mar (com a nortada era sempre a bombar).


----------



## dahon (19 Abr 2016 às 01:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Concordo, apesar de Portugal estar a fazer um bom trabalho com as renováveis acho que devia apostar agora na energia das marés e a eólica no mar (com a nortada era sempre a bombar).


Só como nota de esclarecimento. Em Portugal energia das marés não é viável pois à nossa latitude as marés não tem amplitude suficiente. Quanto à eólica no mar (offshore) a grande profundidade do leito do mar na nossa costa não permite a sua instalação pois é impossível aplicar as bases das torres dos aerogeradores. Contudo está a ser testado um aerogerador de base flutuante pela EDP que segundo sei está a ter um feedback positivo.


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2016 às 01:34)

Das novas barragens que foram construídas nos últimos anos parte delas apenas foram construídas porque aparentemente fizeram parte dum esquema de corrupção e desorçamentação do Estado.
É bom sinal que agora mesmo sem troika e governo de outra cor tenham insistido para já no fim das restantes. Aplaudo!
Um dia mais tarde quando o país se recompor desta crise e da aparente corrupção neste sector talvez haja melhores condições para avaliar este tipo de investimentos. Há muito tempo para pensar nisso tudo com calma.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Douro de novo a subir bem de ontem à noite para hoje e vai de novo com caudal enorme por aqui

Ontem à noite










Hoje:


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2016 às 13:12)

Mais do que novas barragens, eu sou da opinião que, olhando a todas as represas que existem no país, muitas delas poderiam ser alvo de reforços.
Aproveitar o que já existe, e renovar/reforçar!
O que é feito de Paradela II?

No Douro há uma baixa por cauda do incêndio que houve em Miranda II. Mas será que a Régua, Carrapatelo e Crestuma não poderiam ver reforçadas as suas potências?

E por falar em Douro, estão 1738m3/s a chegar a Miranda do Douro! Penso que é o maior valor desta temporada! Todas as barragens do Douro devem estar a descarregar bem!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2016 às 13:14)

O Douro vao subir muito... Castilla y Leon em alerta duvido ao aumento do seu caudal.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Estes vídeos são de sábado mas hoje o rio encontra-se +/- com a mesma altura


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2016 às 15:11)

*1838m3/s* a chegar a Miranda do Douro! Continua a subir.

Atenção também para o Zêzere. A zona da Serra da Estrela já vai com um bom acumulado de precipitação hoje:






A albufeira de Cabril está nos 93,5% e o caudal de entrada do Zêzere segue a rondar os 250m3/s.

A titulo de curiosidade, ontem o caudal do Douro foi equivalente a 100GWh, dos quais apenas 45GWh foram aproveitados. O resto foi descarregado.
O consumo total de energia foi de 138,8GWh.
A julgar pelo caudal do Douro a entrar hoje em Miranda, a energia disponível deve ser bastante próxima ou até superior ao consumo total de energia eléctrica.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Abr 2016 às 17:52)

Vince disse:


> Das novas barragens que foram construídas nos últimos anos parte delas apenas foram construídas porque aparentemente fizeram parte dum esquema de corrupção e desorçamentação do Estado.
> É bom sinal que agora mesmo sem troika e governo de outra cor tenham insistido para já no fim das restantes. Aplaudo!
> Um dia mais tarde quando o país se recompor desta crise e da aparente corrupção neste sector talvez haja melhores condições para avaliar este tipo de investimentos. Há muito tempo para pensar nisso tudo com calma.



Ainda bem que pensa assim, ao Governo dá jeito que pense assim.
Apenas foram canceladas as barragens que os promotores desistiram já há muito.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Abr 2016 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> Mais do que novas barragens, eu sou da opinião que, olhando a todas as represas que existem no país, muitas delas poderiam ser alvo de reforços.
> Aproveitar o que já existe, e renovar/reforçar!
> O que é feito de Paradela II?
> 
> ...



@AnDré  as barragens do Douro estão dimensionadas para um caudal médio verão / Inverno.
Essas novas centrais só iam trabalhar no Inverno.
Repara como as do Douro Internacional levaram com reforço potência e ainda assim não chega.
E depois há Aldeavilla que tem 1200 mw instalados


----------



## Vince (19 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

slbgdt disse:


> Ainda bem que pensa assim, ao Governo dá jeito que pense assim.
> Apenas foram canceladas as barragens que os promotores desistiram já há muito.



Felizmente penso assim há muitos anos, antes mesmo dos promotores desistirem ou de tu teres descoberto este fórum.
Aliás, é bastante curioso e didáctico de ver quais foram as barragens que acabaram por ser construídas e as outras que foram logo adiadas/canceladas à primeira dificuldade.

Nada tenho contra barragens, apenas alguma inteligência na análise do que se passou nesses anos:

a) Construir e explorar barragens é investimento muito pesado com retorno só ao fim de muitas décadas.

b) Construir barragens cuja finalidade é por exemplo servir de bateria à energia eólica, mais complicado é a viabilidade disso tudo.  Mas mesmo aí até eu aprovaria tudo se me explicassem as coisas dessa forma. Há custos que todos nós estamos dispostos a suportar. O problema é que não explicam. O défice tarifário nacional já chegou aos 5 mil milhões € no final do ano passado, ou seja, cada um de nós está a dever para aí um ano ou mais de electricidade às empresas produtoras (sobretudo eólicas) sem sequer fazermos a mínima ideia de que temos essa dívida para a qual vamos pagando simpaticamente os juros. Sem sabermos.

c)  Mas o que se passou nessa altura foi que quem construiu isso até teve que pagar 600 milhões ao Estado. 600 milhões é muito dinheiro!  Ou seja, dum suposto custo ambiental e social que até muita gente como eu estaria disposta a suportar e colaborar, o que se passou nessa altura foi o inverso, o Estado arrecadou 600 milhões de receita na renegociação das concessões das barragens. 
Quer dizer, entre dívidas que criaram em nosso nome sem sabermos, e pagamentos ao Estado desta grandeza, é fácil de perceber desde essa altura que alguma coisa estava extremamente podre nesse assunto, muita gente se deve ter enchido de dinheiro na negociata das barragens. Bastava ter dois neurónios a funcionar para ter percebido isso logo na altura.

Espero que o senhor Mexia mesmo sem ter cometido legalmente um crime, seja um dia chamado à responsabilidade neste tipo de negociata, é uma das últimas personagens podres do regime que falta cair.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Abr 2016 às 19:34)

Ribeira do Paúl *Sábado*










*Hoje*


----------



## dahon (19 Abr 2016 às 21:49)

Concordo com o @Vince o formato dos contratos das PRE's e das novas barragens é criminoso. Houve muito politico corrupto a encher o bolso.


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2016 às 22:21)

slbgdt disse:


> @AnDré  as barragens do Douro estão dimensionadas para um caudal médio verão / Inverno.
> Essas novas centrais só iam trabalhar no Inverno.
> Repara como as do Douro Internacional levaram com reforço potência e ainda assim não chega.
> E depois há Aldeavilla que tem 1200 mw instalados



Concordo que só iriam trabalhar no período húmido e que provavelmente não vale a pena sobre dimensionar a potência instalada para períodos excepcionais . No entanto esse reforço existiu em Miranda, Picote e Bemposta.

Pegando no exemplo de ontem:







Se Miranda II estivesse em funcionamento, o volume descarregado seria bastante menor. Picote e Bemposta, mesmo com reforços, não conseguem aproveitar toda a energia disponível. Mas lá está, a potencia instalada está adequada a um caudal médio e não aos dias mais húmidos do inverno.
Pocinho e Valeira, mesmo sem reforços, estão ao mesmo nível de todas as anteriores (em termos de volume de caudal descarregado), e portanto considero que aí não valha a pena um reforço. Até porque na maioria das vezes ambas conseguem turbinar o caudal sem descarregar.
O desperdício, a meu ver, está na Régua, Carrapatelo e Crestuma. São inúmeras vezes que estas barragens fazem descargas, e bons volumes. Um reforço não iria terminar com as descargas, mas poder-se-ia aproveitar muito desse caudal.

Claro que nessas 3 barragens a densidade de infra-estruturas em redor é maior. Mas será que não compensava o investimento face à construção de novas barragens?
Em termos ambientais, não vejo grande prejuízo, e a matéria prima aí estará sempre garantida. Mesmo que Espanha feche a torneira (como acontece com o Tejo), os afluentes portugueses serão sempre muitos para alimentar essas 3 barragens.

Apesar do gosto e do fascínio, tento abster-me quanto à construção de novas barragens... Até porque percebo os prós e contras.
No entanto, sou cada vez mais um defensor da manutenção e reforço, ao invés de algo novo. Porque acho que há muito onde pegar.


----------



## nipnip (19 Abr 2016 às 22:26)

AnDré disse:


> Mais do que novas barragens, eu sou da opinião que, olhando a todas as represas que existem no país, muitas delas poderiam ser alvo de reforços.
> Aproveitar o que já existe, e renovar/reforçar!
> O que é feito de Paradela II?
> 
> ...



Mais do que a produção de energia a construção de barragens, por exemplo nos afluentes do Douro, são importantíssimas para a regulação do caudal dos rios e consequente defesa da população. Para além disso permitiriam armazenar água que hoje em dia vai literalmente para o "lixo" sem produzir nada como os vários milhares de metros cúbicos por segundo que estão a ser descarregados pelas barragens do Douro (e que é sobretudo proveniente dos afluentes).

Mas país de visão curta é assim. E depois há aquelas pessoas (ambientalistas, bloquistas, comunistas, activistas e afins) que não querem nuclear porque é perigo, não querem térmico porque é fóssil e polui, não querem hídrica porque estraga a paisagem, não querem eólica porque perturba os pássaros... mas querem energia barata e sempre disponível!

Assim é preferível "destruir" parte do turismo do Douro porque se mantém as infraestruturas da Régua submersas e inutilizadas durante largos dias.


----------



## nipnip (19 Abr 2016 às 22:29)

AnDré disse:


> Concordo que só iriam trabalhar no período húmido e que provavelmente não vale a pena sobre dimensionar a potência instalada para períodos excepcionais . No entanto esse reforço existiu em Miranda, Picote e Bemposta.
> 
> Pegando no exemplo de ontem:
> 
> ...



Para quê aumentar potência em Régua, Carrapatelo e Crestuma? Só poderia ser usada no período em que abunda a água, mas também abunda o vento e a energia eólica tem prioridade na venda à rede...

É muito mais interessante conseguir armazenar essa água para ser usada quando faz falta que é exactamente no período seco.


----------



## huguh (19 Abr 2016 às 22:48)

por falar em Régua e no incêndio que houve em MIranda II, lembrei-me de um incêndio que houve também há uns anos num transformador da barragem da Régua (também conhecida por Bagaúste). Lembro-me que o fumo era bem visível daqui e penso que na altura foi durante uma trovoada, um relâmpago que caiu lá


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 00:35)

nipnip disse:


> Para quê aumentar potência em Régua, Carrapatelo e Crestuma? Só poderia ser usada no período em que abunda a água, mas também abunda o vento e a energia eólica tem prioridade na venda à rede...
> 
> É muito mais interessante conseguir armazenar essa água para ser usada quando faz falta que é exactamente no período seco.



Mas o país é de visão curta também nesse aspecto. Primeiro deu-se aval à instalação de milhares de MW de potência éolica. Com preços de compra fixos e prioridade de venda à rede nacional, com a venda a França (resto da Europa restrita) restrita, sem potencia de bombagem nas barragens... Enfim, multiplicam-se as situações de excesso de energia em que a mesma é comprada a >90€/MWh aos produtores para ser exportada a custos irrisórios (ou mesmo dada). 
Ou seja, o tiro no pé começa aí. Começou-se pelo telhado. 




nipnip disse:


> Assim é preferível "destruir" parte do turismo do Douro porque se mantém as infraestruturas da Régua submersas e inutilizadas durante largos dias.



Com quase 2000m3/s a chegarem a Miranda do Douro, é impossível não inundar as infraestruturas da Régua.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

Na bacia do Tejo, a barragem de Cabril (Zêzere) está nos 94,3% e com 250m3/s a entrarem na barragem. 

Do lado Espanhol, o caudal do Tejo é de 822m3/s à entrada na albufeira de Alcantara.
O Fratel tem estado em elevado nível de produção mas sem descargas.


----------



## nipnip (20 Abr 2016 às 00:53)

AnDré disse:


> Mas o país é de visão curta também nesse aspecto. Primeiro deu-se aval à instalação de milhares de MW de potência éolica. Com preços de compra fixos e prioridade de venda à rede nacional, com a venda a França (resto da Europa restrita) restrita, sem potencia de bombagem nas barragens... Enfim, multiplicam-se as situações de excesso de energia em que a mesma é comprada a >90€/MWh aos produtores para ser exportada a custos irrisórios (ou mesmo dada).
> Ou seja, o tiro no pé começa aí. Começou-se pelo telhado.
> 
> 
> ...



não é impossível... só é impossível porque se passou de um plano nos anos 60 que previa construção de infraestruturas na bacia do douro que permitiriam armazenamento >80% do volume médio anual caído na bacia hidrográfica para o que temos hoje que é residual.

O problema não está no que nos chega de Espanha, está no que nos chega do nosso território sem qualquer controlo. mas isso são outros 500. E se este ano não está a ser pior muito se deve há já alguma capacidade do Sabor e do Tua


----------



## dahon (20 Abr 2016 às 01:08)

Foz Côa....cof ....cof .


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 01:23)

nipnip disse:


> não é impossível... só é impossível porque se passou de um plano nos anos 60 que previa construção de infraestruturas na bacia do douro que permitiriam armazenamento >80% do volume médio anual caído na bacia hidrográfica para o que temos hoje que é residual.
> 
> O problema não está no que nos chega de Espanha, está no que nos chega do nosso território sem qualquer controlo. mas isso são outros 500. E se este ano não está a ser pior muito se deve há já alguma capacidade do Sabor e do Tua



Hoje, por acaso, o problema veio de lá. Como se foi dizendo ao longo das últimas horas, tem vindo imensa água de Espanha. E aí a única solução que me apraz, era canalizar essa água até... ao Alqueva. 
De resto, pelo que tenho acompanhado, a barragem do Sabor tem feito descargas exactamente nos dias em que o Douro leva mais água. Ou por motivos técnicos (a estrutura é muito recente), ou por afinal não ser tão grande assim (como referia o @slbgdt há dias, em Portugal opta-se sempre pela cota mínima), mas a verdade é que nestes primeiros meses de vida ainda não fez jus à sua função de regularizar o Douro.


----------



## nipnip (20 Abr 2016 às 01:34)

AnDré disse:


> Hoje, por acaso, o problema veio de lá. Como se foi dizendo ao longo das últimas horas, tem vindo imensa água de Espanha. E aí a única solução que me apraz, era canalizar essa água até... ao Alqueva.
> De resto, pelo que tenho acompanhado, a barragem do Sabor tem feito descargas exactamente nos dias em que o Douro leva mais água. Ou por motivos técnicos (a estrutura é muito recente), ou por afinal não ser tão grande assim (como referia o @slbgdt há dias, em Portugal opta-se sempre pela cota mínima), mas a verdade é que nestes primeiros meses de vida ainda não fez jus à sua função de regularizar o Douro.



o sabor ainda não está cheio e nem tem as condições técnicas ainda para encher... e não o sabor não chega para regularizar o douro.


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 02:22)

nipnip disse:


> o sabor ainda não está cheio e nem tem as condições técnicas ainda para encher... e não o sabor não chega para regularizar o douro.



Segundo os dados da REN do dia de ontem, o Sabor encheu mesmo.






Imagens de Sexta-feira, dia 15:
Fotografias de Afonso Menezes
















Depois dessas fotografias, e em relação ao dia de ontem, a cota ainda subiu quase 1 metro.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 02:24)

infelizmente o cais da Régua tal como muitas outras infra-estruturas estão construídas em leito de cheia pelo que é mais que normal que fiquem inutilizadas nestes dias... ali é o local onde o rio sempre esteve durante anos a fio antes das obras.
Aliás, por isso é que nem se consideram isto cheias, porque cheias é quando chega à avenida principal algo que já não acontece vai para 10 anos...desde novembro de 2006


----------



## slbgdt (20 Abr 2016 às 08:12)

@nipnip Baixo Sabor e Foz Tua não vão regulizar nada. 
Os 660 milhões metros cúbicos do Sabor e 330 do Tua não permitem grandes encaixes.
Comparando aos 2600 de Almendra é pouca coisa.
Uma barragem capaz de fazer gestão plurianual, é outra fruta,  e só temos Alto Rabagão e Alqueva a fazer isso. 
O Sabor era um bom sitio para tal,  em vez dos 123 metros, ter 200 como Almendra e ai sim, conseguiria reter o sabor. 
Mas era preciso proteger o rio maçãs. 
Por algum motivo.

O projeto que refere também o li e previa barragens no Paiva Tâmega e Coa.
O coa ainda é possível mas só depois das gravuras, obrigava a um túnel com 16 km. 

O Douro per si é uma mina de ouro.
Recentemente percorri a linha entre Pocinho e Barca d'alva.
Aquela linha, tal como o tua poderiam ser muito bem aproveitados mas é o pais que temos. 
As pessoas que habitam nesses locais querem as barragens, a malta ecologista da cidade é contra só porque sim,  mas não moram lá nem experimentam as dificuldades de viver num isolamento.

Fridao traria uma via rápida de Mondim a Celorico, e acreditem que são isoladas,
O antigo presidente da Câmara de Moncorvo queria a barragem no Sabor,  o pessoal de Alvito queria a barragem.
Nunca as populações são ouvidas.

@AnDré  ainda bem que tiveste cuidado a não referires que esses contratos ruinosos foram feitos pelo Senhor Engenheiro, caso contrário terias uma resma de velhotes fanáticos à porta


----------



## nipnip (20 Abr 2016 às 10:35)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo os dados da REN do dia de ontem, o Sabor encheu mesmo.
> 
> 
> Depois dessas fotografias, e em relação ao dia de ontem, a cota ainda subiu quase 1 metro.



Ok, então é recente o OK para poder encher por completo



huguh disse:


> infelizmente o cais da Régua tal como muitas outras infra-estruturas estão construídas em leito de cheia pelo que é mais que normal que fiquem inutilizadas nestes dias... ali é o local onde o rio sempre esteve durante anos a fio antes das obras.
> Aliás, por isso é que nem se consideram isto cheias, porque cheias é quando chega à avenida principal algo que já não acontece vai para 10 anos...desde novembro de 2006



qualquer cais estará sempre em leito de cheia, não é esssa a questão, a questão é que podia ser feito mais para minorar os riscos. Só em barcos o ano passado foram transportados mais de 600 000 pessoas. Esta sucessão de dias em que é impossível navegar tem consequências económicas sérias.



slbgdt disse:


> @nipnip Baixo Sabor e Foz Tua não vão regulizar nada.
> Os 660 milhões metros cúbicos do Sabor e 330 do Tua não permitem grandes encaixes.
> Comparando aos 2600 de Almendra é pouca coisa.
> Uma barragem capaz de fazer gestão plurianual, é outra fruta,  e só temos Alto Rabagão e Alqueva a fazer isso.
> ...



Sim não vão regularizar, quando muito permitem amortecer os efeitos durante  um um breve período o que é uma ajuda.

Resta pensar que Almendra e Ricobayo (em afluentes espanhóis) têm sozinhas praticamente 4x mais capacidade de armazenamentos que toda a cascata portugesa do Douro. É certo que a bacia espanhola é cerca de 4 vezes maior que a nacional, mas na nossa bacia chove muito mais. em termos absolutos é de 1:2.

Isto demonstra quão mal preparados estamos quer do ponto de vista da gestão energética, controlo de cheias, potencial turístico, etc etc..

e não quero com isto dizer que os contratos previstos eram bons ou maus, isso são outras histórias, mas não podemos perder o sentido que se o estado não tem dinheiro para fazer ele próprio as obras então quem as assume fazer espera retorno (são empresas não instituições de caridade).

O Côa é um exemplo perfeito de como se cede e se prejudicam as regiões. Devido a um nicho de interessados (que conseguiu na altura mobilizar a população é um facto) cancelou-se uma obra, pagou-se ainda assim essa obra e hoje nem as gravuras trouxeram o que quer que seja para a região nem a barragem foi construída.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 11:51)

A sorte é que quando o rio começa a subir mais, pára de chover.. acho que se viesse mais uns 2 dias de chuva, bem chegava à avenida.
Hoje está no seu ponto mais alto do ano e continua a subir

Fotografias de António Alem


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 17:07)

*Descargas em Espanha motivam aviso vermelho de cheias para Douro da Régua ao Porto*

*Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro passou aquela via navegável à fase de ‘Aviso Vermelho’ e recorda que se encontra “com a navegação suspensa em toda a extensão desde 15 de *

A Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitiu hoje um 'aviso vermelho’ para as zonas de Peso da Régua, albufeiras do Carrapatelo e Crestuma e Ribeira do Porto/Gaia devido a descargas de água provenientes de Espanha.

*Para as próximas seis horas e nas correntes condições de preia-mar (maré alta) às 15:09 de 20 de abril, deverá ser observada uma situação de cotas de cheia no Peso da Régua e albufeiras do Carrapatelo e de Crestuma, podendo ultrapassar na zona da Ribeira do Porto/Gaia, o nível verificado no fim de semana de 15 de abril”*, lê-se no aviso enviado a partir da Capitania do Porto do Douro.

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro passou hoje aquela via navegável à fase de ‘Aviso Vermelho’ e recorda que se encontra “com a navegação suspensa em toda a extensão desde 15 de abril" (sexta-feira passada).

Fonte da Autoridade Marítima contactada pela agência Lusa explicou que o ‘Aviso Vermelho’ significa que há riscos de “cheias”, como pode haver "riscos de galgamento da água nas margens” e, por causa desses riscos, é aconselhável que as pessoas devam ter cuidados “redobrados”, designadamente as que praticam desportos náuticos nas zonas referenciadas ou que aí tenham embarcações.

A situação hidrológica verificada nas últimas seis horas comprovam "alterações das descargas provenientes de Espanha", com caudais na ordem dos 3.000 metros cúbicos por segundo (m3/s) no Pocinho, verificando-se no troço nacional do rio Douro descargas de 3.500 m3/s na Régua, acima dos 4.000 m3/s no Carrapatelo, podendo ultrapassar temporariamente os 4.500 m3/s em Crestuma.

O CPPC informa ainda que vai estar a acompanhar a evolução da situação e que vai fazer a “atualização da informação sempre que entender necessário”.

No fim de semana transato, a maior zona de produção de hortícolas do distrito de Bragança, no Vale do Vilariça, ficou alagada pelas cheias provocadas pela chuva intensa dos últimos dias, com perdas totais de culturas.

Fernando Brás, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Regadio do Vale da Vilariça, disse que “90% da zona dos hortícolas foi afetada e ainda está alagada”, nomeadamente nas zonas de Vilariça, Sampaio, Junqueira, Horta da Vilariça e Foz do Sabor.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 20:10)

Barragem da Régua ontem à noite


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2016 às 21:07)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Abr 2016 às 21:33)

BESELGA DE CIMA (Freguesia de Assentiz)- concelho de Torres Novas, ribeira afluente do Rio Nabão


----------



## AnDré (20 Abr 2016 às 22:56)

Estão a chegar mais de 1300m3/s a Alcantara (Tejo). A barragem tem estado em estado em grande produção, o que provoca um grande caudal no Tejo a chegar ao Fratel. Por não ter tanta capacidade de produção, teve que começar a descarregar.

Para já as coisas parecem "controladas" em torno dos 1000m3/s, que é o caudal utilizado em Alcantara na sua produção máxima. Até porque a mesma ainda tem bastante espaço de manobra.

O mesmo não acontece em Cabril (Zêzere). A barragem está praticamente cheia!


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

Por aqui tudo tranquilo... o Douro está a baixar, já baixou talvez meio metro desde o máximo que esteve
só se subir de noite porque de resto não me parece que vá dar mais problemas


----------



## slbgdt (20 Abr 2016 às 23:37)

AnDré disse:


> Estão a chegar mais de 1300m3/s a Alcantara (Tejo). A barragem tem estado em estado em grande produção, o que provoca um grande caudal no Tejo a chegar ao Fratel. Por não ter tanta capacidade de produção, teve que começar a descarregar.
> 
> Para já as coisas parecem "controladas" em torno dos 1000m3/s, que é o caudal utilizado em Alcantara na sua produção máxima. Até porque a mesma ainda tem bastante espaço de manobra.
> 
> O mesmo não acontece em Cabril (Zêzere). A barragem está praticamente cheia!


Cabril vai descarregar. Começou a turbinar tarde demais. 

De Alcântara a fratel ainda tem cedillo


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 23:38)

*Cotas na Foz do Douro desceram e não está previsto que a água ultrapasse as margens*

"As cotas na Foz do Douro desceram ligeiramente em relação ao período da tarde devido à descida da maré. É expetável que durante a próxima preia-mar se atinjam os valores registados durante a tarde", explicou o comandante Teixeira Pereira.

Segundo o comandante, na Régua a "cota está próxima dos nove metros o que ainda requer atenção".

Para o comandante da Capitania Marítima do Douro, mesmo mantendo-se as descargas em Espanha "não está previsto a água ultrapassar a margem".

Hoje à tarde, a Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitiu um 'aviso vermelho' para as zonas de Peso da Régua, albufeiras do Carrapatelo e Crestuma e Ribeira do Porto/Gaia devido a descargas provenientes de Espanha.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 01:08)

Belo vídeo que encontrei da Barragem de Picote a descarregar no dia de ontem (quarta-feira)


----------



## slbgdt (21 Abr 2016 às 07:25)

Não estou a conseguir carregar fotos pelo imgur :/

Cabril a meio metro do NPA, com entrada superior à capacidade de turbinacao


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 11:49)

slbgdt disse:


> Não estou a conseguir carregar fotos pelo imgur :/
> 
> Cabril a meio metro do NPA, com entrada superior à capacidade de turbinacao



Acho que nunca tinha visto a barragem de Cabril tão cheia sem descarregar.
98,8%. E o caudal de entrada continua bastante superior ao caudal de turbinação.






O Douro, vindo de Espanha, já está em ritmo de descida.

Quanto ao Tejo, Alcantara está continua a encher, mas ainda com bastante folga. Fratel tem estado a produzir à potência máxima, mas desde a meia-noite que não descarregou mais.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 12:07)

*Caudal do Douro desceu mas mantém-se risco de cheias*
*O caudal do rio Douro desceu "cerca de um metro" durante a madrugada, no Peso da Régua, mas a situação de aviso vermelho mantém-se devido ao risco de cheias.*

O responsável pela proteção civil municipal, Manuel Saraiva, disse à agência Lusa que esta quinta-feira se mantém a situação de aviso vermelho para o rio Douro, emitido na quarta-feira pela Autoridade Marítima Nacional.

No entanto, segundo acrescentou, a situação na cidade do Peso da Régua, distrito de Vila Real, "evoluiu favoravelmente" esta madrugada, registando-se a "descida em cerca de um metro" do caudal do rio.

Manuel Saraiva salientou que todo o dispositivo se mantém a acompanhar o evoluir do Douro e "preparado para proteger e salvar pessoas e bens".

"Vamos ter de estar atentos durante o dia, mas, pelo menos até às 17 horas, julgamos que não vai haver acréscimo de caudais. A partir dessa hora faremos outra análise, porque está tudo dependente das descargas das barragens espanholas", afirmou o responsável.

Desde a passada sexta-feira que o nível das águas do Douro subiu, atingindo a zona marginal da cidade de Peso da Régua, onde existe uma ciclovia, um parque infantil e sanitários, bem como o cais fluvial, onde estão instalados um bar e uma loja de artesanato e de onde tiveram de ser retirados equipamentos e bens.


Leia mais: Caudal do Douro desceu mas mantém-se risco de cheias http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vil...se-risco-de-cheias-5136832.html#ixzz46ST3pYlx


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Barragem de Aldeadávila a descarregar, no passado dia 19. (Douro internacional)


Saucelle e Aldeadávila, no dia 18.


Cascada Pozo de los Humos, alfuente do Douro Internacional, no passado dia 17 de Abril.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

Cabril está mesmo a ir ao máximo!


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

Mais 2 barragens espanholas, a 1ª do Douro, a 2ª de um afluente


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

uma pequena reportagem de hoje da SIC, onde também mostra a barragem

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-Regua-mantem-se-apesar-da-descida-do-Douro-1


----------



## nipnip (21 Abr 2016 às 19:18)

huguh disse:


> uma pequena reportagem de hoje da SIC, onde também mostra a barragem
> 
> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-Regua-mantem-se-apesar-da-descida-do-Douro-1



até estava admirado ainda não ter aparecido ninguém na TV (pelo menos que eu tenha visto) a dizer que a culpa era da EDP


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2016 às 19:46)




----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

A transbordar caminha o rio Almonda por aí e por acolá. Felizes são os campos nas suas margens e os patos nadando satisfeitos.
Felizes sou eu ao presenciar toda a força da natureza.
Em Lapas

Citação retirda do grupo *TORRES NOVAS*


----------



## PedroRaposeira (21 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

No tejo em espanha as barragens vão enchendo e bem...
No cabril no zezere tambem perto do pleno armazenamento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2016 às 21:23)

Como gostava de estar no Cabril agora


----------



## PedroRaposeira (21 Abr 2016 às 22:32)

O castelo do bode deve tar com descargas na ordem dos 500m3...
Almourol com quase 800 m3


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

*APDL diz não prever regularização do caudal do Douro nos próximos dias *
A Administração dos Portos do Douro, Leixões e Viana do Castelo (APDL) informou hoje não prever a regularização dos caudais do Rio Douro "para os próximos dias" e disse estar a "monitorizar continuamente a situação".

"Pelos valores atualmente registados, não se prevê a regularização dos caudais para os próximos dias", refere a APDL em comunicado hoje divulgado.

A administração dos portos diz ainda estar a "monitorizar continuamente a situação em articulação com as entidades competentes no sentido de se poder abreviar os procedimentos conducentes à reposição das condições de navegação assim que a situação o permita, nomeadamente a verificação da balizagem e limpeza de cais para que se possam restabelecer as condições de operação".

Quarta-feira a Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitiu um `aviso vermelho`, de risco de cheias, para as zonas de Peso da Régua, albufeiras do Carrapatelo e Crestuma e Ribeira do Porto/Gaia devido a descargas de água provenientes de Espanha.

Hoje, a APDL informa que "as condições hidrológicas verificadas no rio Douro desde 15 de abril registaram um contínuo aumento de cotas e caudais, decorrentes dos valores elevados descarregados pelas barragens do Douro internacional e nacional".
*
Segundo a APDL chegaram a ser descarregados 2.000 metros cúbicos de água por segundo em Picote, 2.800 metros cúbicos por segundo no Pocinho, 3.950 metros cúbicos por segundo na Régua e 4.500 metros cúbicos em Crestuma, valores que "excedem largamente as expectativas da segunda quinzena de abril".*

"Neste contexto, a 15 de abril, a APDL suspendeu a navegação em toda a extensão da via navegável do Douro", assinala.

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/apd...-do-caudal-do-douro-nos-proximos-dias_n913147


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2016 às 01:02)

PedroRaposeira disse:


> O castelo do bode deve tar com descargas na ordem dos 500m3...
> Almourol com quase 800 m3



Não creio. Até porque pelo Fratel, nas últimas horas, passaram em média 500m3/s.
De Castelo de Bode, o caudal deve andar entre os 200 e os 300m3/s.






Cabril aproxima-se dos 100%. 99,4% de momento. Só está mesmo a descarregar o que vem a mais. Já se está a preparar para o período estival. 
A precipitação prevista para os próximos dias vai permitir a descida do caudal dos rios.






Por isso, será bom entrar em Maio com as reservas a norte do Tejo na casa dos 90%.

O que se passa no Douro é totalmente alheio a Portugal. O que está a provocar estas cheias, foi a intensa chuva que caiu em Espanha e em zonas montanhosas.
Porque esta chuva toda não derreteu apenas a neve na Serra da Estrela, mas deu cabo de enormes quantidades de neve acumuladas nas regiões Cantábricas. 
Neve, que se derretesse de forma mais gradual, evitaria estas cheias, e contribuiria para uma maior reserva de água na bacia do Douro.


----------



## FJC (23 Abr 2016 às 12:04)

Bom dia!
Partilho 3 fotos da Barragem do Cabril, onde se pode ver que está no seu limite e a descarregar com o descarregador de fundo.
Creditos das fotos: António Silva.


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2016 às 13:33)

O caudal do Douro vindo de Espanha voltou a aumentar nas últimas horas.

As descargas em Cabril mantém-se estáveis.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Abr 2016 às 22:49)

FJC disse:


> Bom dia!
> Partilho 3 fotos da Barragem do Cabril, onde se pode ver que está no seu limite e a descarregar com o descarregador de fundo.
> Creditos das fotos: António Silva.


Obrigado pelas imagens, nunca tinha visto o cabril no limite nem a descarregar!


----------



## huguh (24 Abr 2016 às 12:41)

Continua bem alto o Douro por aqui, hoje ainda está mais alto do que ontem e sexta.
o café do cais está meio de água


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2016 às 22:48)

Deixo aqui fica uma fotos do Ribatejo bem carregado de água, que encontrei no facebook. em Vale de Figueira, Santarém.
Deixo aqui umas excelentes fotos, em que o autor está identificado na parte superior da foto.





Mais fotos em: https://www.facebook.com/camshotsby...8687723295161/599009483596315/?type=3&theater


----------



## FJC (25 Abr 2016 às 11:29)

Bom dia!
Partilho uma foto tirada por mim, no dia de ontem da Barragem da Bouçã (Zêzere), a descarregar. A cortina de água que passa por cima, não é muita (para a água que o Cabril está a descarregar), pois encontra-se com o descarregador de fundo aberto.

Informação partilhada ontem na página do Facebook de Castelo de Bode, informou que a albufeira encontra-se acima da cota 121, o que não acontecia desde 1991!
Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/castelodo.bode.9/?fref=ts


----------



## huguh (25 Abr 2016 às 17:55)

a forte corrente ainda que o Douro leva por aqui


----------



## slbgdt (28 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

Quanto a mim a Barragem mais espectacular a descarregar.
A chamada descarga automática 

Entretanto a Norte do Tejo todas as Barragens entram no verão perto dos 100%.
Alto Rabagão com 99.6%, vai permitir muita electricidade na cascata do Cávado.

O Douro a normalizar o seu caudal vai permitir a entrada de barcos de turismo.

Foz Tua quase pronta, mais logo tento colocar uma foto do paredão.
O crime não vai voltar atrás :/


----------



## AnDré (2 Mai 2016 às 09:26)

Terminámos Abril assim:







E no fim-de-semana, com o reduzir de produção hidroeléctrica, Cabril voltou a tocar nos 99,8% e Alto Lindoso nos 94,1%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 00:05)

AnDré disse:


> Terminámos Abril assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 99,8%, o que acontece se chegar aos 100,1%? Dispara logo?


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2016 às 00:20)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Wow 99,8%, o que acontece se chegar aos 100,1%? Dispara logo?



É obrigada a descarregar... Mas não é preciso. O actual caudal de entrada é inferior ao caudal de saída necessário para a produção de energia.
O que aconteceu foi que no fim-de-semana, devido à menor procura de energia, conseguiu-se poupar as barragens com grandes albufeiras, mantendo-as assim para a produção durante a semana, onde a procura é maior.

Cabril agora já está nos 99,6%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mai 2016 às 00:24)

AnDré disse:


> É obrigada a descarregar... Mas não é preciso. O actual caudal de entrada é inferior ao caudal de saída necessário para a produção de energia.
> O que aconteceu foi que no fim-de-semana, devido à menor procura de energia, conseguiu-se poupar as barragens com grandes albufeiras, mantendo-as assim para a produção durante a semana, onde a procura é maior.
> 
> Cabril agora já está nos 99,6%.



Também têm de deixar espaço para os episódios de chuva desta semana, obviamente. 
O Castelo de Bode já está mais cheinho com tantas descargas do Cabril, certo?


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2016 às 00:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Também têm de deixar espaço para os episódios de chuva desta semana, obviamente.
> O Castelo de Bode já está mais cheinho com tantas descargas do Cabril, certo?



Segundo os dados da REN, Castelo de Bode nunca chegou a descarregar. A produzir à potência máxima conseguiu sempre escoar toda a água sem nunca descarregar. Apenas Cabril e Bouçã descarregaram. Agora, Castelo de Bode deve andar nos 95%.

Quanto à chuva dos próximos dias, sendo ela pontual, acho que não deverá suscitar problemas. Há uma semana que não chove, e a sul da Serra da Estrela a evapotranspiração tem sido elevada. Só dia 1 foi assim:






O que significa que teria que chover bastante para que o Zêzere voltasse a subir de forma significativa, de modo a que o caudal afluente fosse superior ao caudal necessário à produção de energia.

Eventos de instabilidade convectiva em Portugal têm pouca influência nos grandes rios. Há fenómenos localizados capazes de encher ribeiros. Mas pouco mais que isso.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (3 Mai 2016 às 09:43)

"Na Bacia do Guadiana, duas albufeiras estavam acima dos 80% da sua capacidade máxima, 4 entre os 50 e os 80% e 3 abaixo dos 50% da capacidade limite. Alqueva encontrava-se a 78,3% do seu limite.
Na Bacia do Sado, uma albufeira tinha quantidade de água armazenada superior a 80%. Cinco estavam entre os 50% e os 80% e 4 abaixo dos 50% da capacidade máxima. O Roxo, que abastece Beja, encontrava-se a 28,2% da sua capacidade limite."
Fonte


----------



## vamm (4 Mai 2016 às 12:54)

StormyAlentejo disse:


> "Na Bacia do Guadiana, duas albufeiras estavam acima dos 80% da sua capacidade máxima, 4 entre os 50 e os 80% e 3 abaixo dos 50% da capacidade limite. Alqueva encontrava-se a 78,3% do seu limite.
> Na Bacia do Sado, uma albufeira tinha quantidade de água armazenada superior a 80%. Cinco estavam entre os 50% e os 80% e 4 abaixo dos 50% da capacidade máxima. O Roxo, que abastece Beja, encontrava-se a 28,2% da sua capacidade limite."
> Fonte


A Barragem do Monte da Rocha, Ourique, está mesmo muito abaixo da capacidade.
Tirei esta foto há 3 semanas e, como podem ver, o solo abaixo do poço de descarga está bem verdinho e há imensas ilhas pelo meio.


----------



## david 6 (4 Mai 2016 às 14:11)

alguem sabe de um site para ver capacidade das barragens actualizado? queria saber da barregem de Montargil e da barragem do Maranhão, passei no domingo junto à de Montargil tinha bastante água e queria saber como está a capacidade porque vem ai uns dias de alguma chuva e estas barragens quando descarregam teem influência no Rio Sorraia na zona de Coruche


----------



## AnDré (4 Mai 2016 às 14:59)

david 6 disse:


> alguem sabe de um site para ver capacidade das barragens actualizado? queria saber da barregem de Montargil e da barragem do Maranhão, passei no domingo junto à de Montargil tinha bastante água e queria saber como está a capacidade porque vem ai uns dias de alguma chuva e estas barragens quando descarregam teem influência no Rio Sorraia na zona de Coruche



No dia 30 de Abril, a barragem de Montargil estava nos 97,5% e Maranhão nos 95,7%.

Na página do SNIRH dá para ver a cota diária da albufeira. Mais do que isso, não conheço.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mai 2016 às 00:30)

Pessoal, as barragens estão-se a preparar para a chuvada do fim-de-semana?


----------



## dahon (6 Mai 2016 às 00:40)

A Aguieira tem estado a produzir bem. Não sei até que ponto não vai afectar a queima pois o recinto é a beira rio.


----------



## AnDré (6 Mai 2016 às 00:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pessoal, as barragens estão-se a preparar para a chuvada do fim-de-semana?


Cabril está há dois dias com elevados índices de produtividade. A cota vai descendo lentamente. Está nos 98,6% para já.
Alto Lindoso também tem estado a turbinar. Está nos 92,6%.

A bacia do Douro espanhola está nos 94%. A cair toda a precipitação prevista, acho que o cais da Régua não passa sem nova cheia.

A bacia do Tejo espanhola está nos 73,3%. A barragens estão a meio, ou mesmo vazias no interior da península, mas junto à fronteira estão cheias. Alcantara segue nos 94%. Cheias nesta altura no Tejo, seriam uma catástrofe para a agricultura no Ribatejo. Vamos ver se se aguentam.

O Guadiana parece que finalmente poderá receber alguma água. Todas as barragens da bacia estão com bastante capacidade de encaixe. O próprio Alqueva agradece. De qualquer forma aqui, e ao contrário das outras bacias, muita da precipitação ficará retida nos solos, que se encontram já bastante secos.


----------



## huguh (6 Mai 2016 às 13:26)

AnDré disse:


> A bacia do Douro espanhola está nos 94%. A cair toda a precipitação prevista, acho que o cais da Régua não passa sem nova cheia.



já disse o mesmo... Acho que vai ser mais uma dor de cabeça para o dono daquele bar no cais..
Ia abrir no fim de semana das ultimas cheias e teve de retirar tudo, agora já está de novo com tudo pronto para abrir e se calha acontecer o mesmo acho que vai ser inédito..
Os barcos já circulam desde o inicio da semana quando ainda o rio estava com um caudal bem alto, ainda na quarta à noite o fundo dos barcos estava quase à altura do cais... Vamos ver, para já o caudal está normal


----------



## slbgdt (6 Mai 2016 às 16:30)

@AnDré  as barragens de Buendia e  Entrepēnas, raramente passam dos 20% devido ao trsnavase para o Segura


----------



## huguh (7 Mai 2016 às 20:13)

*Coimbra aciona plano de emergência para cheias*





Cidade de Coimbra em alerta devido ao perigo de cheias
*O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra, Manuel Machado, acionou o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações.*

A decisão de ativar o Plano Especial de Emergência para Cheias e Inundações (PEECI), no concelho de Coimbra, resulta do facto de as previsões apontarem para a "possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações em meios urbanos historicamente mais vulneráveis", a partir do final da tarde, princípio da noite deste sábado.

Além do comunicado da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil (ANPC), alertando, entre outros aspetos, para a possibilidade de se registarem inundações, o presidente do município também justifica a medida com a admissível "grande aglomeração de pessoas" na cidade, por causa da Queima das Fitas, que teve início na sexta-feira.

É "previsível grande aglomeração de pessoas", este sábado e domingo, dia para o qual está programado o cortejo da Queima das Fitas, período que coincide com "as fases de maior precipitação", de acordo com a Proteção Civil, sublinha o mesmo comunicado da autarquia, enviado à agência Lusa.

"Foram já acionados todos os dispositivos municipais de Proteção Civil, necessários e adequados à situação meteorológica e correspondente realização desta festa académica", acrescenta a Câmara de Coimbra.

Contactada pela agência Lusa, a Proteção Civil não tinha, até às 18.30 horas, registo de qualquer ocorrência relevante no concelho de Coimbra, provocada pelo estado do tempo, apesar de chover e de o vento soprar com alguma intensidade.


Leia mais: Coimbra aciona plano de emergência para cheias http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/coi...gencia-para-cheias-5162977.html#ixzz47zzs7yby


----------



## kikofra (7 Mai 2016 às 20:46)

Há previsões do Mondego deitar fora?


----------



## AnDré (8 Mai 2016 às 09:25)

kikofra disse:


> Há previsões do Mondego deitar fora?


Acho que a Aguieira não deverá descarregar. No entanto, devido ao assoreamento do rio, só o facto da mesma turbinar à potência máxima, é sinal de alerta nas margens do Mondego em Coimbra. 

Entretanto o caudal do Zêzere, ao chegar a Cabril, já voltou a subir bastante. A albufeira está de novo nos 98,9%.


----------



## PedroRaposeira (8 Mai 2016 às 13:00)

Cabril 99.5%
A receber 342 m3/s 
É capaz de ser complicado para o vale do tejo....


----------



## slbgdt (8 Mai 2016 às 14:56)

PedroRaposeira disse:


> Cabril 99.5%
> A receber 342 m3/s
> É capaz de ser complicado para o vale do tejo....



Como era expectavel Cabril já iniciou descargas


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 16:34)

Cabril nos 99,9%.
e continua a receber mais do que descarrega


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mai 2016 às 17:13)

Rio Zêzere em Barroca. A corrente é jeitosa de facto.


----------



## huguh (8 Mai 2016 às 18:02)

Cabril já "abriu as goelas "
+ de 500m3/s


----------



## cova beira (8 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

o Zêzere por aqui está com o maior caudal que vi este ano e com a chuva que ainda esta para cair vai dar problemas para o Tejo


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 18:18)

cova beira disse:


> o Zêzere por aqui está com o maior caudal que vi este ano e com a chuva que ainda esta para cair vai dar problemas para o Tejo


Tudo depende do Castelo de Bode, não sei a quantas vai essa barragem...


----------



## meko60 (8 Mai 2016 às 19:35)

Boas.
Passei na barragem de Castelo de Bode 4ª feira passada, numa zona bem a montante da barragem e o panorama era este:




Deve estar a 95/100% da capacidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mai 2016 às 21:29)

meko60 disse:


> Boas.
> Passei na barragem de Castelo de Bode 4ª feira passada, numa zona bem a montante da barragem e o panorama era este:
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom o nosso Zêzere cheio  Será que em Constância chega mais água do Tejo ou do Zêzere?


----------



## slbgdt (8 Mai 2016 às 22:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tudo depende do Castelo de Bode, não sei a quantas vai essa barragem...



Pelo caudal em Almourol está a encaixar as descargas.
À meia noite de quinta-feira estava a 90% castelo de bode


----------



## FJC (8 Mai 2016 às 22:39)

Boa noite!
Partilho aqui imagens da Barragem da Bouçã e do Cabril a descarregarem durante o dia de hoje. Cabril agora a descarregar cerca de 560 m3/s.
Fonte: Facebook Edgar Silva.


----------



## efcm (9 Mai 2016 às 00:47)

AnDré disse:


> O caudal do Douro vindo de Espanha voltou a aumentar nas últimas horas.
> 
> As descargas em Cabril mantém-se estáveis.



Queria perceber onde se pode consultar estes dados

Já andei as voltas no site do SNIRH e não encontro esta informação, alguem me pode dar uma ajuda


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 00:53)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> Partilho aqui imagens da Barragem da Bouçã e do Cabril a descarregarem durante o dia de hoje. Cabril agora a descarregar cerca de 560 m3/s.
> Fonte: Facebook Edgar Silva.


Muito bom, como gostava de ver isso!


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 01:18)

efcm disse:


> Queria perceber onde se pode consultar estes dados
> 
> Já andei as voltas no site do SNIRH e não encontro esta informação, alguem me pode dar uma ajuda



Tens aqui: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=2
É pena não dar é para ver em tempo real mais barragens, isso é que era assunto


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 01:31)

slbgdt disse:


> Pelo caudal em Almourol está a encaixar as descargas.
> À meia noite de quinta-feira estava a 90% castelo de bode



Sim, pelo menos até ao inicio da noite, o caudal do Tejo em Almourol era praticamente nulo. Ou seja, nem Castelo de Bode, nem o Fratel estavam a debitar caudal.

Alcantara, em Espanha, também tem estado a encaixar volume. Está de momento nos 95% e com um caudal de entrada nos 555m3/s.


----------



## Dematos (9 Mai 2016 às 02:05)

A barragem da Pracana tem estado a descarregar bem, neste momento está a 1,5m para "transbordar"!


----------



## slbgdt (9 Mai 2016 às 06:41)

Alto lindoso segue com 337.84, a 16 centímetros da Cota máxima


----------



## ac_cernax (9 Mai 2016 às 09:33)

Barragem do Cabril a descarregar ontem

Fonte: Facebook Sertã Turismo


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Mai 2016 às 10:47)

Cabril e Miranda continuam a descarregar e parece que nada lhes pára.

Alto Lindoso começou as descargas, mas ainda pode encaixar mais.

Caudal do Tejo disparou, a barragem do Fratel também está a descarregar. Vamos ver como é que o Ribatejo aguenta.


----------



## PedroRaposeira (9 Mai 2016 às 10:59)

Começou a dança na bacia do tejo e não pára de chover....
Alguém sabe como está o Castelo do bode????


----------



## PedroRaposeira (9 Mai 2016 às 11:54)

Alguém sabe como está o sorraia....


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 12:40)

pela Régua o Douro desde ontem também já subiu e já inunda a zona mais baixa à beira das pontes e o cais lá situado
o cais da Régua ainda se mantém sem água e ainda há muitos barcos lá atracados. se subir mais estes barcos têm que sair todos daqui


----------



## PedroRaposeira (9 Mai 2016 às 12:57)

Bacia do  Tejo com aviso de cheia...
Caudais de 2000 m3 
Novo comunicado da ANPC as 16h00


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 13:43)

*Proteção Civil de Santarém alerta para cheias nas próximas horas*
*Agravamento súbito e significativo dos caudais libertados pelas barragens espanholas deverá provocar o galgamento de margens e cheias na bacia do Tejo em Portugal a partir desta tarde*

O agravamento súbito e significativo dos caudais libertados pelas barragens espanholas deverá provocar o galgamento de margens e cheias na bacia do Tejo em Portugal a partir desta tarde, alerta a Proteção Civil.

Com esse aumento dos caudais, que *“são agora de 1.500 metros cúbicos por segundo [m3/s], é expectável a ocorrência de episódios de cheias na bacia do Tejo em Portugal nas próximas seis a oito horas"*, disse à agência Lusa, cerca das 12:00, o comandante distrital da Proteção Civil de Santarém.

Mário Silvestre explicou que, "decorrente da precipitação que se tem sentido no distrito de Santarém, mas essencialmente das descargas das barragens espanholas e portuguesas, os níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo têm vindo a aumentar, podendo atingir os 2.000 m3/s em Almourol”.

O responsável referiu ainda que é previsível o galgamento da margem direita do rio Tejo, com a submersão de zonas ribeirinhas na Golegã, no cais de Tancos (em Vila Nova da Barquinha), na zona baixa de Constância e em Reguengo do Alviela (Santarém).

_*Não é possível ainda quantificar exatamente os impactos das cheias"*_, observou Mário Silvestre.

A Proteção Civil alertou as populações para adotarem medidas de proteção, tais como retirar equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens, recolher os animais para locais seguros e não atravessar com viaturas ou a pé estradas ou zonas alagadas.

O responsável pelo Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém pede ainda à população "que se mantenha informada através dos órgãos de comunicação social ou dos agentes de proteção civil, desenvolvendo as ações necessárias para a sua proteção, da sua família e dos seus bens".

Também os Bombeiros Municipais de Santarém lançaram entretanto um aviso, referindo que na madrugada de terça-feira é previsível a submersão da Estrada Nacional 365 em Palhais, entre a ribeira de Santarém e Alcanhões e entre a ponte do Alviela e o Pombalinho, *“isolando a povoação de Reguengo do Alviela”*.

Prevê-se ainda a submersão do Caminho Municipal 1348, entre a ribeira de Santarém e Vale Figueira.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 14:01)

huguh disse:


> pela Régua o Douro desde ontem também já subiu e já inunda a zona mais baixa à beira das pontes e o cais lá situado
> o cais da Régua ainda se mantém sem água e ainda há muitos barcos lá atracados. se subir mais estes barcos têm que sair todos daqui



tal como tinha dito, já não há barcos no cais da Régua
Alguns passaram para o cais de Lamego na outra margem (na foto), e outros já foram mesmo embora e estão a descer o rio talvez para o cais à beira da ponte de Mosteirô onde costumam estar no inverno


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 14:06)

*Barragem do Castelo do Bode em descarga
*
A barragem de Castelo do Bode atingiu a sua quota máxima (cerca de 120 metros) e já começou a efetuar descargas, quer pelos descarregadores de fundo quer pelos de superfície.
Este ano já é a segunda vez que a barragem procede a descargas. A primeira vez aconteceu de 14 a 17 de fevereiro. 
Estas descargas vão aumentar significativamente os caudais do rio Zêzere e Tejo, na zona de Constância.


----------



## nipnip (9 Mai 2016 às 15:39)

Miranda do Douro com caudal de saída de praticamente 1000 m3/s... Acho que está na altura dos barcos que ainda restam na régua zarparem e o pessoal que tem espaços comerciais no cais começarem a desmontar novamente...


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 15:55)

ainda restam 2 ou 3 barcos na outra margem do cais de Lamego mas se o rio subir muito também têm de sair de lá
quanto ao cais da Régua, o café lá situado abriu na sexta feira à noite... parece que não vai durar mais do que 3 dias aberto


----------



## slbgdt (9 Mai 2016 às 16:41)

Almourol sobe para um caudal de 1120 mts cúbicos


----------



## PedroRaposeira (9 Mai 2016 às 17:05)

Alnourol deve chegar aos 2000 m3s


----------



## JCARL (9 Mai 2016 às 17:43)

efcm disse:


> Queria perceber onde se pode consultar estes dados
> 
> Já andei as voltas no site do SNIRH e não encontro esta informação, alguem me pode dar uma ajuda



O endereço da página é:

http://snirh.apambiente.pt/pda/?simbolo_da_estacao=16K/02A


----------



## JCARL (9 Mai 2016 às 17:54)

*SNIRH - Sistema de Vigilância e Alerta de Recursos Hídricos (SVARH)*

Na Pág. principal escolher: DADOS DE BASE / INUNDAÇÕES / SVARH:

http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=2&idItem=5.1


----------



## Gongas (9 Mai 2016 às 19:31)

O Mondego segue muito alto, depois das fortes chuvas de hoje se a barragem da Aguieira abrir as comportas, deve voltar a inundar as margens e pôr mesmo em causa a realização da queima.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 19:37)

Dados das barragens no dia de ontem


----------



## Templariu (9 Mai 2016 às 20:12)

Descargas no Castelo de Bode


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 20:33)




----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2016 às 20:41)

O Fratel aumentou as descargas para 1147m3/s (19h).

A Almourol estavam a chegar, às 18h45, 1293m3/s.


----------



## huguh (9 Mai 2016 às 21:20)

o Douro por aqui subiu durante a tarde, não muito mas de forma ligeira lá foi subindo
Aqui uma foto algo humorística do quão fartos se anda por cá de tanta cheia


----------



## srr (9 Mai 2016 às 22:11)

Desculpem o  off...mas como coloco aqui fotos e videos ?


----------



## srr (9 Mai 2016 às 22:14)

Vejam com o  som alto, para colar mais á realidade, tal como se estivessem lá presentes.


----------



## Templariu (9 Mai 2016 às 23:11)

*Controlo da altura de água na albufeira*
09/05/2016
Altura de Água: 120,91m
Mínimo do Mês: 119,92m
Máximo do Mês: 120,91m

*Controlo de Caudais*
08/05/2016
Caudal descarregado médio diário(m3/s): 0.00
Caudal turbinado médio diário(m3/s): 16.51

*fonte: http://castelodebode.blogspot.pt/*


----------



## srr (9 Mai 2016 às 23:33)

Zezere a Desaguar no Tejo 09 05 2016 ;


----------



## srr (9 Mai 2016 às 23:59)




----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 00:26)

*Caudais do Tejo inundam zonas baixas em Santarém*
*Comandante distrital da Proteção Civil de Santarém diz que a situação vai estabilizar nas próximas horas*

Os caudais do rio Tejo subiram esta segunda-feira à tarde, inundando as zonas baixas de algumas localidades ribeirinhas do distrito de Santarém, e vão estabilizar nas próximas horas, disse fonte da Proteção Civil.

_*"Decorrente da precipitação que se tem sentido no distrito, mas essencialmente das descargas das barragens espanholas e portuguesas, os níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo têm vindo a aumentar",*_ disse à agência Lusa o comandante distrital da Proteção Civil de Santarém, Mário Silvestre, ao final da tarde, notando que "o rio ainda está dentro do leito".

De acordo com o responsável, o maior caudal lançado pelo conjunto das barragens com influência no rio Tejo foi de 1.669 metros cúbicos por segundo (m3/s), registado às 15:00 desta segunda-feira.

Os valores vão manter-se nas próximas horas, acrescentou.

_*"Ainda não há cheia, mas a jusante de Almourol ainda se vai continuar a sentir a subida dos níveis das águas, refletindo o pico das descargas"*_, destacou Mário Silvestre, admitindo que o potencial de ocorrerem cheias é “muito significativo”.

O responsável lembrou as barragens "atestadas", a "probabilidade de ocorrência de mais precipitação" e ainda "a variável da maré", que poderá afetar as localidades de Salvaterra de Magos e Cartaxo, zonas com fortes influências da maré.

Até às 22:00, "os caudais vão estabilizar nos 1.600 m3/s devido a um trabalho de articulação entre a Proteção Civil e a EDP Produção", afirmou.

A atualização da situação será feita através de comunicados da Proteção Civil de quatro em quatro horas.

As autoridades aconselham a população a retirar das zonas confinantes das linhas de água equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens, a retirar os animais para locais seguros, a não atravessar com viaturas ou a pé estradas ou zonas alagadas e a manter-se informada através da comunicação social e da Proteção Civil.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 12:44)

*Gestão das descargas das barragens deve manter Tejo dentro das margens*

O comandante distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém prevê que o rio Tejo se deverá manter dentro das margens. A barragem de Castelo do Bode encontra-se com a capacidade de armazenamento em 97%.

O comandante distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém admitiu esta terça-feira que a gestão das descargas das barragens portuguesas e espanholas deve permitir manter o rio Tejo “dentro das margens”, permanecendo, contudo, a possibilidade de ocorrência de cheias.

Mário Silvestre disse à agência Lusa que, tendo as barragens espanholas debitado às 8h00 cerca de mil metros cúbicos de água por segundo, foi acertado com a EDP Produção que as barragens portuguesas mantenham caudais estáveis e não descarreguem para o Tejo mais que 1.600 metros cúbicos por segundo, permitindo que o rio permaneça “dentro das margens”.

Segundo o comandante, a barragem de Castelo do Bode encontra-se com a sua capacidade de armazenamento em 97%.

Mário Silvestre adiantou que não existe informação de qualquer povoação isolada ou via cortada devido a galgamento das margens do Tejo, admitindo que possam existir alguns alagamentos provocados por afluentes ou pela saturação dos solos.

Questionado sobre o histórico da ocorrência de uma situação do género nesta altura do ano, o comandante afirmou ser preciso recuar ao final dos anos 1940, início de 1950, para encontrar referências a uma cheia em maio, na altura com maiores dimensões do que os valores registados nesta altura.

Há dois anos, registou-se uma subida das águas do rio em abril, recordou.

A Proteção Civil mantém as recomendações às populações para que retirem das zonas normalmente inundáveis equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens e que levem os animais para locais seguros, retirando os rebanhos que se encontram nas zonas inundáveis.

É ainda recomendado que não sejam atravessadas estradas ou zonas alagadas com viaturas ou a pé.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 14:02)

o Douro por aqui subiu desde ontem mas ainda não inunda a maior parte do cais da Régua, apenas a zona mais baixa
Mantêm-se os mesmos 2 barcos que já estavam ontem no cais da outra margem e ainda têm alguma altura de cais para estarem lá atracados. vamos ver se se vão aguentar por lá


----------



## AnDré (10 Mai 2016 às 14:22)

Ontem o Alqueva atingiu os 148m de cota, um valor que já não atingia desde 25 de Junho. Muito por culpa da bombagem feita no fim-de-semana. Ainda assim, está muito longe de encher - a cota máxima é de 152m.

A chuva na Beira Baixa fez também encher o rio Ocreza. O caudal médio de entrada na barragem de Pracana foi de 181m3/s, quase o mesmo que o Mondego a chegar à Aguieira.


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 15:29)

mais 2 vídeos que encontrei, Castelo de Bode e Belver


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 18:28)

Por aqui o Douro desde manhã subiu muito ligeiramente, apenas uns cms
Entretanto os barcos aproveitaram o caudal não estar a subir e já foram embora






No cais o rio ainda não inundou os espaços comerciais, está desde ontem "à porta"
Uma fotografia que encontrei no facebook. Autora: Emília Júlio


----------



## huguh (10 Mai 2016 às 19:47)

Afinal já percebi porque os barcos foram embora, o rio deve ir subir nas próximas horas
os bombeiros também já estão a retirar tudo do café à beira rio


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mai 2016 às 23:39)

Cabril continua as descargas, o caudal de entrada já vai em 600 m3/s.

O caudal do Fratel também disparou para os 1000 m3/s, a barragem é obrigada a descarregar. 

Almourol vai com um caudal de 1500 m3/s 

Miranda continua constante nas descargas para o Douro, já o Alto Lindoso deve estar com inveja das barragens do Zêzere e Tejo 

Era interessante ver fotos de Constância e ver qual dos rios é que vem com mais água.


----------



## srr (11 Mai 2016 às 00:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabril continua as descargas, o caudal de entrada já vai em 600 m3/s.
> 
> O caudal do Fratel também disparou para os 1000 m3/s, a barragem é obrigada a descarregar.
> 
> ...



Ontem era 
o Zezere


----------



## Dematos (11 Mai 2016 às 01:38)

A barragem da Pracana continua a descarregar bem, com os 2 descarregadores; pelas 15h estava a 1m e qualquer coisa da cota máxima!


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2016 às 13:41)

o rio Douro aqui subiu um pouco desde ontem
já inunda todo o cais da Régua mas não chegou ainda a entrar dentro do café da beira rio


----------



## Agreste (11 Mai 2016 às 18:04)

apesar da muita chuva o Andévalo e o Chança pouco subiram embora o Andévalo esteja 92%...


----------



## Templariu (11 Mai 2016 às 19:05)

Barragem do Castelo de Bode
Hoje às 17h20


----------



## Templariu (11 Mai 2016 às 19:11)




----------



## slbgdt (11 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Cabril continua as descargas, o caudal de entrada já vai em 600 m3/s.
> 
> O caudal do Fratel também disparou para os 1000 m3/s, a barragem é obrigada a descarregar.
> 
> ...




O Alto Lindoso produz mais a 50% que Cabril Bouçã e Castelo de Bode juntos


----------



## huguh (11 Mai 2016 às 20:03)

*Caudais do Tejo vão aumentar nas próximas horas*
*Além da chuva, as descargas das barragens portuguesas e espanholas poderão provocar inundações*

O nível das águas do rio Tejo deverá aumentar nas próximas horas devido às descargas das barragens espanholas e portuguesas, sendo aguardado um novo 'pico' dos caudais por volta das 21:00, alertou a Proteção Civil de Santarém.

"Consolida-se assim a probabilidade de um episódio de cheia", pode ler-se no comunicado enviado às 15:00 pelo Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém. A situação decorre "da precipitação que se tem sentido no distrito, mas essencialmente das descargas das barragens espanholas e portuguesas", explica o comando. Na mesma nota, o CDOS alertou que "os níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo têm vindo a aumentar e podem atingir os 2.000 metros cúbicos por segundo (m3/s) em Almourol nas próximas seis a oito horas".

A saída do rio das suas margens implica normalmente a inundação de zonas baixas, nomeadamente em Constância e Tancos (Vila Nova da Barquinha), e de algumas vias em vários concelhos do distrito de Santarém, com a possibilidade de isolamento da povoação de Reguengo do Alviela (Santarém), situação que chegou a estar prevista para a madrugada de terça-feira.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Subida «atípica» do Douro na Régua causa transtornos a negócios e à navegação*
* A subida do caudal do rio Douro, «completamente atípica» para um mês de maio, levou à retirada de equipamentos de um bar e loja de artesanato do cais da Régua e suspendeu parcialmente a navegação turística. *

Em abril, uma cheia submergiu todo o cais fluvial de Peso da Régua e os edifícios ali instalados. Um dia antes da inauguração com nova gestão foi necessário retirar os equipamentos do bar, o mesmo que entretanto abriu ao público e de onde, na terça-feira, foi necessário voltar a retirar os materiais.

O responsável pela proteção civil municipal, Manuel Saraiva, disse à agência Lusa que o caudal galgou o cais na terça-feira à noite, mas não chegou a entrar nos edifícios. Entretanto, durante a noite a situação foi estabilizando e o rio desceu do cais.

"Mas continuamos numa situação muito instável, estamos atentos às descargas das barragens espanholas e aos caudais dos afluentes do rio Douro, por causa da chuva que tem caído na região", referiu.

Manuel Saraiva fala numa situação "completamente atípica" para o mês de maio e referiu que, desde que assumiu estas funções há 11 anos, "nunca se verificou uma situação destes nesta altura do ano".

Este ano já foi necessário, segundo o responsável, limpar "pelo menos seis vezes" a zona ribeirinha da Régua, desde o cais, à ciclovia ou o parque infantil e sanitários, uma situação que está a causar grandes transtornos.

A subida do rio está também a causar grandes transtornos à navegação turística.

Durante a cheia de abril, a navegação ficou suspensa e foi reabrindo, posteriormente, conforme as equipas da Administração dos Portos do Douro, Leixões e Viana do Castelo (APDL) foram repondo a balizagem no rio e limpando o lixo flutuante.

Agora, a navegação foi de novo suspensa, nomeadamente as eclusagens nas barragens, podendo os barcos navegar nas albufeiras.

A APDL, gestora da Via Navegável do Douro, alerta, num aviso à navegação, "para a extrema necessidade de cuidado na prática da navegação nos troços abertos, tendo em conta a existência de objetos flutuantes em suspensão e à menor visibilidade dos mesmos, bem como aos caudais variáveis".

António Pinto, da empresa Douro à Vela, fala "num mês de meio muito atípico", já que o rio leva "muita água e tem muitas correntes".

"Está a ser um mês muito complicado. Este mês costuma ser muito bom para o negócio e já foi à vida. Muito prejuízo, muto prejuízo", afirmou à agência Lusa.

António Pinto disse que, por norma, os meses de abril e maio "são já de muita procura turística no Douro". "Muitos clientes, muitos pedidos e este ano a situação está muito complicada", frisou.

O operador turístico espera que a partir de quinta-feira a situação no Douro normalize.


----------



## FJC (11 Mai 2016 às 21:43)

slbgdt disse:


> O Alto Lindoso produz mais a 50% que Cabril Bouçã e Castelo de Bode juntos


 
boa noite
podes argumentar esta tua afirmação!? É que não percebi bem o que querias dizer.
obrigado


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mai 2016 às 22:07)

Miranda a tentar controlar o caudal do Douro, mas não consegue, está a 99%, caudal de entrada continua nos 1000 m3/s.

Cabril continua a 99%, com caudal de entrada de 400 m3/s, obviamente a descarregar. Fratel está basicamente igual a Miranda.

Almourol já vai nos 1700 m3/s, o Tejo está nervoso.


----------



## AnDré (11 Mai 2016 às 22:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Miranda a tentar controlar o caudal do Douro, mas não consegue, está a 99%, caudal de entrada continua nos 1000 m3/s.
> 
> Cabril continua a 99%, com caudal de entrada de 400 m3/s, obviamente a descarregar. Fratel está basicamente igual a Miranda.
> 
> Almourol já vai nos 1700 m3/s, o Tejo está nervoso.



As barragens portuguesas no rio Douro têm albufeiras residuais, ou seja, com pouca capacidade de encaixe.
O caudal do Douro a vir de Espanha tem sido, nas últimas horas, na ordem dos 1000m3/s. Mesmo que Miranda estivesse nos 0%, levaria pouco mais de 7 horas a atingir os 100%. 

O rio Guadiana, em Monte da Vinha está com um caudal de 51,8m3/s. Se não estou em erro, é o maior caudal da temporada.


----------



## efcm (12 Mai 2016 às 01:37)

Alguem tem dados recentes sobre as barragens do sul que estavam "fraquinhas" antes destas chuvas pelo sul


----------



## talingas (12 Mai 2016 às 03:37)

Pode não ser das barragens mais relevantes mas gostava de saber como estará a barragem da Póvoa e Meadas.. Vi hoje uma notícia que apontava para que esta estivesse "cheia", coisa que nunca vi.. Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre o assunto?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Mai 2016 às 03:41)

FJC disse:


> boa noite
> podes argumentar esta tua afirmação!? É que não percebi bem o que querias dizer.
> obrigado


A potência instalada no Lindoso é de 630MW. Muito mais que as outras 3 juntas.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Mai 2016 às 07:26)

FJC disse:


> boa noite
> podes argumentar esta tua afirmação!? É que não percebi bem o que querias dizer.
> obrigado



Alto Lindoso produz na máxima capacidade 630 MWh 
No Zêzere Cabril-106 Bouçã 50 e Castelo de Bode 155. 
Ou seja um total de 311 MWh. Sendo que Touvedo (responsável pela regularização do caudal turbinado pelo Alto Lindoso(250mt3) tem uma potência instalada de 20 MWh


----------



## slbgdt (12 Mai 2016 às 07:32)

AnDré disse:


> As barragens portuguesas no rio Douro têm albufeiras residuais, ou seja, com pouca capacidade de encaixe.
> O caudal do Douro a vir de Espanha tem sido, nas últimas horas, na ordem dos 1000m3/s. Mesmo que Miranda estivesse nos 0%, levaria pouco mais de 7 horas a atingir os 100%.
> 
> O rio Guadiana, em Monte da Vinha está com um caudal de 51,8m3/s. Se não estou em erro, é o maior caudal da temporada.



Eu diria que é inexistente essa capacidade de encaixe 

Confirmo Monte da Vinha, nunca andou com tanta água.
Mas ai é bem vinda, não falta capacidade de encaixe.

É nestas alturas que acho, que fazia falta um pequeno Alqueva no Tejo. 
De modo a reduzir o impacto da sua quase seca no Verão e aproveitamento destes caudais de cheia


----------



## meko60 (12 Mai 2016 às 09:49)

Bom dia.

As barragens do rio Douro são classificadas como sendo de - fio de água - o que quer dizer que só turbinam o caudal que passa nesse momento e que a sua capacidade de armazenamento é residual. Para se ter uma ideia da  nossa situação hidráulica, deixo o link da REN da estatística diária.

http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.p...acao/Paginas/EstatisticaDiariaHidraulica.aspx


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2016 às 13:27)

talingas disse:


> Pode não ser das barragens mais relevantes mas gostava de saber como estará a barragem da Póvoa e Meadas.. Vi hoje uma notícia que apontava para que esta estivesse "cheia", coisa que nunca vi.. Alguém sabe alguma coisa sobre o assunto?


Eu falei com um amigo de lá e ele disse que a barragem está completamente cheia...


----------



## huguh (12 Mai 2016 às 13:54)

*Preocupação com as cheias mantém-se*

Apesar da chuva ter diminuído de intensidade nas últimas horas, a meteorologia e a proteção civil continuam atentas à precipitação e, sobretudo, ao caudal debitados pelas barragens que afetam a bacia do Tejo, em Portugal e Espanha, mantendo o alerta para a possibilidade de cheias.

Já em termos de caudais do rio Tejo, o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém informou ás 10h00, que "decorrente da precipitação que se tem sentido em Portugal e também em Espanha, as barragens apresentam valores de armazenamento muito elevados, situação que gerou um aumento dos níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo. Mantendo-se a situação atual, prevê-se que os caudais lançados no Rio Tejo possam atingir os 2000m3/s em Almourol, ao longo do dia de hoje".

O CDOS de Santarém refere ainda que "às 20h45h de ontem, o rio galgou as suas margens, na zona do Patacão/Alpiarça, inundando alguns campos agrícolas e na zona da Quinta do Paúl, com os efeitos idênticos – Inundação dos terrenos junto à quinta".

Além deste cenário, há registo do corte dos caminhos municipais 1, 7 e 30, na zona da Brôa (Azinhaga, Golegã) e do Paul do Boquilobo (Riachos, Torres Noavs).

"É espectável nas próximas horas, uma manutenção dos caudais do rio Tejo, mantendo-se assim a elevada probabilidade de cheia", completa o CDOS.


----------



## talingas (12 Mai 2016 às 16:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu falei com um amigo de lá e ele disse que a barragem está completamente cheia...



Obrigado pela informação!  Gostava de ver a Povoa bem cheia, nunca a vi fazer descargas de topo...


----------



## huguh (12 Mai 2016 às 17:19)

por aqui o Douro vai fazendo das suas e Miranda vai aumentando as descargas também.

De lembrar que este domingo temos mais uma edição da Meia Maratona do Douro e que tem partida precisamente na Barragem da Régua.
O ano passado por exemplo deu em direto na tvi24, se este ano der na tv vai ser um belo cenário da barragem a descarregar e as cheias na Régua


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2016 às 19:26)

huguh disse:


> por aqui o Douro vai fazendo das suas e Miranda vai aumentando as descargas também.



E aumentaram tanto em Miranda, como no Fratel. Miranda com 1355m3 e Fratel com 1211m3/s.
Aumentou também Cabril. Depois de uma redução para a casa dos 300, voltou aos 445m3/s. Isto, a juntar aos afluentes do Tejo portugueses, mais as descargas de Pracana... É expectável um aumento do caudal do Tejo em Almourol, que seguia, às 17h nos 1659m3/s.

O caudal do Guadiana em Monte da Vinha superou os 100m3/s. Segue com 103,37m3/s e em ritmo ascendente!
Mas como disse o @slbgdt, o Alqueva bem precisa... Atingiu a cota 148,33m ontem. Tem muito, mas muito espaço de encaixe. Bem que suportava os excedentes do Douro e do Tejo.


----------



## FJC (12 Mai 2016 às 20:52)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> A potência instalada no Lindoso é de 630MW. Muito mais que as outras 3 juntas.


Boa noite!
Sim, produz, mas esta-se a falar em descargas, porque em potência, existem muitas variáveis. Desde anos de construção das Barragens (mais de 40 anos de diferença), zonas geográficas, etc. Sou suspeito, por acompanhar desde infância as cheias do Zêzere, mas potência de produção é uma coisa, caudal do Rio é outra. Por exemplo, o Cabril foi durante muitos anos a Barragem mais alta do pais e a Albufeira de Castelo de Bode a maior em volume. Mais , número de grupos, potência instalada por unidade, etc.....
Mas sim, tens razão na tua afirmação!
Cumprimento

Nota:
O *rio Zêzere* é o segundo maior rio exclusivamente português, após o rio Mondego. A sua bacia hidrográfica tem 5043 km² (dos quais 1056 km² pertencem ao rio Nabão). Os grandes desníveis, aliados ao caudal de água (por vezes superior a 10 000 m³/s.), representam uma notável riqueza hidroelétrica, aproveitada em três barragens (Bouçã, Cabril e Castelo de Bode), que produzem anualmente* 700 GWh.*

Barragem Alto Lindoso - 

Energia produzida em ano médio : *948 GWh*

Fonte Wikipedia.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mai 2016 às 22:35)

FJC disse:


> Nota:
> O *rio Zêzere* é o segundo maior rio exclusivamente português, após o rio Mondego. A sua bacia hidrográfica tem 5043 km² (dos quais 1056 km² pertencem ao rio Nabão). Os grandes desníveis, aliados ao caudal de água (por vezes superior a 10 000 m³/s.), representam uma notável riqueza hidroelétrica, aproveitada em três barragens (Bouçã, Cabril e Castelo de Bode), que produzem anualmente* 700 GWh.*
> 
> Barragem Alto Lindoso -
> ...



10000m3/s? Acho que há um zero a mais. O autor quereria dizer "por vezes superior a 1000m3/s".
Até porque o caudal máximo de descarga, para que Castelo de Bode está preparado, é 4000m3/s.

Entretanto Cabril voltou a diminuir o volume de descarga, mas Fratel mantem os 1200m3/s. A Almourol estão a chegar 1800m3/s.

E mesmo com o elevado caudal de saída das barragens espanholas, na bacia do Tejo, a albufeira de Alcantara (Espanha) continua a acumular água a um ritmo actual de 420m3/s.
Está a 97,8%.

A partir de amanhã os caudais deverão começar gradualmente a descer, com o fim da precipitação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Mai 2016 às 01:05)

FJC disse:


> o Cabril foi durante muitos anos a Barragem mais alta do pais



Continua a ser! 136 metros de altura


----------



## slbgdt (13 Mai 2016 às 07:07)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite!
> Sim, produz, mas esta-se a falar em descargas, porque em potência, existem muitas variáveis. Desde anos de construção das Barragens (mais de 40 anos de diferença), zonas geográficas, etc. Sou suspeito, por acompanhar desde infância as cheias do Zêzere, mas potência de produção é uma coisa, caudal do Rio é outra. Por exemplo, o Cabril foi durante muitos anos a Barragem mais alta do pais e a Albufeira de Castelo de Bode a maior em volume. Mais , número de grupos, potência instalada por unidade, etc.....
> Mas sim, tens razão na tua afirmação!
> Cumprimento
> ...



Alto Lindoso aproveita a cascata do Lima, em que o Rio desce rapidamente dos 220 mts na fronteira para menos de 50 à entrada de Ponte da Barca.
Aliás o aproveitamento já é centenário, apenas foi desativada a Central Hidroeléctrica do Lindoso.
Quanta à altura o @guisilva5000  já respondeu.
Em termos de Volume, em comparação cabem 2 Lindosos em Cabril e 3 em Castelo de Bode.
Por sua vez cabem 4 e mais uns paus, Castelos de Bode no Alqueva.

Quanto ao caudal é equivalente ao Lima e ao Cávado.
10000 mts cúbicos só seriam possíveis no Douro e talvez no Tejo.

Já agora para teres ideia, na construção da Barragem de Aldeavilla, na fronteira Portugal/Espanha, o Douro registou 9000 mts cúbicos e terá sido a maior cheia de sempre do Douro, se comparares a área hidrográfica do Douro e a do Zêzere percebes que seria impossível esse caudal no Zêzere.

Como o @AnDré  referiu Castelo de Bode tem capacidade máxima de descarga de 5000 mts cúbicos. 
Sendo as barragens e respectivas capacidade de descarga baseadas nas cheias milenares.


----------



## JCARL (13 Mai 2016 às 12:10)

AnDré disse:


> *Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2015*
> 
> *Link's úteis:*
> 
> ...



Um link com interesse que podia ser colocado era:

http://cnpgb.apambiente.pt/gr_barragens/gbportugal/Lista.htm

contém as características das barragens


----------



## huguh (13 Mai 2016 às 16:56)

Os caudais têm vindo a estabilizar nas últimas horas, embora por aqui o Douro ainda siga bem alto e inunde todo o cais.



huguh disse:


> De lembrar que este domingo temos mais uma edição da Meia Maratona do Douro e que tem partida precisamente na Barragem da Régua.
> O ano passado por exemplo deu em direto na tvi24, se este ano der na tv vai ser um belo cenário da barragem a descarregar e as cheias na Régua



Está confirmado, domingo a partir das 10h na tvi24 vai dar em direto a corrida.
A não ser que o rio baixe daqui até lá, a partida é da barragem da Régua, logo para os interessados de certeza que vamos ter belas imagens da barragem e depois das cheias na chegada à Régua.


----------



## FJC (13 Mai 2016 às 21:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso aproveita a cascata do Lima, em que o Rio desce rapidamente dos 220 mts na fronteira para menos de 50 à entrada de Ponte da Barca.
> Aliás o aproveitamento já é centenário, apenas foi desativada a Central Hidroeléctrica do Lindoso.
> Quanta à altura o @guisilva5000  já respondeu.
> Em termos de Volume, em comparação cabem 2 Lindosos em Cabril e 3 em Castelo de Bode.
> ...



Boas.
Fiz copy/Past e não vi essa afirmação. Desculpa/Desculpem por isso.
O caudal, e capacidade do Zêzere eu sei de cor, até sei porque o Cabril descarrega mais do descarregador de superfície da margem direita que a esquerda, e porque a Bouçã utiliza agora o descarregador de fundo.
Máximo de descarga do Cabril é de 2200m3/s. 1000 por cada descarregador de superfície e 200 pelo de fundo.

Só não percebi o que querias falar como volume!? Volume produção/albufeira!?

Para concluir, tens razão nas tuas afirmações, só queria perceber melhor o porque da tua afirmação inicial.


----------



## efcm (14 Mai 2016 às 00:34)

Se a utilização dos descarregadores de fundo, ajuda  no desassoreamento das barragens porque motivo as vezes, usam só os de superfície?


----------



## dahon (14 Mai 2016 às 02:52)

efcm disse:


> Se a utilização dos descarregadores de fundo, ajuda  no desassoreamento das barragens porque motivo as vezes, usam só os de superfície?


É uma boa questão à qual não sei dar uma resposta muito completa. O que eu sei é que os descarregadores de superfície ou de cheia como o nome indica são usados em condições de cheia. Os descarregadores de fundo são usados para manutenção do caudal,  por exemplo numa situação de escassez manter o caudal mínimo do rio, o chamado caudal ecológico.
 Fora disto não sei bem os critérios para o uso dos descarregadores de fundo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

efcm disse:


> Se a utilização dos descarregadores de fundo, ajuda  no desassoreamento das barragens porque motivo as vezes, usam só os de superfície?



Também não sei responder a isso com exactidão, mas havendo um desassoreamento das barragens, o mesmo mesmo irá acumular-se a jusante das mesmas (até ser gradualmente levado até à foz e se depositar nas praias.
Acontece que isso levará à diminuição da profundidade dos rios, e consequentemente ao alargamento dos mesmos. Logo, quando o caudal for maior, o rio tenderá a ocupar mais espaço que o seu leito normal. Atente-se ao caso de Coimbra, onde a areia acumulada é tanta, que actualmente uma pequena descarga da Aguieira é suficiente para causar inundações graves.

E quem fala em Coimbra, fala de outras localidades. A construção de inúmeras infraestruturas junto às margens dos rios, sofre sempre com as cheias dos mesmos. Se as descargas forem feitas de fundo, o que levará ao desassoreamento das mesmas, as inundações tenderão a ser mais gravosas devido ao depósito de sedimentos. Ninguém quer isso. Mas todos querem que a areia chegue à praia.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2016 às 18:20)

Noticia desta quinta-feira:




> Barragem do Roxo ainda não sabe quanto custa comprar água ao Alqueva
> 
> Abril foi de “águas mil”, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, mas no Baixo Alentejo há barragens que continuam com baixos níveis de armazenamento de água. O caso mais grave é o da Barragem do Roxo, em Aljustrel, nesta altura com apenas 26% da sua capacidade máxima. Há menos água armazenada, do que no ano passado, no final da época de rega.
> 
> ...



Ontem a barragem seguia com 27,7%. Menos 0,3% que há 3 dias. Estará com algum problema?


----------



## efcm (14 Mai 2016 às 19:29)

Realmente é estranho uma subida tão pequena atendendo ao que já choveu para lá, é verdade que os solos estavam muito secos mas acho que devia ter dado para encher mais a barragem.

Dados IPMA Beja

Dia 5   31.7 mm
Dia 6   4.8mm
Dia 7   35.5mm
Dia 8   22.4mm
Dia 9   6.5mm
Dia10  33.1mm
Dia11  14.3mm
Dia12  11.3mm
Dia13  3.6mm

São 163mm que cairam nos ultimos dias, fora os 70?mm  que cairam em Abril.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Para que as areias cheguem às praias é necessário que de vez em quando "se descontrolem" os caudais, tipo as comportas todas abertas durante vários dias, semanas quiçá, numa altura de muita pluviosidade.
Claro que isto hoje em dia não é concebível. Mas, mais dia menos dia irá acontecer.
Os sedimentos necessários para repor as areias nas praias são agora um vislumbre, e só num futuro ainda longínquo, quando encontrarmos uma fonte de energia limpa e mais poderosa, é que as barragens serão desactivadas em parte...Mas haverão sempre barragens necessárias para controlar caudais.
Assim, o problema irá subsistir durante várias gerações.


----------



## huguh (15 Mai 2016 às 10:21)

Vejam a tvi24, barragem da Régua nas imagens e a descarregar bem


----------



## huguh (15 Mai 2016 às 10:38)

huguh disse:


> Vejam a tvi24, barragem da Régua nas imagens e a descarregar bem



2 comportas abertas e descarregador de fundo a trabalhar


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mai 2016 às 01:17)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post

Muito bom!  

Espero ainda ser vivo quando Portugal conseguir quase 100% de energia renovável, já vamos num bom caminho.


----------



## Agreste (16 Mai 2016 às 11:21)

falta-nos o offshore nas eólicas que não estamos a construir/investir porque não podemos vender a outros... seria um óptimo sector exportador mas a europa central não quer saber disso.


----------



## huguh (16 Mai 2016 às 14:02)

gradualmente o Douro tem vindo a normalizar por aqui, apesar de ainda estar alto em relação ao normal, mas já temos os barcos de volta à navegabilidade e ao cais...


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2016 às 14:04)

Agreste disse:


> falta-nos o offshore nas eólicas que não estamos a construir/investir porque não podemos vender a outros... seria um óptimo sector exportador mas a europa central não quer saber disso.


Na minha opinião a grande aposta neste momento tem de ser no solar. Os preços estão a baixar drasticamente e nós temos um potencial enorme. Em relação à eólica offshore como expliquei num post mais atrás em Portugal para já é técnicamente impossível devido à profundidade do leito oceânico.


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2016 às 14:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post
> 
> Muito bom!
> 
> Espero ainda ser vivo quando Portugal conseguir quase 100% de energia renovável, já vamos num bom caminho.


Nestas notícias fico sempre com um amargo quando os mesmos ambientalistas que criticam fortemente as barragens vem exaltar estes feitos. Sabendo os mesmos que sem as barragens seria impossível tal coisa.


----------



## nipnip (16 Mai 2016 às 19:32)

guisilva5000 disse:


> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/a...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post
> 
> Muito bom!
> 
> Espero ainda ser vivo quando Portugal conseguir quase 100% de energia renovável, já vamos num bom caminho.



No dia em que Portugal conseguir quase 100% de energia renovável será o dia em que a qualquer momento podes ficar às escuras..


----------



## dahon (16 Mai 2016 às 19:34)

nipnip disse:


> No dia em que Portugal conseguir quase 100% de energia renovável será o dia em que a qualquer momento podes ficar às escuras..


Nem por isso.

E para comprovar isso no 8/5/16 100% do nosso consumo foi suportado por renovável.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Mai 2016 às 19:59)

nipnip disse:


> No dia em que Portugal conseguir quase 100% de energia renovável será o dia em que a qualquer momento podes ficar às escuras..



Renovável não são apenas eólicas


----------



## slbgdt (17 Mai 2016 às 19:56)

Entretanto com a acalmia no tempo e chuva, Cabril deixou de descarregar e Fratel está a conseguir turbinar o que chega de Espanha.
Alto lindoso mantém se na cota 337, acima de 90%.
Alqueva lá conseguiu chegar aos 149mts.  Já não vai encher pois em Monte da Vinha, o caudal está gradualmente a baixar.

No Douro nas últimas horas o Caudal de entrada em Miranda normalizou para Valores turbinaveis.
De Notar que as grandes albufeiras nos afluentes do Douro estão na máxima capacidade.
Sabor e Vilar nos 98%.
Teremos um verão tranquilo na gestão e produção de energia


----------



## nipnip (18 Mai 2016 às 22:05)

dahon disse:


> Nem por isso.
> 
> E para comprovar isso no 8/5/16 100% do nosso consumo foi suportado por renovável.



e por trás desse feito tens as fontes não renováveis a garantir que se o renovável não chegar estão prontas a entrar na rede a qualquer momento... e este feito do renovável sai-nos a todos do bolso ao termos que pagar energia bem mais cara.



slbgdt disse:


> Renovável não são apenas eólicas



pois não, mas todas elas têm um conjunto grandes de imponderáveis que as impedem de ser fonte única de abastecimento energético para um qualquer país.


----------



## dahon (18 Mai 2016 às 23:15)

nipnip disse:


> e por trás desse feito tens as fontes não renováveis a garantir que se o renovável não chegar estão prontas a entrar na rede a qualquer momento... e este feito do renovável sai-nos a todos do bolso ao termos que pagar energia bem mais cara.



Mas isso é óbvio, contudo aqui o grande feito foi não poluir.  E a principal fonte de poluição são as termoeléctricas a carvão, que estiveram desactivadas durante todo dia. E já agora quando o vento reduz e a produção de origem eólica baixa normalmente a resposta vem das barragem pois tem um tempo de resposta reduzido. Ao contrario por exemplo das termoeléctricas a carvão que demoram algumas horas.
Em relação ao preço, isso já é um conjunto de factores negociais(trafulhices) que nem vale a pena comentar.
Felizmente esses contratos ruinosos estão perto do seu termino. 




nipnip disse:


> pois não, mas todas elas têm um conjunto grandes de imponderáveis que as impedem de ser fonte única de abastecimento energético para um qualquer país.



As barragens de albufeira são bastante estáveis. Só em casos de seca extrema é que já não é bem assim. Exemplo disso foi o que aconteceu no ano passado no Brasil.


----------



## nipnip (19 Mai 2016 às 11:00)

dahon disse:


> Mas isso é óbvio, contudo aqui o grande feito foi não poluir.  E a principal fonte de poluição são as termoeléctricas a carvão, que estiveram desactivadas durante todo dia. E já agora quando o vento reduz e a produção de origem eólica baixa normalmente a resposta vem das barragem pois tem um tempo de resposta reduzido. Ao contrario por exemplo das termoeléctricas a carvão que demoram algumas horas.
> Em relação ao preço, isso já é um conjunto de factores negociais(trafulhices) que nem vale a pena comentar.
> Felizmente esses contratos ruinosos estão perto do seu termino.
> 
> ...



mas as barragens de albufeira dão um contributo relativamente reduzido para este feito.

E não não deixamos de poluir (quando muito reduziu-se a poluição), simplesmente a energia térmica que se produziu não foi usada em território nacional porque havia energia renovável com prioridade no mercado.
E independentemente das trafulhices que possam ter existido a energia renovável continua a ser mais cara de produzir do que a partir de fontes tradicionais.

mas já nos vamos a alongar e este não é o tema do tópico


----------



## dahon (19 Mai 2016 às 12:19)

nipnip disse:


> mas as barragens de albufeira dão um contributo relativamente reduzido para este feito.


Posso te dizer que são fundamentais, não tenho dados em concreto mas assisti há uns meses a uma palestra sobre produção e despacho de energia eléctrica e acredita eu mesmo não tinha a noção. A viabilidade da produção através de energia eólica está dependente das barragens e no futuro a solar também estará.
Neste momento as barragens funcionam como bateria para armazenamento do excedente das eólicas e são o meio mais usado para resposta ás quebras de produção.     



nipnip disse:


> E não não deixamos de poluir (quando muito reduziu-se a poluição), simplesmente a energia térmica que se produziu não foi usada em território nacional porque havia energia renovável com prioridade no mercado.


Se analisares o diagrama da REN que deixei no meu post anterior podes ver que naquele dia nenhuma central a Carvão ou Gás foi activada por isso....

Não sei se conheces mas deixo aqui o link onde podes ter acesso aos dados: http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/Paginas/CIHomePage.aspx



nipnip disse:


> E independentemente das trafulhices que possam ter existido a energia renovável continua a ser mais cara de produzir do que a partir de fontes tradicionais.
> mas já nos vamos a alongar e este não é o tema do tópico



Se fizeres uma pequena pesquisa vais ver que já não é bem assim. Mas não vás aos média, a esses só interessa o preço do petróleo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (19 Mai 2016 às 17:08)

nipnip disse:


> mas as barragens de albufeira dão um contributo relativamente reduzido para este feito.
> 
> E não não deixamos de poluir (quando muito reduziu-se a poluição), simplesmente a energia térmica que se produziu não foi usada em território nacional porque havia energia renovável com prioridade no mercado.
> E independentemente das trafulhices que possam ter existido a energia renovável continua a ser mais cara de produzir do que a partir de fontes tradicionais.
> ...


As hidroeléctricas têm um contributo gigante na produção de energia. E as centrais térmicas não demoram horas, nomeadamente as de ciclo combinado. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (19 Mai 2016 às 18:52)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> As hidroeléctricas têm um contributo gigante na produção de energia. E as centrais térmicas não demoram horas, nomeadamente as de ciclo combinado.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


As de ciclo combinado não demoram horas porque "arranca" com a turbina de gás. Agora se for apenas a carvão demora por volta de 5 horas a estar completamente operacional se não me engano.


----------



## nipnip (19 Mai 2016 às 19:47)

dahon disse:


> Posso te dizer que são fundamentais, não tenho dados em concreto mas assisti há uns meses a uma palestra sobre produção e despacho de energia eléctrica e acredita eu mesmo não tinha a noção. A viabilidade da produção através de energia eólica está dependente das barragens e no futuro a solar também estará.
> Neste momento as barragens funcionam como bateria para armazenamento do excedente das eólicas e são o meio mais usado para resposta ás quebras de produção.
> 
> 
> ...



são fundamentais (nem eu disse o contrário) mas o seu contributo possível neste momento é reduzidissimo tendo em conta as nossas necessidade energéticas.

O diagrama da REN é um diagrama de consumo de energia, o facto de não termos consumido energia de fontes não renováveis não quer dizer que não tenha sido produzida.



Scan_Ferr disse:


> As hidroeléctricas têm um contributo gigante na produção de energia. E as centrais térmicas não demoram horas, nomeadamente as de ciclo combinado.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Sim têm, mas não são totalmente controláveis até porque em Portugal o grande contributo é da cascata do Douro e aí não há albufeiras para armazenar grande coisa.


----------



## dahon (20 Mai 2016 às 12:40)

nipnip disse:


> são fundamentais (nem eu disse o contrário) mas o seu contributo possível neste momento é reduzidissimo tendo em conta as nossas necessidade energéticas.
> 
> O diagrama da REN é um diagrama de consumo de energia, o facto de não termos consumido energia de fontes não renováveis não quer dizer que não tenha sido produzida.



Sinceramente não sei quais são os fundamentos das tuas afirmações, se puderes partilhar agradecia.

Mais uma vez, o diagrama da REN representa a produção, o consumo é representado pela linha preta. Por exemplo, tudo o que está acima da linha preta foi energia que exportamos por isso a produção renovável foi superior ao consumo.

Como podes ver na imagem(não ligues aos valores negativos) *utilização 0% * das centrais térmicas.








Quanto á questão das barragens, já não sei mais o que dizer......


----------



## slbgdt (20 Mai 2016 às 18:20)

Boas tardes. Só para informar que o transformador ardido em Miranda II  já foi retirado no sábado passado. 
Não estará operacional tão cedo


----------



## nipnip (21 Mai 2016 às 15:07)

dahon disse:


> Sinceramente não sei quais são os fundamentos das tuas afirmações, se puderes partilhar agradecia.
> 
> Mais uma vez, o diagrama da REN representa a produção, o consumo é representado pela linha preta. Por exemplo, tudo o que está acima da linha preta foi energia que exportamos por isso a produção renovável foi superior ao consumo.
> 
> ...



Não tudo o que está acima da linha preta não é exportação... senão como é que justificas a importação entre as 10h e as 15h? quanto às barragens de facto não há muito a dizer. é olhar para o diagrama que tanto gostas e perceber o contributo das barragens de albufeira. ou ires a um dia de verão olhares para o diagrama e veres quão reduzido é esse contributo.

Em Portugal a energia das barragens só é relevante nos períodos de abundância de chuva que permite produção máxima nas barragens de fio de água. se estiveres à espera da capacidade das barragens de albufeira bem passávamos uma parte significativa do ano às escuras.

Estes supostos feitos que entusiasmam algumas pessoas não chegam para disfarçar os nossos problemas energéticos

e já agora aproveita para refletir um bocadinho sobre o que significam aqueles números de produção líquida de energia negativos nas centrais térmicas.


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2016 às 17:42)

nipnip disse:


> Não tudo o que está acima da linha preta não é exportação... senão como é que justificas a importação entre as 10h e as 15h?


Está lá na legenda Consumo+Bombagem. Não me digas que não sabes ler legendas.



nipnip disse:


> quanto às barragens de facto não há muito a dizer. é olhar para o diagrama que tanto gostas e perceber o contributo das barragens de albufeira. ou ires a um dia de verão olhares para o diagrama e veres quão reduzido é esse contributo.
> 
> Em Portugal a energia das barragens só é relevante nos períodos de abundância de chuva que permite produção máxima nas barragens de fio de água. se estiveres à espera da capacidade das barragens de albufeira bem passávamos uma parte significativa do ano às escuras.


Se para ti a resposta a picos de consumo e quebras de produção de outras formas de energia renovável durante todo ano é um contributo reduzido. São opiniões...  



nipnip disse:


> Estes supostos feitos que entusiasmam algumas pessoas não chegam para disfarçar os nossos problemas energéticos


Gostava de saber quais são esses problemas energéticos.


nipnip disse:


> e já agora aproveita para refletir um bocadinho sobre o que significam aqueles números de produção líquida de energia negativos nas centrais térmicas.



Por acaso não me ocorre nada, se me puderes elucidar agradecia.

//......................................................................................................................................................//

Já agora, Domingo foi mais um dia a produzirmos energia sem recorrer a combustíveis fósseis. 






Neste diagrama também podemos ver o contributo "reduzido(not)" das Barragens de Albufeira que estiveram praticamente todo dia a fazer bombagem para no final do dia responder ao pico de consumo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

dahon disse:


> Por acaso não me ocorre nada, se me puderes elucidar agradecia.



As centrais térmicas, ao contrário das outras centrais, não se podem desligar e ponto. Ficam suspensas (numa espécie de modo de hibernação), mas não são totalmente desligadas. Nesse estado as centrais ao invés de estarem a produzir, estão a consumir energia. 
Se fossem desligadas, o tempo de resposta, que nas centrais a carvão já é grande, seria enorme!


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2016 às 20:08)

dahon disse:


> Na minha opinião a grande aposta neste momento tem de ser no solar. Os preços estão a baixar drasticamente e nós temos um potencial enorme. Em relação à eólica offshore como expliquei num post mais atrás em Portugal para já é técnicamente impossível devido à profundidade do leito oceânico.



A profundidade não precisa de ser uma limitação, já é possível construir torres eólicas flutuantes. Até já existe um prototipo à escala real construido perto da Povoa de Varzim.

http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr..._torre_eoacutelica_flutuante_em_portugal.html


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2016 às 20:14)

MSantos disse:


> A profundidade não precisa de ser uma limitação, já é possível construir torres eólicas flutuantes. Até já existe um prototipo à escala real construido perto da Povoa de Varzim.
> 
> http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr..._torre_eoacutelica_flutuante_em_portugal.html



Essa poderia ser uma viragem no paradigma das eólicas. A esmagadora maioria está instalada nas serras do interior. Apenas uma pequena percentagem produz sob o efeito da nortada. Nortada essa que surge nos meses de verão (quando a energia hídrica é reduzida), quando mais se recorre às energias térmicas e à importação de energia, e numa altura que a procura da energia é elevada (depois de almoço até ao final do dia).


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2016 às 20:54)

MSantos disse:


> A profundidade não precisa de ser uma limitação, já é possível construir torres eólicas flutuantes. Até já existe um prototipo à escala real construido perto da Povoa de Varzim.
> 
> http://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/empr..._torre_eoacutelica_flutuante_em_portugal.html


Por acaso também referi esse projecto no post em falei da limitação na nossa costa ao offshore. Daí o "para já". Aliás segundo sei os testes correram tão bem que li  algures que queriam avançar para a construção do parque eólico.

Edit Cá está. http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/e...ceiros-em-parque-eolico-flutuante_226421.html

Edit2- Eu referi o fotovoltaico devido ao preço dos últimos contratos feitos nos EUA ser inferior á eólica offshore.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2016 às 21:25)

É olhar bem para os números desse projecto offshore, investiguem, façam contas, de forma crítica. Será que não percebem que por exemplo a EDP tem vindo a vender activos renováveis um pouco por todo o mundo mas curiosamente continua interessada nesse tipo de coisas porque vem atreladas a subsídios de centenas de milhões? Cheios de rendas na energia estamos nós...


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2016 às 21:29)

AnDré disse:


> As centrais térmicas, ao contrário das outras centrais, não se podem desligar e ponto. Ficam suspensas (numa espécie de modo de hibernação), mas não são totalmente desligadas. Nesse estado as centrais ao invés de estarem a produzir, estão a consumir energia.
> Se fossem desligadas, o tempo de resposta, que nas centrais a carvão já é grande, seria enorme!



Cheguei a pensar nisso mas como as de ciclo combinado também tinham os valores negativos achei estranho.
Bem é para isto mesmo que os fóruns servem, sempre a aprender, obrigado @AnDré.


----------



## dahon (23 Mai 2016 às 21:39)

Vince disse:


> É olhar bem para os números desse projecto offshore, investiguem, façam contas, de forma crítica. Será que não percebem que por exemplo a EDP tem vindo a vender activos renováveis um pouco por todo o mundo mas curiosamente continua interessada nesse tipo de coisas porque vem atreladas a subsídios de centenas de milhões? Cheios de rendas na energia estamos nós...



Os contratos com as condições vantajosas estão a acabar dai a debandada......
http://expresso.sapo.pt/economia/ec...-eolico-portugues-leva-um-ponto-final=f914668

https://www.dinheirovivo.pt/empresa...uase-dois-mil-milhoes-com-a-venda-de-eolicas/


----------



## nipnip (24 Mai 2016 às 10:37)

O desinteresse (ou o desacelerar do interesse) dos grandes grupos pelo renovável tem alguns ponto fáceis de entender:
- produzir renovável é caro, o investimento em I&D tem que ser constante, as produtividades são incertas (embora sejam muito bem estudadas).
- as catástrofes anunciadas do fim do petróleo, do petróleo caríssimo afinal não aconteceram e neste momento (até médio prazo) não se vislumbra que se concretizem.

Portanto ou há rendas como até agora ou o negócio deixa de ser interessante.

Porque há-de alguma empresa de energia investir em renovável se pode ela própria produzir o mesmo com menos recursos? porque quererá algum comercializador investir em renovável se pode importar muito mais barato?

Quanto aos nossos problemas energéticos eu enumeraria os seguintes:
- falta de independência energética (somos apesar de tudo crónicos importadores de energia)
- excessiva dependência de energias renováveis sobre as quais não temos nenhum controlo (vento por exemplo)
- défice tarifário gigante para com os comercializadores de energia que enfraquecem esses mesmos comercializadores
- e o mais grave de todos é a falta de conhecimento da população sobre estes problemas que permitem que pequenos grupos contestem e façam parar a construção de barragem x porque prejudica o habitat, não se pode pesquisar gás no local y porque prejudica o património cultural, não pode pesquisar petróleo no local z porque os turistas podem não gostar.


----------



## meko60 (24 Mai 2016 às 14:13)

AnDré disse:


> As centrais térmicas, ao contrário das outras centrais, não se podem desligar e ponto. Ficam suspensas (numa espécie de modo de hibernação), mas não são totalmente desligadas. Nesse estado as centrais ao invés de estarem a produzir, estão a consumir energia.
> Se fossem desligadas, o tempo de resposta, que nas centrais a carvão já é grande, seria enorme!



Boa tarde.
No essencial é exactamente isso que se passa. Uma central, quer seja térmica ou hidráulica, na situação de não estar a produzir tem sempre gastos de energia. Há equipamento que não pode ser desligado, há iluminação interior e exterior e outros. Esse consumo varia em função da  duração do tempo de paragem dessa central, se estiver parada apenas 1 fim de semana, o consumo é maior do que se estiver parada meses seguidos como é o caso da central de CC do Pêgo.


----------



## james (24 Mai 2016 às 16:01)

nipnip disse:


> O desinteresse (ou o desacelerar do interesse) dos grandes grupos pelo renovável tem alguns ponto fáceis de entender:
> - produzir renovável é caro, o investimento em I&D tem que ser constante, as produtividades são incertas (embora sejam muito bem estudadas).
> - as catástrofes anunciadas do fim do petróleo, do petróleo caríssimo afinal não aconteceram e neste momento (até médio prazo) não se vislumbra que se concretizem.
> 
> ...




Muito pelo contrário.  Se tivéssemos uma população mais informada e mais letrada,  nunca teriam sido construídas as barragens do Baixo Sabor e Foz Tua, por exemplo.


----------



## nipnip (24 Mai 2016 às 19:40)

james disse:


> Muito pelo contrário.  Se tivéssemos uma população mais informada e mais letrada,  nunca teriam sido construídas as barragens do Baixo Sabor e Foz Tua, por exemplo.



assim letrada como a população que foi manipulada por meia dúzia de "letrados" para contestar a construção de Foz Côa? 

temos duas escolhas: ou o país onde se pode viver e para isso é preciso sacrificar algumas "preciosidades" ou um país condenado ao fracasso onde viver será cada vez mais difícil!


----------



## james (24 Mai 2016 às 20:24)

Sacrificar preciosidades é o que tem mais ocorrido em Portugal nas últimas décadas e com os belos resultados que se tem verificado.
O lobi das barragens tem posto e disposto como quer do país e destruindo património e mais património  e sem resultados que se vejam para a maioria da população.

Povinho ignorante é o que esses lobis pretendem.

Mas já vi que a tua consciência ambiental e patrimonial é zero.   Lamento.

E, já agora, a suspensão da barragem de Foz - Coa foi um dos atos mais inteligentes que eu vi um Governo fazer ( e eu nem sequer me identifico ideologicamente  com esse partido) .  Se depois não se tirou  o máximo partido das potencialidades das gravuras, já é de outro âmbito.  
É que em Portugal é típico destruir - se as nossas preciosidades ( que pelos vistos desprezas)  para enriquecer meia - dúzia e o país continuar mais ou menos igual.


----------



## nipnip (24 Mai 2016 às 22:24)

james disse:


> Sacrificar preciosidades é o que tem mais ocorrido em Portugal nas últimas décadas e com os belos resultados que se tem verificado.
> O lobi das barragens tem posto e disposto como quer do país e destruindo património e mais património  e sem resultados que se vejam para a maioria da população.
> 
> Povinho ignorante é o que esses lobis pretendem.
> ...



foi de facto uma decisão brilhante, pagou-se a obra, não se fez a obra, não se obtiveram os benefícios da obra! Fôz Coa está hoje mais desertificada do que já era! No entanto salvaram-se as gravuras (pseudo-preciosas) que ninguém quer ver (tal era o potencial). E pelo caminho também se salvaram algumas quintas de gente "influente" da região. Mas foi tudo feito em prol do bem do país e dos bens patrimoniais e culturais.

Sabes também me custa ver as nossa serras escarradas de ventoinhas por tudo quanto é lado, mas são escolhas.


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2016 às 10:45)

A chuva destes dias veio mais uma vez beneficiar as bacias do noroeste.

O rio Lima, a montante de Alto Lindoso, tem estado com um caudal constante acima dos 50m3/s e albufeira já atingiu novamente os 97% da sua capacidade. 
O que significa que houve nova recarga nas cascatas do Gerês.
Na bacia do Cávado, desde Alto Rabagão à Caniçada, todas as albufeiras também devem estar a encher. Segundo os dados da REN, na 5ªfeira, todas elas tinha já bastante capacidade de encaixe. Esta chuva vai fazer com que fiquem no pleno ou próximas disso. 

No Zêzere, à chegada a Cabril, não se nota um aumento do caudal, mas a albufeira também está nos 97%.







O Alqueva não encheu (longe disso), mas mantém a cota nos 149m. 

Penso que este foi o último evento da Primavera capaz de ainda reforçar os armazenamentos hídricos. A partir de agora e até Setembro/Outubro, ainda que chova, a evapotranspiração tenderá a ser maior. Só no noroeste é que Junho, por vezes, ainda traz surpresas.


----------



## frederico (29 Mai 2016 às 15:49)

As barragens não travam o despovoamento. Provas disso não faltam por todo o país. Não são meia dúzia de projectos turísticos durante três meses no Verão que fixam populações. O Sabor e o Tua pouco ou nada vão aumentar a produção eléctrica nacional, serviram apenas para servir interesses obscuros do Governo de então, das construtoras e da EDP. Se houvesse um plano decente de eficiência energética a nível nacional o consumo cairia muito, há quem fale em 10%. No caso do Tua perde-se um vale com potencial turístico e agrícola, um turismo sustentável o ano inteiro, feito à custa da bela linha, e no Sabor perdemos um vale selvagem de forma mesquinha, para aumentar a produção eléctrica nacional em 1 ou 2%...

As barragens em alguns contextos podem ser muito importantes mas chegámos a um ponto em que são feitas não para servir o interesse das populações mas sim como forma de transferir dinheiro dos nossos impostos para interesses que comem do Orçamento de Estado.


----------



## slbgdt (3 Jun 2016 às 20:11)

Com a descida do caudal do Douro, tal como referiu o @nipnip, as térmicas já ultrapassaram a hídrica..

Mas isso não é notícia, não convém dizer que somos totalmente dependentes da energia térmica.

Pelos vistos é melhor queimar carvão que submergir vales abandonados.
Algo que os anti-barragens nunca me comseguiram responder.
Qual o melhor para a natureza? 

@frederico esses 1%, correspondem ao Fim de semana, Inverno, verão, dias de vento ou sem vento, noite dia? 
Consegue me explicar onde arranjou esse 1%?
E esses 1% já engloba os armazenamentos, que no verão vão permitir a entrada de mais caudal na cascata do Douro?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jun 2016 às 11:20)

Nascente do Rio Almonda, em Torres Novas


----------



## slbgdt (27 Jul 2016 às 21:31)

Boas Tardes.  
Não sei se Repararam mas a central mais potente em Portugal, entrou em funcionamento.
Frades II com 730 MWh


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2016 às 21:56)

Das maiores diferenças deste ano comparado ao anterior é, sem dúvida, a precipitação. Nestas duas imagens comparo a albufeira da barragem do Cabril:

*26 de Julho de 2015 (+-50%, cota 273 m, 350 hm^3 de volume)*







*04 de Agosto de 2016 (91%, cota 293 m, 657 hm^3 de volume):
*
657 mil milhões de litros de água (mas nada comparado com o Alqueva )






Desde Novembro de 2015 que o armazenamento da albufeira está acima da média, sendo que em Julho a média é de 60% e a média deste ano foi de 92%.


Grande parte das albufeiras do país encontram-se acima da média para os meses de Verão, principalmente as das bacias do Douro, Tejo e Lima.

Infelizmente não tive a sorte de ver uma descarga


----------



## nipnip (26 Ago 2016 às 10:07)

Alguém sabe detalhes acerca de uma descarga alegadamente não prevista ontem na barragem de bagaúste?



> *EDP faz descarga "não autorizada" na barragem de Bagaúste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://alemdourodigital.blogs.sapo.pt/autoridade-maritima-desconhecia-23088


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2016 às 16:35)

nipnip disse:


> Alguém sabe detalhes acerca de uma descarga alegadamente não prevista ontem na barragem de bagaúste?
> 
> 
> http://alemdourodigital.blogs.sapo.pt/autoridade-maritima-desconhecia-23088



Li o mesmo hoje aqui

se retirarmos a parte dos 20mil m3/s (??) que se calhar nem na cheia de 1962 aconteceram, é de facto uma situação que deve ser explicada, visto que a foz do Corgo é muito frequentada no verão e podia ter tido consequências graves


----------



## trovoadas (2 Set 2016 às 16:17)

Odeleite já baixou da fasquia dos 50%. Odelouca também abaixo dos 50%. Bacia do Sado com grandes problemas. Os cerca de 10% encaixados em Maio por grande parte das barragens do Sul foram sem dúvida uma dádiva ou já estaríamos com o alarme a tocar.


----------



## Thomar (1 Out 2016 às 09:22)

Situação preocupante no Baixo Alentejo devido à falta de água:

(se os moderadores acharem que este artigo não se enquadra neste tópico, por favor movam-no para outro tópico mais adequado)


*Falta de água para gado desespera agricultores do Baixo Alentejo*
1 out 2016 · 04:00
 238 comentários
Atualidade
Lusa
*** Luís Miguel Lourenço (texto) e Nuno Veiga (fotos e vídeo), da agência Lusa ***








Redação, 01 out (Lusa) - A charca do Monte dos Calcinotes, no concelho de Castro Verde, que "matava a sede" a 400 ovelhas, secou completamente, devido à seca que está a desesperar agricultores do Baixo Alentejo sem água para o gado.

"Temos o problema da falta de água. Não chove. Temos o exemplo da minha charca, que todos os anos dava água para o gado" e, atualmente, está seca, conta à agência Lusa o agricultor Jacinto Mestre, de 56 anos.

Sem a charca e porque a comida nos pastos do monte era "pouca", Jacinto mudou o rebanho para outra exploração onde há mais pasto.

Para matar a sede às 400 ovelhas, que bebem cerca de dois mil litros por dia, Jacinto só tem um poço no Monte dos Calcinotes, que "ainda dá água, mas com dificuldade".

Através de um gerador, Jacinto tira água do poço para levar às ovelhas numa cisterna móvel da Associação de Agricultores do Campo Branco (AACB) e que transporta atrelada a um trator, o que o obriga a percorrer 10 quilómetros, dia sim, dia não.

"No verão, o gado pode andar um bocadinho mais mal de barriga", ou seja, comer pouco, "mas a água é fundamental", frisa Jacinto.

Os agricultores estão com problemas em conseguir água para gado porque "há dois invernos e duas primaveras que praticamente não chove" no Baixo Alentejo, sobretudo na zona do Campo Branco, que abrange os concelhos de Castro Verde, Almodôvar, Mértola, Ourique e Aljustrel, e a maioria das reservas hídricas esgotaram, explica à Lusa o presidente da AACB, José da Luz.

A situação é "bastante grave", alerta José da Luz, referindo que "já houve grandes secas" na região, "mas como esta não" porque "não há memória de ter deixado de correr um ribeiro".

"Estou muito preocupado", desabafa José da Luz, referindo que se previa o agravamento da situação se não chovesse até meados de setembro e "aí está, é o caos e as previsões para os próximos tempos não apontam para alteração".

Também António Guerreiro, agricultor de 74 anos, que, devido à falta de água, teve de dividir o rebanho de 1.100 ovelhas por três montes, também em Castro Verde, diz à Lusa que não se lembra de "uma seca tão grande" e de um ano "tão complicado" para matar a sede ao gado.

"Há anos em que chove mais e outros menos, mas se não houver água neste poço, há noutro e a gente vai-se governando, mas uma coisa assim não me lembro", conta.

Para dar de beber às ovelhas que pastam no Monte do Almarginho, onde duas barragens e um poço já secaram, António Guerreiro teve de "pedir ajuda" aos Bombeiros de Castro Verde, que lhe depositaram 20 mil litros de água no poço, o que custou 200 euros.

Em breve, o resto do rebanho terá de vir para o Almarginho, porque está a ficar sem água nos outros montes, e "depois vamos ver" como será para conseguir água para 1.100 ovelhas, diz António Guerreiro, referindo que está "aflito" com "tanto trabalho e tanta despesa" e sem ter para onde "empurrar" o gado para beber.

No Monte da Amendoeira, ainda em Castro Verde, Diamantino Rafael, de 64 anos, já vendeu as vacas que tinha, porque "o bicho vaca bebe mais água".

Agora, "tenho 300 ovelhas, que bebem menos água, mas mesmo assim à rasca estou, porque tenho três poços, que não têm água", diz Diamantino, que para dar de beber ao gado tem que percorrer 14 quilómetros, dia sim, dia não, para ir a uma ribeira buscar água numa cisterna móvel.

"Já há quatro meses que ando neste fadário, a carregar água para aguentar esta barra", desabafa Diamantino.

No Monte das Sorraias, também na zona do Campo Branco, a nascente que matava a sede às 100 vacas de António Lúcio, de 55 anos, está quase seca e só já tem algumas poças de água, que já não serve para gado.

Para dar de beber às vacas, António Lúcio tem que percorrer, dia sim, dia não, seis quilómetros para ir buscar água numa cisterna móvel a um furo.

"Tenho esperança de que o furo vá aguentando, pelo menos nesta fase de mais calor", diz António Lúcio, referindo que os agricultores estão "desesperados" com a falta de água para o gado.

José da Luz lembra que a AACB, no âmbito de um programa de apoio ao abeberamento de gado dos sócios, abriu furos, construiu açudes em ribeiras para reter água e comprou 30 cisternas móveis para os agricultores transportarem água em tempos de seca.

"Temos combatido um pouco o problema com estas medidas" e recorrendo a bombeiros para transportar água, mas, atualmente, "a situação é grave", frisa José da Luz, indicando que alguns açudes, como o de Entradas, secaram, e as cisternas não chegam para as necessidades.

A AACB já fez um acordo com os Bombeiros de Castro Verde para abastecerem as explorações com "necessidade muito urgente de água" a preços "mais em conta, atendendo à situação tão grave", e vai falar com outras corporações do Campo Branco para que também "possam acudir aos agricultores em caso de urgência".

A situação já levou a Federação das Associações de Agricultores do Baixo Alentejo (FAABA) a pedir ajuda ao ministro da Agricultura, Luís Capoulas Santos, que se mostrou disponível para lançar uma medida de apoio a pequenos investimentos nas explorações agrícolas, como a abertura de furos de água.

"O que está em causa agora é poder abrir furos, arranjar alguma água onde quer que esteja", explica à Lusa o presidente da FAABA, Rui Garrido, salientando que se trata de "ajudas relativamente pequenas".

No entanto, observa, "parece que há dificuldade em colocar a medida no terreno", e, se não for possível aplicá-la, aponta-se para "ser decretado o estado de calamidade na zona e por aí haver uma ajuda".

Aos agricultores resta aguentarem-se como podem e esperarem pela tão desejada chuva e por alguma ajuda do Governo.

"Para repor o que falta de água, é preciso vir uma invernada daquelas que tudo tem de transbordar. Esperamos que ela venha, venha a água que vier, mas que venha rapidamente, porque só assim se pode ter alguma esperança", remata José da Luz.

// MLM
Fonte: http://24.sapo.pt/noticias/nacional...-agricultores-do-baixo-alentejo_21329565.html
Lusa/Fim


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2016 às 14:51)

*Alentejo - Nível da Barragem do Caia preocupa Associação de Beneficiários*





A ausência de chuva neste começo de outono, após um verão bastante quente e seco, com os níveis de água na Barragem do Caia a baixarem diariamente, a_ situação é preocupante_, de acordo com a Associação de Beneficiários do Caia.
Segundo o presidente desta associação, Aristides Chinita, _há motivos de preocupação_, “nesta data existem na barragem os mínimos para garantir uma campanha de rega normal para o ano de _2017_. Seria necessário chover com abundancia para_repor reservas hídricas_, que este ano iriam ficar em limites mínimos, de momento devemos estar aptos a fornecer uma campanha de regas em condições normais à agricultura, às população e a alguma indústria se houver”.
“Depende do caso se prolonga ou não esta seca e se aumentam estes consumos no_ outono/inverno_no caso de não chover. Mas de momento estamos relativamente preocupados”, referiu.
Com previsão de alguma chuva para este fim-de-semana, os níveis de água da _Barragem do Caia_podem vir a melhorar, embora a situação continue a preocupar a Associação de Beneficiários do Caia.

De referir que esta barragem proporcionando paisagens de grande beleza e paz de espírito, sendo a albufeira do caia a _maior do distrito de Portalegre_, abrangendo grande extensão no concelho de _Arronches_ e ainda Elvas e Campo Maior. 

A Barragem tem um volume de _cerca de 126 milhões de metros cúbicos de água_ armazenada, sendo sobretudo utilizada para regadio e abastecimento de água às populações dos concelhos envolventes. 
Fonte: http://arronchesemnoticias.blogspot.pt/

Parece que o problema já não é só a seca meteorológica...


----------



## vamm (21 Out 2016 às 23:05)

Eu acho tão estupido que as barragens que alimentam aldeias, que ajudam imensa gente a criar o gado e as suas plantaçoes, tenham canais a regar à carga maxima em pleno verão. Na Barragem do Monte da Rocha, em Ourique, enquanto não atingiram o limite máximo de 10% da capacidade da barragem não pararam o canal de rega. Agora as populações governam-se com águas ferrosas, negras e ainda por cima têm que fazer a sua higiene com água que não tem as minimas condições. Não chega a seca ainda se permite que os grandes paguem a águinha para as suas estufas, mas lá está, o dinheiro paga tudo.

Estive um mês sem ir à barragem do Monte da Rocha. Da primeira vez estive aos pés do poço de descarga, com a água já bem longe, desta vez estive provavelmente a mesma distância a dobrar muito abaixo de onde estive. É assustador ver aquilo assim.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2016 às 00:09)

vamm disse:


> Eu acho tão estupido que as barragens que alimentam aldeias, que ajudam imensa gente a criar o gado e as suas plantaçoes, tenham canais a regar à carga maxima em pleno verão. Na Barragem do Monte da Rocha, em Ourique, enquanto não atingiram o limite máximo de 10% da capacidade da barragem não pararam o canal de rega. Agora as populações governam-se com águas ferrosas, negras e ainda por cima têm que fazer a sua higiene com água que não tem as minimas condições. Não chega a seca ainda se permite que os grandes paguem a águinha para as suas estufas, mas lá está, o dinheiro paga tudo.
> 
> Estive um mês sem ir à barragem do Monte da Rocha. Da primeira vez estive aos pés do poço de descarga, com a água já bem longe, desta vez estive provavelmente a mesma distância a dobrar muito abaixo de onde estive. É assustador ver aquilo assim.


Está tudo na mesma, é assustador ver uma Barragem que abastece três concelhos e que também serve para a rega dos campos na zona de Campo Maior/Elvas a um nível daqueles. O inverno passado não serviu para nada, precisa de um inverno muito chuvoso, á quase 3 anos que todos os afluentes principais não enchem como deve de ser. Se não encher o suficiente este inverno nem quero pensar nas consequências que isto pode causar.


----------



## vamm (22 Out 2016 às 08:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Está tudo na mesma, é assustador ver uma Barragem que abastece três concelhos e que também serve para a rega dos campos na zona de Campo Maior/Elvas a um nível daqueles. O inverno passado não serviu para nada, precisa de um inverno muito chuvoso, á quase 3 anos que todos os afluentes principais não enchem como deve de ser. Se não encher o suficiente este inverno nem quero pensar nas consequências que isto pode causar.



Sinceramente já não sei o que me choca mais, se é o estado das coisas ou se é o que o resto do país acha do Alentejo no que diz respeito à seca. Quando fui ao Porto este verão e vi tudo verdinho pela zona, cheguei a comentar com um senhor de lá e ele disse-me "mas lá choveu muito". Não sei se aquilo que choveu num dia em Albufeira vale por 3 meses numa regiao inteira ou se o senhor desconhece mesmo a realidade do país.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Out 2016 às 20:02)

vamm disse:


> Sinceramente já não sei o que me choca mais, se é o estado das coisas ou se é o que o resto do país acha do Alentejo no que diz respeito à seca. Quando fui ao Porto este verão e vi tudo verdinho pela zona, cheguei a comentar com um senhor de lá e ele disse-me "mas lá choveu muito". Não sei se aquilo que choveu num dia em Albufeira vale por 3 meses numa regiao inteira ou se o senhor desconhece mesmo a realidade do país.



Alqueva não foi construído pelo estado para resolver esta situação?


----------



## vamm (31 Out 2016 às 23:36)

slbgdt disse:


> Alqueva não foi construído pelo estado para resolver esta situação?


O Alqueva foi, mas as obras para o canalizar para outros pontos do Alentejo parece que se perderam no caminho. Fizeram a ligação para a Barragem do Roxo, em Ervidel, e mais para baixo ainda não chegou.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2016 às 11:33)

vamm disse:


> O Alqueva foi, mas as obras para o canalizar para outros pontos do Alentejo parece que se perderam no caminho. Fizeram a ligação para a Barragem do Roxo, em Ervidel, e mais para baixo ainda não chegou.


 
Mesmo assim a Barragem está a 15%... Não parece que estejam a canalizar água do Alqueva pois o nível tem estado sempre em baixa. Devem de estar à espera que chova ou então é para mostrar que não existe seca na bacia do Guadiana pois deixam lá a água retida. Serão precisos muitos Verões para evaporar!


----------



## vamm (2 Nov 2016 às 20:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Mesmo assim a Barragem está a 15%... Não parece que estejam a canalizar água do Alqueva pois o nível tem estado sempre em baixa. Devem de estar à espera que chova ou então é para mostrar que não existe seca na bacia do Guadiana pois deixam lá a água retida. Serão precisos muitos Verões para evaporar!


Eu também acho estranho, até porque se criam uma barragem com aquela envergadura para depois não ajudar ninguém, a não ser eles mesmos, então não sei para que o fizeram. O Baixo Alentejo está completamente seco e os recursos são muito poucos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2016 às 23:00)

No final de Outubro, as barragens do Algarve estavam com esta percentagem de armazenamento:

Arade: 17.16%
Beliche: 34.23%
Odeleite: 41.21% 
Odelouca: 42.68%

Não fosse o mês de Maio e a barragem de Beliche andaria na casa dos 23% e a de Odeleite na casa dos 30%, nesta altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2016 às 20:30)




----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:15)

"No último dia do mês de Novembro de 2016 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 5 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 7. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 7 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 19 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Novembro de 2016 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Novembro (1990/91 a 2015/16), excepto para as bacias do DOURO, TEJO e ARADE."


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2016 às 23:51)

A barragem de Beliche aumentou a cota em 4,49 m desde do dia 1 de Dezembro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Dez 2016 às 12:20)

Acabei de passar por Odeleite, não sei quantos metros subiu o nível da albufeira, mas já estão as águas a bater nas comportas dos descarregadores de superfície!!


----------



## trovoadas (9 Dez 2016 às 12:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A barragem de Beliche aumentou a cota em 4,49 m desde do dia 1 de Dezembro.


Isso dá a vota dos 50%...não é mau. Entretanto deve encher mais um pouco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

*Escassez de água na barragem do Roxo faz com que a que chega às torneiras de Beja e Aljustrel saiba mal*
Cerca de 35 mil habitantes de Beja e Aljustrel voltam a receber água com sabor a terra e cheiro a mofo. Estação de tratamento não está preparada para anular algas e odores desagradáveis.







Nos primeiros dias de Dezembro, a reserva de água na albufeira do Roxo rondava os 14 milhões de metros cúbicos, 14,5% da sua capacidade máxima de armazenamento que é de 96 milhões. As afluências à barragem que abastece Beja e Aljustrel têm sido muito reduzidas e, no que é uma situação anómala nesta altura do ano, verifica-se uma perda de qualidade da água - sobretudo ao nível do cheiro - que chega às torneiras de cerca de 35 mil consumidores que, ciclicamente se queixam dos odores desagradáveis.  

Este fenómeno, que tem sido recorrente nas épocas estivais e é resultante do baixo nível de armazenamento na albufeira do Roxo, estendeu-se agora ao período Outono/Inverno pelas mesmas razões. A empresa Águas Públicas do Alentejo, S.A. (AgdA), responsável pelo fornecimento de água em alta aos dois concelhos, questionada pelo PÚBLICO, confirma o óbvio: “Não é o primeiro ano em que tal situação ocorre”.  

https://www.publico.pt/2016/12/13/l...da-vez-mais-escassa-e-de-ma-qualidade-1754481


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2017 às 18:01)

E o ano termina assim:

"No último dia do mês de Dezembro de 2016 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 8 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 4. 
Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 8 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 18 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Dezembro de 2016 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Dezembro (1990/91 a 2015/16), excepto para as bacias do MONDEGO e TEJO."






Fonte: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2017 às 11:10)

Bacias Hidrográficas
*Barragens portuguesas à espera que chova*

*



*

A falta de precipitação está a colocar o território nacional novamente numa situação grave. É que de acordo com o mais recente relatório do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH), referente ao passado mês de dezembro, as barragens portuguesas estão outra vez com níveis abaixo da média.

De acordo com o boletim, das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, apenas oito apresentam “disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 18 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.” Para além disso, ficamos a saber que os armazenamentos do mês de dezembro apresentaram-se “inferiores às médias de armazenamento de dezembro (1990/91 a 2015/16), exceto para as bacias do Mondego e Tejo”.

No caso do Sado, o mais grave, o nível de armazenamento está agora nos 27%. Isto significa que se não chover em breve, o país voltará a uma situação de urgência, já que terão que ser tomadas medidas de controlo das disponibilidades hídricas para que não se chegue aos meses de verão com pouca água para o abastecimento público.

http://www.vidarural.pt/barragens-portuguesas-espera-chova/


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2017 às 12:29)

A barragem do caia terminou dezembro com um armazenamento preocupante, está a *42,2% *da sua capacidade.
A capacidade total de armazenamento é de 203 000, está a 85 665. Abastecer 3 concelhos no próximo verão com este armazenamento é bastante preocupante. O inverno passa e entretanto não chove nada de jeito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2017 às 19:41)

Este fica para recordação...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2017 às 17:00)

Se calhar era melhor criarmos um seguimento 2017, é que este é do ano passado


----------

